# Borderlands the game



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

Someone mentioned this to me today and it looks pretty nice. Its rare for me to shell out $ for a game but I am gonna on this one
http://www.borderlandsthegame.com/

*First Update from lemode and mlee49*
http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/games/borderlands

*Here are a few links/Tweeks to help out, thanks to Cyborgmatt*
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=998374

*Courtesy of Meltdown:*
http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Weapons
http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=77748
http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=79043

*Courtesy of 1Kurgan1:*
I will offer some advice that no one seemed to have before, if your having issues. These are the ports that need to be forwarded

3783 (Voice Chat Port)
27900 (Master Server UDP Heartbeat)
28900 (Master Server List Request)
29900 (GP Connection Manager)
29901 (GP Search Manager)
13139 (Custom UDP Pings)
6515 (Dplay UDP)
6500 (Query Port)

Go to http://portforward.com/ then find your router, set a static IP address, then configure your router to allow those ports to be forwarded, remember to click the "Enable" box to the right hand side of the ports after you enter their info, or they won't be activated. Then you can either add exceptions to your Windows Firewall, or turn it off when you game, I'm lazy so I just turned mine off. Taking all these steps helped me to finally get MP working, and I ran over to my friends and did it for him so he can host, all working great now.

*Courtesy of Mussels:*
i found a few interesting lines in the willowengine.ini file


bAllowMatureLanguage=FALSE (changed to TRUE)

TerrainMaterialMaxTextureCount=16
TerrainTessellationCheckDistance=4096.0

worth tweaking for quality?

bUseTextureStreaming=True
i recall this from other games, if you set it to false it'll load it all in one hit (making load times longer, but no textures loading in as you go)

bUseBackgroundLevelStreaming=True

as above


MinTextureDensity=0.0
IdealTextureDensity=13.0
MaxTextureDensity=55.0

quality tweaks, again?


bDisablePhysXHardwareSupport=True
pretty clear, that one

PhysXGpuHeapSize=32
PhysXMeshCacheSize=8

performance tweaks for hardware physX


[Engine.ISVHacks]
bInitializeShadersOnDemand=False
DisableATITextureFilterOptimizationChecks=True
UseMinimalNVIDIADriverShaderOptimization=True
PumpWindowMessagesWhenRenderThreadStalled=False

Hellloooo... ATI and Nvidia specific tweaks. interesting how on an ATI card, mines got the ATI tweaks off, and the NV tweaks on...

[Engine.GameEngine]
bSmoothFrameRate=TRUE
MinSmoothedFrameRate=22
MaxSmoothedFrameRate=62

sounds like some kind of FPS smoother, probably lowers details to improve FPS when lagging

[Engine.Client]
MinDesiredFrameRate=35.000000

see above, looks like its customisable (handy for lag haters)

[XAudio2.XAudio2Device]
MaxChannels=32

more channels for people with higher end sound cards, audio quality tweak?

[TextureStreaming]
PoolSize=140

if poolsize = MB of ram used, this may be a good tweak for users with lots of ram



FOVAngle=90.000000
obvious, this one.

I hear settings like 110 works well for widescreen users.

from a google "PC version of CoD4, the FOV is 65. That is based on the 4:3 view though, at 16:9 it widens to just under 81"

so Cod4 has a narrower view than borderlands default...

GodMode=True

odd, this was on by default.


AllowD3D10=False

obvious really. someone needs to do some testing

MaxAnisotropy=16
MaxMultisamples=1

again, clear.

UseVsync=True


MinShadowResolution=1024
MaxShadowResolution=1024
ShadowFadeResolution=128

^ good way to get extra performance, turn those down

ResX=1920
ResY=1080


^ custom resolutions if needed


[FullScreenMovie]
StartupMovies=2K_logo
StartupMovies=Gearbox_logo
StartupMovies=NVidia
StartupMovies=Loading
SkippableMovies=2K_logo
SkippableMovies=Gearbox_logo
SkippableMovies=Attract
SkippableMovies=NVidia

messing with/deleting these will skip the startup movies


[AppCompat]
MeasuredCPUScore=134.237000
CompatLevelComposite=5
CompatLevelCPU=5
CompatLevelGPU=5

hey look, it has a built in benchmark thing!


shamelessly stolen from [H]


----------



## Kenshai (Oct 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Someone mentioned this to me today and it looks pretty nice. Its rare for me to shell out $ for a game but I am gonna on this one
> 
> http://www.borderlandsthegame.com/



You should've seen how impressive it looked before they changed the graphics. I'm still planning on buying it though.

The whole thing of each time played will be unique sounds about the best part about it. All the weapons dropped are randomly generated, aka a shotgun power revolver etc etc. I think it will still be a successful game but I wished they had kept the old graphics.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 8, 2009)

yea it looks like fun. im thinking about getting it...what are these old graphics you speak of?


----------



## bigtye (Oct 8, 2009)

A picture tells a thousand words:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HhRTbQ6XkA

Some gameplay footage from last year before they changed the artwork direction to what it is now. I actually like the new direction, gives a gritty offworld atmosphere, rather than trying for true to life graphics. Too much like a regular fps.

Tye


----------



## Kenshai (Oct 8, 2009)

This  link only shows one before, but I have an old Game Informer laying around showing the preview for the game with the old graphics. I'm sure the pictures are somewhere on the net.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 11, 2009)

I gotta say I really like the visual style, I'm not always the biggest fan of cell shading methods, but when executed correctly they can look quite good. This title has a lot of promise, and looks like it should play out quite well. I'm looking forward to reading some reviews and maybe getting my hands dirty with this one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 11, 2009)

Can anyone kinda give me a heads up on if it is actually a good game?  I believe I saw it for sale on Steam, took one looks and said, meh, Fallout 3 copy.  But is it any good?  (Post screenies please)


----------



## shevanel (Oct 11, 2009)

looks like champions online almost.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I am keeping my eye on this, it could be amazing or it could completely bomb. It reminds me of playing in a Madmax type world, which could be awesome, but that new art direction makes me think they went a bit too silly with it. It does look like CO and I play CO and like it, and like the artwork there, but thats a comic game, wee'll see I'll probably be waiting on this to see what others think before I pull the trigger on this title.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 11, 2009)

I look forward to this game.  Three features I really like...

87 bazillion Gunz - Guns in game are semi-randomly generated.  Guns I have or get may not be on your game yet or ever.  We can link up online, play the game together and keep any new and interesting loot for single player later.  So you don't have to wait for me or anyone to keep going.

Randomly generated maps - The maps, terrain, and "special item" locations are random.  Just cause I found a piece of the treasure, certain enemy, etc. here, you may not.  This should make replay and co-op play a lot of fun since you can't be sure what you are getting into, even if you have played that section before.

Direction - The original art and focus was to make the game realistic like Fallout 3 and other titles.  Somewhere along the line development said, "Screw it, lets just make the game fun."  Thus the randomly generate stuff, switch to cell shading, cartoonish characters, and humor.

I plan on getting the 4 pack with some friends so the game is $33.15ish new.  I will be glad to post what I think once I get my hands on it, if you guys want.  I know I am no one special, but I would be glad to give my opinion from the perspective of someone who was looking forward to it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I look forward to this game.  Three features I really like...
> 
> 87 bazillion Gunz - Guns in game are semi-randomly generated.  Guns I have or get may not be on your game yet or ever.  We can link up online, play the game together and keep any new and interesting loot for single player later.  So you don't have to wait for me or anyone to keep going.
> 
> ...



PM me if you wanna do the 4 pack together.  IF you run outta friends...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 11, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> PM me if you wanna do the 4 pack together.  IF you run outta friends...



I will double check today and let you know if we have 4 or not.  I will PM you either way.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2009)

First I have heard of the 4 pack, is that only for Steam, or consoles also?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> First I have heard of the 4 pack, is that only for Steam, or consoles also?



I think it is for Steam download only.  I don't think they will do this in stores.  I think L4D did something like this too.


----------



## lemode (Oct 11, 2009)

*I'll be playing*

The same guild mate I play games with out outside MMOs normally told me he wanted to play Boarderlands with me. At first glance I gave 2 shits about it and I don’t normally play RPGs as they typically bore the hell out of me after 50 hours. But a co-op(able) RPG Shooter seems like it would be fun. Only down side is that this guild mate and I typically have the same play style and love sniping meaning we will be fighting to play Mordecai. Ha. I guess I can settle on playing as Lilith in the end as she looks to be my second choice on paper. A few local frinds will be playing it on Xbox Live but I refuse to buy an Xbox just to play this with them.

Zelda Wind Waker and XIII were both awesome cell shaded games. So that kind of art style can be awesome. I am not one of those ‘REALISM OR NO DICE’ snobs.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can anyone kinda give me a heads up on if it is actually a good game?  I believe I saw it for sale on Steam, took one looks and said, meh, Fallout 3 copy.  But is it any good?  (Post screenies please)



There's some good screenies and vids over at gamespot ( http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/borderlands/index.html?tag=topten;all;2 ), I thought fallout 3 copy too...but this game actually has a good shooting element to it. I enjoyed F3, but that damn vats was more annoying to me than anything after time wore on and it's fps element lacked severely...still was a fun game though. This looks to trump that in the shooting department and the entertainment department for me, it looks like it'll have some decent polish, easy to deal with graphics that while cell shaded are still looking pretty damn good, it looks very promising. It's not out quite yet, I think another couple of weeks or so and it should be released, last I heard it went gold the other day. The more I read and see of this game the more I really want to play it...at this point I'm pretty certain I'll be getting me a copy, and hopefully snagging a couple of clan-mates for coop down the road.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 12, 2009)

now if they would just offer it for free with purchase of a new video card...lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just saw a gameplay video of the game.

It looks nice, but i don't want it to be co-op all the time, and i want a good story to go along with it. Looks nice overall tho.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thats a let down to hear your all forced into a role, I would like to make my characters, or at least be allowed to have 2 of the same guy on the same team as I don't want to always witch roles.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 12, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Just saw a gameplay video of the game.
> 
> It looks nice, but i don't want it to be co-op all the time, and i want a good story to go along with it. Looks nice overall tho.



You don't have to co-op all the time or ever for that matter. I don't think there is a limit to classes when it comes to duplicates in a party, but I am not sure.  Hell I am not sure if there is only 4 classes/characters.

Story is ok, but I only have the base.  Think of Mad Max meets Raiders of the Lost Ark.....with more guns.


----------



## Anath (Oct 12, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You don't have to co-op all the time or ever for that matter. I don't think there is a limit to classes when it comes to duplicates in a party, but I am not sure.  Hell I am not sure if there is only 4 classes/characters.
> 
> Story is ok, but I only have the base.  Think of Mad Max meets Raiders of the Lost Ark.....with more guns.



There are only 4 playable characters each having their own unique role. Yea there is no limit on the classes so you can have four tanks, soldiers, scouts, sirens, etc. Each class also has three different skill trees that you can spec into.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anath said:


> There are only 4 playable characters each having their own unique role. Yea there is no limit on the classes so you can have four tanks, soldiers, scouts, sirens, etc. Each class also has three different skill trees that you can spec into.



Thank god, I was wondering how you would keep your character if they forced you into all playing diff roles, once again sounds cool to me.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, this game looks awesome!  Can't wait for release.

Usually I am not a huge advocate of Steam, however their 4-pack pre-order comes out to $33.75 a person:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/8980/

Can't beat that with a stick. Edit: Ah I see somone posted about this already.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 13, 2009)

Ive seen a couple of vids.. looks kinda repetetive. But if grinding for high damage numbers and random loot drop is your thing, youl' definitely enjoy this..


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

What does it mean when you say this is a FPS*RPG* ??


----------



## Anath (Oct 13, 2009)

first person shooter role playing game


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

I understand that but I didn't realize they started making games from both genres? I just don't see where the RPG aspect comes into play.


----------



## Anath (Oct 13, 2009)

When you kill something you gain xp, you use that xp to level up your character and specialize into specific skill sets. Thats where the rpg element comes into play.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 13, 2009)

They should definately not make random levels, and high end items should not be random, but actually have names.

Having things random like that lose their....overall meaning i guess, there is no importance to it, it is just random crap again and again.  Something that is the same points to something that actually exists.  Something that is random points to something that has absolutely no value of any physical sort.  If the levels are random, i WILL not buy this game, regardless of its rating.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I understand that but I didn't realize they started making games from both genres? I just don't see where the RPG aspect comes into play.



Fallout 3


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Oct 13, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> They should definately not make random levels, and high end items should not be random, but actually have names.
> 
> Having things random like that lose their....overall meaning i guess, there is no importance to it, it is just random crap again and again.  Something that is the same points to something that actually exists.  Something that is random points to something that has absolutely no value of any physical sort.  If the levels are random, i WILL not buy this game, regardless of its rating.



You mean you don't like random (high level) loot? I actually prefer it that way... As opposed to like "go to this spot for weapon x". That way it keeps the game interesting and exciting, because you never know when you might pick up an awesome item. Pretty sure that is how Diablo works as well from my short time playing it.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Fallout 3


 is awesome.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 13, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> is awesome.



...super duper awesome.

Which is why I'll be playing it again with the GOTY edition (after 113h into the first run ) and skip Borderlands.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Oct 13, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> ...super duper awesome.
> 
> Which is why I'll be playing it again with the GOTY edition (after 113h into the first run ) and skip Borderlands.



I finished all the missions and dlc's with the xfire saying 117 hours.  Def. some good bang for your buck.

Personally I think they should sell all the dlc's together (without the original like GOTY).


----------



## Kreij (Oct 13, 2009)

This game does look interesting, but it looks like more of an FPS than an RPG.
I think I will wait and see what the reviews on Dragon Age : Origins (BioWare), are like.
From what I've read, the editor looks really promising for a ton of community based mods (which BioWare has always supported fantastically).
The game is supposed to have over 100 hours playtime without mods, and since they've removed themselves from the restiction of the DnD based games, it is suppost to be more mature and thought provoking than any of their previous work.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 13, 2009)

ok, ima pumped. im gonna buy this . I just hope the character is saved on the server instead locally to avoid cheaters..


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 13, 2009)

Hopefully it'll be a much brighter game with more colors than Fallout 3. The game itself wasn't bad, just all of the grey, grey, dark green, and more grey made me depressed. Looks like a neat game, I'll probably just wait for Rage though. They seem similar artistically but I just can't handle RPG's. >.>


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Hopefully it'll be a much brighter game with more colors than Fallout 3. The game itself wasn't bad, just all of the grey, grey, dark green, and more grey made me depressed. Looks like a neat game, I'll probably just wait for Rage though. They seem similar artistically but I just can't handle RPG's. >.>



Depressing was kinda the point in Fallout 3.  To make the world feel lost, depressing, and bleak.  I too felt a little down in the game when I played Fallout 3 for too long, then I would go back to a town that liked me, talk to some people and that would cheer me up a little.


Borderlands.

While caves, loot, weapon caches are all random, the alien tech you are trying to find will most likely not be.  Also guns have levels in themselves.  You can take a gun an improve it with items and stuff you find, so I don't think you will get something game breaking  unless you are hanging out with friends online at a higher level, then go back to single player with your new loot.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 14, 2009)

Towns obliterated by nuclear blasts don't tend to be too colorful.

Unless of course you had some good drugs before coming out of the Vault.


----------



## bigtye (Oct 14, 2009)

There are also high level special weapons designed into the game. These do occur at random drops but come preassigned with set values and names from the dev team. So not all items are randomly generated.

Tye


----------



## Kursah (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I decided to go preorder on this game...it's just too interesting to turn down...and for a guy that still plays Far Cry 2, I'll get my value out of it! 

And with the mess of the recent Modern Warfare 2 news, I might need something to get me by while I watch what happens after release (MP-wise for MW2 that is). I'm definitely looking forward to the 26th coming up fast and getting the game loaded up, seeing how things play out. I know some aren't sure on the graphics, but it still looks good to my eyes and it also looks like it plays great both smoothness/animation-wise and gameplay-wise...I'll be able to find out for myself in about 8 days.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2009)

Im trying to get a couple more to get the Steam 4 pack (looks like Me and Craig are getting it so far) For 30 something it looks like a great deal.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2009)

bigtye said:


> There are also high level special weapons designed into the game. These do occur at random drops but come preassigned with set values and names from the dev team. So not all items are randomly generated.
> 
> Tye



Ok, after looking into it, the gunz work like this.  The game has 3 "manufactures" that create weapons and sells them.  Each manufacturer specializes in certain kinds of weapons.  Lets say one company specializes in revolvers, sniper rifles, corrosive, and crossbows.  Their is a "A.I." that shuffles these and sticks 1 to X on a gun and gives a weapon of that random configuration.  

Example: Early on I would image this is limited to say 1.  So you get stock revolver, stock sniper rifle, etc.  Then you reach say level 8 and now the X is a 2, so weapons you get are sniper rifles with revolver drums (faster reload), crossbows that shoot corrosive bolts, etc.  So each level you earn that unlock what and how many the A.I. can random shuffle together.  

This allows the game to limit what you have access to and why they claim so many weapons are in the game.  You got 3 companies, 5 specialties, 25 other gun attributes they share, each gun has 5 levels of general performance, and 3 levels of your personal alterations.

I am sure I have the system right, but my numbers are just examples.  They are being kinda tight liped about exact features for now.  Hell they have only confirmed like 3 vehicles.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 19, 2009)

Borderlands is much more fun than Fallout.

Though i agree that without cellshading it would be alot better, c'mon cellshading is for Wii guys


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 19, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Borderlands is much more fun than Fallout.
> 
> Though i agree that without cellshading it would be alot better, c'mon cellshading is for Wii guys



Come on man.  Give them a little Artistic License.  Nobody hated on L4D for the Old Timey Film Filter....if anyone every actually turned that on....if I even have the right game.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 19, 2009)

its not cell shaded.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ya know I dont know why I bother making gaming threads about news. Yall just seem to be to lazy to do a search.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102279


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know I dont know why I bother making gaming threads about news. Yall just seem to be to lazy to do a search.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102279



Well your thread was about Lilith and her robot.  This one seemed to be about the game in general.  I just post where people are talking about stuff I want to talk about.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know I dont know why I bother making gaming threads about news. Yall just seem to be to lazy to do a search.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102279



You act like this is a big deal? Happens all the time, it's forums, this threads been going strong for a while, I'm sure you have seen it before. The gaming news you show us is great, but you shouldn't be taking another thread personally because you had made one about it before. 

Either way, can't wait to get this game, glad I seen Mk had a group of 2, really eager to try it out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You act like this is a big deal? Happens all the time, it's forums, this threads been going strong for a while, I'm sure you have seen it before. The gaming news you show us is great, but you shouldn't be taking another thread personally because you had made one about it before.
> 
> Either way, can't wait to get this game, glad I seen Mk had a group of 2, really eager to try it out.



Slow down 1Kurgan1. You have a hardon for me lately. When you make a thread you should be sure it hasnt already been done. Or at least make an effort. Otherwise you'll have 50 big news threads about the same damn thing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Slow down 1Kurgan1. You have a hardon for me lately. When you make a thread you should be sure it hasnt already been done. Or at least make an effort. Otherwise you'll have 50 big news threads about the same damn thing.



 Not trying to be mean, just saying it happens, no biggie. I enjoy your news threads, I am simply too lazy to go looking for the news, so I defineatly appricate them, but just saying Mark makes some killer case mods, gotta let it slide 

I do agree a search for a thread on the same subject is a good idea to clean everything up, but don't always happen  Also didn't mean to come off that harsh right away, saying something to type conversion looses a lot, now that I go back and read it I can see where it could seem harsh.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Oct 19, 2009)

Ohh I like this one. And close to release as well.

Pre-ord'd. 

Seems to be the UT3 Engine, so it will run okay on my rig. Looking forward to the co-op if I can find someone to play with.

EDIT:

*COD is for SISSIES*
http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/957206/borderlands/videos/borderlands_spc_realgamer.html
*Borderland is for real gamers*


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 19, 2009)

IGN review
http://pc.ign.com/articles/103/1036211p1.html


----------



## MKmods (Oct 19, 2009)

I got a group together to preorder a 4 pack, its a good way to go guys.

I cant wait to start this game.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 20, 2009)

I wish my friends played pc, guess im gonna have to play with myself


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

I need 2 other people to do the 4 pack with. Ill buy and distribute. Pm me if you are interested in saving 15 bucks


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm on the fence with this one... I don't know if I should buy it or not, especially now that I'm getting some lovin' from Fallout 3 GOTY.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 20, 2009)

Anath, I'm in on your group.


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

sweet we need one more! Also YGPM!


----------



## Hanam (Oct 20, 2009)

it's $33.50 right?


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

33.50 if you use bank account paypal 35.50 if you use credit card paypal.


----------



## Hanam (Oct 20, 2009)

Anath said:


> 33.50 if you use bank account paypal 35.50 if you use credit card paypal.



Alright I'll take the last spot.  I won't be home till 9 ish pm pacific -8 GMT


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

Ygpm


----------



## cyriene (Oct 20, 2009)

I preordered from Steam, so hopefully it is good.

Last time I preordered a game was Hellgate London, so hopefully Borderlands doesn't go the same route as that


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

lol yea that would be very bad. IGN just posted a review for the xbox 360 version gave it an 8.8 rating. They gave 9's in everything except gameplay which they gave an 8.5


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 20, 2009)

hey...Mk me you and kurgan gonna have to hit up the team gameplay when it comes up....teh sweetness


----------



## MKmods (Oct 20, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> hey...Mk me you and kurgan gonna have to hit up the team gameplay when it comes up....teh sweetness



glad we got it sorted


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey MK, I've got a suggestion. Let's put everybody's steam name in the original post (if you're willing, if not, I can do it in another post and you can link to it. I want to be able to link up with you guys and play 

Mine's DanishDevil.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone got a review that shows the major differences between the classes? I'm looking to either be the Soldier or the Berserker, but cant decide which.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 20, 2009)

gonna be fun


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey MK, I've got a suggestion. Let's put everybody's steam name in the original post (if you're willing, if not, I can do it in another post and you can link to it. I want to be able to link up with you guys and play
> 
> Mine's DanishDevil.



Why not start a Borderlands Club House, that way the thread doesnt get buried, if people have to do a search for it, it will get forgotten.

If anyone decides to make a clubhouse toss me o nthe list under 1Kurgan1 on Steam.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, Marineborn started a Borderlands club, so head over to the club section and post if you want in.


----------



## lemode (Oct 20, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone got a review that shows the major differences between the classes? I'm looking to either be the Soldier or the Berserker, but cant decide which.



Just got back from my friends, he told me he purchased Borderlands on his Xbox 360 so I am going to go through it with him as Mordecai and I will go through it with my friend from the UK on the PC as Lilith.

Now, we aren’t going to start playing the game till he gets off from work tonight but I did stay and look over what I could in more detail. I’ve played numerous MMOs in the past so creating and preplanning builds is fun for me especially in this kind of game with a PvP endgame for those of us who enjoy PvP if it exists cuz I can tell you I enjoy the combat by watching videos. You can reset all your points so you’re not locked into whatever build you create for the story and normal PvE portion of the game.

Brick is a tank pretty much. The one who can take the dmg and deal dmg via melee/explosives. 

Roland can be a medic, support via turrets, and all out dmg…probably the best class to play if you’re playing solo or in a group. I seriously will consider playing him on either the Xbox or PC

Can’t wait to get started and hope this helps.

oh and you can see the build calculator here...

http://87bazillion.com/skillcalculator/


----------



## MKmods (Oct 20, 2009)

thx lemode, Im gonna need all the help I can get


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

lemode said:


> Just got back from my friends, he told me he purchased Borderlands on his Xbox 360 so I am going to go through it with him as Mordecai and I will go through it with my friend from the UK on the PC as Lilith.
> 
> Now, we aren’t going to start playing the game till he gets off from work tonight but I did stay and look over what I could in more detail. I’ve played numerous MMOs in the past so creating and preplanning builds is fun for me especially in this kind of game with a PvP endgame for those of us who enjoy PvP if it exists cuz I can tell you I enjoy the combat by watching videos. You can reset all your points so you’re not locked into whatever build you create for the story and normal PvE portion of the game.
> 
> ...


sweet thanks for the link!


----------



## lemode (Oct 20, 2009)

I just realized that i posted the pre release calculator...these are the official ones on the borderlands website.

Lilith

Mord

Roland

Brick

they were done in Flash so they are > 87bazillion


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 21, 2009)

So is the character saved on their servers, or is it saved locally??


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Crappy Website, I heard about this game the other day, looks interesting. Too bad ShadowRun wasn't like that.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> So is the character saved on their servers, or is it saved locally??



locally


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> locally



Interesting, wonder what people will be doing with those files :/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, wonder what people will be doing with those files :/



Well you can continue playing by yourself and build up and share loot next time your friends are on I guess.  But this is the Internet and people are weak.....so cheat would be my guess.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 21, 2009)

let me ask this..

is this *4 player co-op vs AI* or *1-4vs-1-4 + vs AI*


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 21, 2009)

Believe it's co-op vs. AI.

WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 21, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> locally



character editor galore. :shadedshu 

this would definitely crap up the excitement of the game. Would definitely nerf the loot hunting and character development portion of the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well you can continue playing by yourself and build up and share loot next time your friends are on I guess.  But this is the Internet and people are weak.....so cheat would be my guess.



I plan to just play with Marineborn, and if more people add their Steam ID's to the Borderlands Club then those people too.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2009)

shevanel said:


> let me ask this..
> 
> is this *4 player co-op vs AI* or *1-4vs-1-4 + vs AI*



A little bit of everything.  Default it is you or you and your friends vs. the A.I.  Which is both the strange creatures of Pandora and Raider bands.  I even say a video of Raiders being attacked by creatures.

You can also ....well B*tch slap people to challenge them and the hit you back to accept.  Then you can PVP.  I also heard their is an arena dedicated to fighting others for 1 on 1 and group battles.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 21, 2009)

im so looking forward to this game...counting the days


----------



## lemode (Oct 21, 2009)

shevanel said:


> let me ask this..
> 
> is this *4 player co-op vs AI* or *1-4vs-1-4 + vs AI*



PvP was an afterthought in this game...which is fine. Ultimately it's a console RPGFPS nothing more. There are arenas that you can fight your friends and you can duel at any time during game play buy hitting another player and if they hit you back you can initiate a duel. The combat’s pretty fun so if cheaters aren’t too abundant I will have my fun after I hit 50 and min/max my build and hit the arena.

I'll have to add my Steam ID to that other BL thread.


----------



## lemode (Oct 22, 2009)

*Pre-load Available!!!*

You can Pre-Load the game now! DOOOOO ITTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL, the Steam servers are busy...Thanks for the heads up lemode


----------



## Anath (Oct 22, 2009)

dangit...iv even been on steam all day!


----------



## lemode (Oct 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, the Steam servers are busy...Thanks for the heads up lemode



I just spammed that lil button till it started downloading! DOOOOOOOOOOO THATTTTTTTTTT!



Anath said:


> dangit...iv even been on steam all day!



Same here! I got off a game of TF2 and it popped up and had to share it with you all!


----------



## Hanam (Oct 22, 2009)

Busy busy, busy Steam.


----------



## Anath (Oct 22, 2009)

lemode said:


> I just spammed that lil button till it started downloading!



Thats what i did and i eventually got it to work.


----------



## lemode (Oct 24, 2009)

*I have the patience of a zit right now...*

Iz it monday yet? I haz an itch to be playing already!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad you bumped the thread lemode, I didn't even see that it could be preloaded, just started a few min ago and already at 6.0% though.


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

haha that wouldnt have been the case a couple of days ago.


----------



## lemode (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> haha that wouldnt have been the case a couple of days ago.



+1


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well my preload is all done, cant wait for monday.


----------



## lemode (Oct 25, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well my preload is all done, cant wait for monday.



Ugh don't rub it in! All I can do till Friday the 26th (release in the UK) is create Lilith and look around pretty much! I will be bummed if I can't play with my buddy but at least I have some of you fine folks to play with in the event I can't play with him.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't really get what it is about but I think it is at least worth trying...

Gearbox Software finally got themselves away from the rubbish Brothers in Arms series so there's much to be happy about here.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 25, 2009)

I got Borderlands on the 360 and so far its awesome.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

lemode said:


> Ugh don't rub it in! All I can do till Friday the 26th (release in the UK) is create Lilith and look around pretty much! I will be bummed if I can't play with my buddy but at least I have some of you fine folks to play with in the event I can't play with him.



Rub what in? It doesn't release here till the 26th either, thats why I only have it preloaded. How the heck are you creating Lilith if the game isnt out yet?


----------



## lemode (Oct 25, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Rub what in? It doesn't release here till the 26th either, thats why I only have it preloaded. How the heck are you creating Lilith if the game isnt out yet?



haha I meant Friday the 30th


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Either way, how are you playing Lilith or even creating any character?


----------



## lemode (Oct 25, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Either way, how are you playing Lilith or even creating any character?



On monday the 26th the game will be ready to play in the US...that's how.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

You said all you till Friday the 26th (till means before that date) is create Lilith and look around. Granted you meant the 30th, but "till" still means before, your sentence made it sound like you are doing that right now. I am assuming you mean you will be able to use the game on Monday just not play though, wonder how that works.


----------



## lemode (Oct 25, 2009)

Shouldn’t be that confusing...but allow me to spell it out again...

I won’t be playing (starting Monday October 26th) beyond selecting Lilith as my character and subtly exploring Pandora until Friday October 30th. If it so happens that I can’t play with him I will be able to get started on my own or playing with people here.

Is that clear enough?


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Oct 25, 2009)

lemode said:


> Shouldn’t be that confusing...but allow me to spell it out again...
> 
> I won’t be playing (starting Monday October 26th) beyond selecting Lilith as my character and subtly exploring Pandora until Friday October 30th. If it so happens that I can’t play with him I will be able to get started on my own or playing with people here.
> 
> Is that clear enough?




Maybe you should be clear with your english first off, instead of getting snobby.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

lemode said:


> Shouldn’t be that confusing...but allow me to spell it out again...
> 
> I won’t be playing (starting Monday October 26th) beyond selecting Lilith as my character and subtly exploring Pandora until Friday October 30th. If it so happens that I can’t play with him I will be able to get started on my own or playing with people here.
> 
> Is that clear enough?



I already said that in the previous post as I figured out what you meant. But yes you should have said you won't be selecting as Lilith and exploring UNTIL the 26th, then from the 26th to the 30th you will spend your time exploring. Instead of saying Till the game comes out, which makes it sound like right now. Can't blame me for getting curious, if theres a way to be in the game I obviously want to check it out.


----------



## lemode (Oct 25, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I already said that in the previous post as I figured out what you meant. But yes you should have said you won't be selecting as Lilith and exploring UNTIL the 26th, then from the 26th to the 30th you will spend your time exploring. Instead of saying Till the game comes out, which makes it sound like right now. Can't blame me for getting curious, if theres a way to be in the game I obviously want to check it out.



naw i don't blame you man, i should pay more attention to how i type.


----------



## ZenEffect (Oct 25, 2009)

meh, not too excited since ive played the game for months now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

lemode said:


> naw i don't blame you man, i should pay more attention to how i type.



It's no biggie, I was just eager to play  1 day now, cant wait 



ZenEffect said:


> meh, not too excited since ive played the game for months now.



Beta tester? Thats how it always happens when you beta test though.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 25, 2009)

Got my Pre-load done last night.  Just waiting for the "official release".  Steam is lucky that timer is based on Steams clock and not my computer's clock.


----------



## lemode (Oct 25, 2009)

I cheated and lvld Lilith to 5 on my friends 360  But I am glad I did cuz I would have made a stupid mistake on the PC if I didn't see/do something on the 360 first.

All I'll say is that this game will not only be better control wise on the PC, it will be a great f'n game all around. Super excited...esp now that I got a little taste of gameplay.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> meh, not too excited since Ive played the game for months now.



I beta tested 2142 for months and everything I told those jokers was ignored and you know what? The game had a crappy reception. F#$KING DICE was baffled as to why. :shadedshu

Anyway how do you feel about the final product? Did they listen to the beta testers?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

lemode said:


> I cheated and lvld Lilith to 5 on my friends 360  But I am glad I did cuz I would have made a stupid mistake on the PC if I didn't see/do something on the 360 first.
> 
> All I'll say is that this game will not only be better control wise on the PC, it will be a great f'n game all around. Super excited...esp now that I got a little taste of gameplay.



A coworker was telling me he played it on PS3 at his friends house and it was a ton of fun, but the aiming wasn't too easy on a controller and thats why he wanted to get it for PC. Sounds like you ran into the same issue, good to know I didn't get it for PS3 then.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I beta tested 2142 for months and everything I told those jokers was ignored and you know what? The game had a crappy reception. F#$KING DICE was baffled as to why. :shadedshu
> 
> Anyway how do you feel about the final product? Did they listen to the beta testers?



Crappy Reception?  I remember the reception not being as big as BF2, but the plus 2 million of us that still play BF2142 were happy with what we got....after a few patches here and there.  I was not a Beta tester though, so I don't know what, if anything was changed before release.


----------



## lemode (Oct 25, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> A coworker was telling me he played it on PS3 at his friends house and it was a ton of fun, but the aiming wasn't too easy on a controller and thats why he wanted to get it for PC. Sounds like you ran into the same issue, good to know I didn't get it for PS3 then.



Yeah purchasing BL for the PC was the right move for sure. 

Mouse movement > Directional Pads + Thumbsticks!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Crappy Reception?  I remember the reception not being as big as BF2, but the plus 2 million of us that still play BF2142 were happy with what we got....after a few patches here and there.  I was not a Beta tester though, so I don't know what, if anything was changed before release.



2142 had a lot taken out man. Destructible bridges, sound effects you name it. The game play in BF2 was far tighter and still has a much larger following......for a reason.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 25, 2009)

Dunno if this was posted or not, but there are a couple reviews out, and a decent video review from IGN: http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/957205/borderlands/videos/borderlands_vdr_101909.html

Here's some other reviews: http://www.gamerankings.com/pc/942811-borderlands/index.html

Overall ranking so far is 85%, pretty damn good imo. The video review was pretty impressive...tomorrow after work is gonna be a good night for gaming indeed.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Oct 26, 2009)

So players who pirated are playing before us legit buyers.  Oh well, Ill just ignore it since I get to play tomorrow anyway.


----------



## iamajunky (Oct 26, 2009)

if anyone is interested i got a steam boderlands group going with forum it's called Boderlands USA or http://steamcommunity.com/groups/onthebus


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2009)

how goes coop in this game on PC?\


i skimmed a console review, and they said it had good coop (and then the magazine went away so i never got to finish reading it)


----------



## cyriene (Oct 26, 2009)

iamajunky said:


> if anyone is interested i got a steam boderlands group going with forum it's called Boderlands USA or http://steamcommunity.com/groups/onthebus



You spelled the name of the game wrong....


----------



## Corrosion (Oct 26, 2009)

4 HOURS LEFT!!!!! And im gonna be at work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2009)

JUDOHAWK said:


> So players who pirated are playing before us legit buyers.  Oh well, Ill just ignore it since I get to play tomorrow anyway.



Meh, hope they enjoy SP, thats not what I got this game for.



Mussels said:


> how goes coop in this game on PC?\
> 
> 
> i skimmed a console review, and they said it had good coop (and then the magazine went away so i never got to finish reading it)



Games not quiet out yet, less than 2 hours to go


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Dudes it was so hard to explain to my mum to concept of steam as a platform, and pre-loading game files so I can play it the instant it's released internationally (3am local time)

The look she gave me was priceless, you know the one I mean.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> Dudes it was so hard to explain to my mum to concept of steam as a platform, and pre-loading game files so I can play it the instant it's released internationally (3am local time)
> 
> The look she gave me was priceless, you know the one I mean.



Just tell her its like getting a Christmas present in July, no matter how bad you want to open it, you just can't. The present you could, but in this case its impossible.


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just tell her its like getting a Christmas present in July, no matter how bad you want to open it, you just can't. The present you could, but in this case its impossible.



Believe me when I say I tried, she ended with a very non convincing 'oh' and just looked away


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Games not quiet out yet, less than 2 hours to go



another friend of mine (who didn't bother telling me he was buying it on the PC) already has it installed and is exploring! Fucking Steam! Let us play already! I paid for this game in full 3 weeks ago!


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

lemode said:


> another friend of mine (who didn't bother telling me he was buying it on the PC) already has it installed and is exploring! Fucking Steam! Let us play already! I paid for this game in full 3 weeks ago!



It's such a kick in the nuts to steam users that they broke the street date.

It makes me a sad panda


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> It's such a kick in the nuts to steam users that they broke the street date.
> 
> It makes me a sad panda



naw he gott a legit copy from gamestop at 10am. no street date broken on his front.


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

lemode said:


> naw he gott a legit copy from gamestop at 10am. no street date broken on his front.



Dang, I heard it was sold here (Australia) on like Thursday, but it may have been the console version only.


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess from this point on I just have to cross my fingers and hope my friend from the UK can join me so he and I can play together. Otherwise I will have waited 4 extra days to play for nothing!


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

lemode said:


> I guess from this point on I just have to cross my fingers and hope my friend from the UK can join me so he and I can play together. Otherwise I will have waited 4 extra days to play for nothing!



What country are you in, I'll be playing as soon as it's ready but only with 2 others, we could use a 4th, but no offense - only if the ping is tolerable.


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> What country are you in, I'll be playing as soon as it's ready but only with 2 others, we could use a 4th, but no offense - only if the ping is tolerable.



US and yeah I am almost positive ping will be an underlying issue…


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Dang sorry, were all in the same city.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> Dang, I heard it was sold here (Australia) on like Thursday, but it may have been the console version only.



They actually sold console versions last Tuesday, they were to release 1 week ahead of PC's


----------



## TricksterMatt (Oct 26, 2009)

What's the dfference between if i get this game on steam and the game in the boxed version? Cause I have already pre-ordered this for PC and its coming on Friday to my house, will the online playing be shared with people who brought it for steam? So if i didnt buy it on steam and brought it from online or retail store, will i be playing online with people who brought it for steam?


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> What's the dfference between if i get this game on steam and the game in the boxed version? Cause I have already pre-ordered this for PC and its coming on Friday to my house, will the online playing be shared with people who brought it for steam? So if i didnt buy it on steam and brought it from online or retail store, will i be playing online with people who brought it for steam?



You should be able to.


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

uhhhh.... guys.....

My steam is saying, This game will unlock in approximately 3 days and 6 hours....


----------



## Kenshai (Oct 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> uhhhh.... guys.....
> 
> My steam is saying, This game will unlock in approximately 3 days and 6 hours....



Reload the page?


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> uhhhh.... guys.....
> 
> My steam is saying, This game will unlock in approximately 3 days and 6 hours....



yeah it was always coming out in the UK ans AUS on the 30th


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Im pretty cut right now, and incredibly awake for 3am.

tbh I wasn't really following it myself, I was relying on the other guys that went in on the 4 pack to know that.

oh well, if i cant do anything it's not worth my rage.

Ima go force lightening some disciples of Ragnos.


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't feel too bad wolf, it's 12:02 and the game is still unavailable to play in the US via Steam. My timer still says 1 hour. I keep reading various reports both on the Steam and Gearbox forums that the game won't be out till 3pm PST.


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Well maybe getting it 3 days late will be better for game enjoyment, in terms of bug fixes and what nottery.


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> Well maybe getting it 3 days late will be better for game enjoyment, in terms of bug fixes and what nottery.



lol lets hope so...i've also read that liliths assassin tree is bugged in the later and that phase strike doesn't do anything above normal melee dmg on the consoles. i hope that got fixed for the PC release.


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

Unlocking Game Files Nao! Gogogogo Usa Gamers!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I got your pm, whats unlocking mean? I figured the game would either work or not work, do they have some sort of inbetween step?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 26, 2009)

If you guys can't get it to launch "game is not available" then restart steam and you should be good to go.

Loading up now!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If you guys can't get it to launch "game is not available" then restart steam and you should be good to go.
> 
> Loading up now!



Thank god you said that, was trying to figure it out and was getting ready to do that, but oce you said it just did it and works fine!


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

I can tell you right now that this game is way better on the PC than on consoles based on controls alone. I'm more comfortable with a mouse and keyboard anyway! So happy! I am going to play by myself as roland and with my friend as Lilith so its a win win all around!


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

whats everyones online ids for gamespot? want to add you fine folks of to my online list!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I am getting some tearing, when I turn left or right quick I can see a split in the center of the screen a bit and also like vertical splits. Really bugging my eyes out, don't see any capping options in game so I enabled them in Catalyst, but only helped a bit. Any ideas here?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 26, 2009)

Force Vertical Sync from CCC or NCP.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah already tried that along with triple buffering, helped a bit, but still seems a bit funky. I'm at college right now, gonna check my refresh rate when I get home and make sure it's on 60 and not 59.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 27, 2009)

woooooo!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 27, 2009)

Downloading now! Maybe it'll be finished by the weekend :shadedshu


----------



## Melvis (Oct 27, 2009)

My m8 has pre ordered this, and i will be playing it on the 30th as soon as he gets it. I also cant wait to give it a try (4 player lan play = awesome) Looks like fun to me


----------



## ZenEffect (Oct 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's no biggie, I was just eager to play  1 day now, cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> Beta tester? Thats how it always happens when you beta test though.



no, not a beta tester.  I work in the hardware compliance division of 2k... i tested this game when it was still alpha.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2009)

Very entertaining game thus far, only played for about 30 minutes, but I gotta say I am glad they executed it the way they did. So far it's pretty damn fun, and seems to be a pretty solid shooter, haven't tried coop yet, but I gotta say thus far SP is pretty damn cool.


----------



## lemode (Oct 27, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Very entertaining game thus far, only played for about 30 minutes, but I gotta say I am glad they executed it the way they did. So far it's pretty damn fun, and seems to be a pretty solid shooter, haven't tried coop yet, but I gotta say thus far SP is pretty damn cool.



yeah i love this game. i am happy i can play on my own and with my friend when/if he and i can co op...i will def go through this with roland and lilith. one of the best replayable game i've ever purchased....and i usually don't find any replayability in ANY game!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah fun game so far, still having issues with tearing. Turning from left to right fast I get lines that that run almost the whole screen across, they then travel up, it's like a wave of pixels that runs up my screen.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah fun game so far, still having issues with tearing. Turning from left to right fast I get lines that that run almost the whole screen across, they then travel up, it's like a wave of pixels that runs up my screen.



at a guess, its either Vsync or AA related.


cant give any real ideas, as i dont have the game yet (it may also be crossfire related, i get nasty flickering with crossfire on and vsync off, and with games that have broken Vsync support it doesnt go well)


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 27, 2009)

Speaking of AA, I tried forcing max AA and it doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah fun game so far, still having issues with tearing. Turning from left to right fast I get lines that that run almost the whole screen across, they then travel up, it's like a wave of pixels that runs up my screen.



From the Steam forum:
Enable V-Sync (Stops screen tearing)

Quote:
Open:

Quote:
Documents\My Games\Borderlands\WillowGame\Config\WillowEngine.i ni  

Find:

Quote:
UseVsync=False  

Change To:

Quote:
UseVsync=True

For me with my 4770s at 1920 X 1200 its fine, just I suck at gaming in general....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2009)

That did the trick, wonder why its not in the options menu.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw a couple other interesting lines in that ini...dunno if they'd be safe or useful to mess with. For now I'll enjoy the game,

Just on a quick scan though:

bDisablePhysXHardwareSupport=True (probably not useful at all tho)
UseHighQualityBloom=False
CompositeDynamicLights=False
MaxMultisamples=1 (I am gonna mess with this one, see what 8 get's me..this game could use a touch more AA imo)

This game has my interest for sure though, I'm having a blast so far!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2009)

I just intalled it and apparently it didn't like my graphics card, monitor, or both.  It defaulted to 640x480 with all low settings. 

The game does look pretty crappy on my 17" CRT (the interface feels cramped and unfriendly).  I'm thinking this game was intended for widescreen.

I won't actually start playing it until I play some more Tropico 3.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That did the trick, wonder why its not in the options menu.



I actually was helpful in a programming thing? sweet

Here is the link to the thread (but Steam is down for a bit) There is a lot of good stuff there.
 to the guy that made the thread
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=998374


----------



## Binge (Oct 27, 2009)

Crazy but this game is sooo freaking sweet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just intalled it and apparently it didn't like my graphics card, monitor, or both.  It defaulted to 640x480 with all low settings.
> 
> The game does look pretty crappy on my 17" CRT (the interface feels cramped and unfriendly).  I'm thinking this game was intended for widescreen.
> 
> I won't actually start playing it until I play some more Tropico 3.



Yeah I cant imagine this game on 4:3.



MKmods said:


> I actually was helpful in a programming thing? sweet
> 
> Here is the link to the thread (but Steam is down for a bit) There is a lot of good stuff there.
> to the guy that made the thread
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=998374



Yeah, FPS games really bug out my eyes, so that helped a lot, but still I get headaches from them, with the tearing I could literally only play for like 5min.



Binge said:


> Crazy but this game is sooo freaking sweet.



Yeah I told Marineborn I was gonna stop playing since he can't play till Friday, I was level 7 when I said that, just logged out as level 10. Might mess around as Mord, but Roland is a lot of fun, will be amazing when turrets are on a shorter CD.


----------



## Anath (Oct 27, 2009)

agreed. I think I am going to try Mord out as well. I hadnt used a sniper until level 15 and now i love the damn thing


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a level 19 Mordecai. Played for probably 8 straight hours today.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Anath said:


> agreed. I think I am going to try Mord out as well. I hadnt used a sniper until level 15 and now i love the damn thing



I doubt I will be using a sniper rifle if I play mord, the hand guns were a ton of fun, gunslinger looks really cool.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> Crazy but this game is sooo freaking sweet.



Indeed. I need to invite you to one of our sessions Binge. Add me to your friend list in the game and Steam friend list.

Boarderlands: johnny5iive
Steam: laodisso

Hell, all of you add me.


----------



## lemode (Oct 27, 2009)

I’m so used to games sucking with the ambivalence of vacuums. I am so pleasantly surprised at how good Borderlands is. If it doesn’t get game of the year I will be even more surprised. Lvl 21 in a day isn’t bad. And replayability…I’ve missed stuff I know it. Totally going through it 3 more times once more with Roland and Twice with Lilith!

I really do not praise games like this...like ever. The lack of originality that devs are pushing out these days really never makes me go ooooooooooooooh and ahhhhhhhhh.
So take my feelings with a grain of salt if you wish. This is a good damn game!

Only thing left to say is that I haven't stayed up past 2:30am playing a game since Resident Evil Nemesis. Yeahhhhhh son!


----------



## cyriene (Oct 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> From the Steam forum:
> Enable V-Sync (Stops screen tearing)
> 
> Quote:
> ...



How does the game scale in crossfire? My 4870 doesn't seem to cut it at 1920x1200 max settings so I was thinking maybe I need another...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 27, 2009)

lemode said:


> I’m so used to games sucking with the ambivalence of vacuums. I am so pleasantly surprised at how good Borderlands is. If it doesn’t get game of the year I will be even more surprised. Lvl 21 in a day isn’t bad. And replayability…I’ve missed stuff I know it. Totally going through it 3 more times once more with Roland and Twice with Lilith!
> 
> I really do not praise games like this...like ever. The lack of originality that devs are pushing out these days really never makes me go ooooooooooooooh and ahhhhhhhhh.
> So take my feelings with a grain of salt if you wish. This is a good damn game!
> ...



I know exactly what you mean lemode. I'm on level 6 so i havent played much but I am enjoying the game quite a bit. AION kept me up until the wee hours of the night and I am still loving that game very much even though I'm leveling slowly (21 Sorc). I used to be a hardcore action FPS gamer for many years. Quake series, Unreal series, Half Life series/CS/TF2/L4D, etc. I'm really starting to like RPG's, and with FPS combined, Boarderlands is perfect for my preferred style of play.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, I tried to play for a "little while" to get use to the controls and stuff; then I ended up playing for 6 hours til 5 a.m.  I really like it.  It is Fallout 3 with less depression, more guns, and more character.

Favorite thing.  Watching Claptrap do the whole "oh my god, I'm dying" over the top acting.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 27, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, I tried to play for a *"little while"* to get use to the controls and stuff; then I ended up playing for *6 hours til 5 a.m.*  I really like it.  It is Fallout 3 with less depression, more guns, and more character.
> 
> Favorite thing.  Watching Claptrap do the whole "oh my god, I'm dying" over the top acting.



Hah, such a fun time waster this game is.


----------



## raptori (Oct 27, 2009)

this game is awesome really gonna enjoy it ...... any way to enable antialiasing ?? also where to find difficulty selection its on normal now and seems very easy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2009)

cyriene said:


> How does the game scale in crossfire? My 4870 doesn't seem to cut it at 1920x1200 max settings so I was thinking maybe I need another...



Must scale really well then. I'm running an Athlon II 240 only at 3.0ghz and a 4870x2 and I'm playing at 1920x1200 all maxed out and it's playing amazingly well, and your proc will crush mine, so game must be very GPU dependent.


----------



## lemode (Oct 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Must scale really well then. I'm running an Athlon II 240 only at 3.0ghz and a 4870x2 and I'm playing at 1920x1200 all maxed out and it's playing amazingly well, and your proc will crush mine, so game must be very GPU dependent.



this game was optimized for nvidia cards. i put my 4890 in my old phenom x3 2.1 rig then tested my 250 and the 250 ran borderlands a lot smoother.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2009)

lemode said:


> this game was optimized for nvidia cards. i put my 4890 in my old phenom x3 2.1 rig then tested my 250 and the 250 ran borderlands a lot smoother.



sweet, Il remove my 4770s and put the 9800GTs in for fun....

Later on today I will check the #'s for both.


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I started playing the game today, and got to level 18 in one sitting with 2 friends... really really fun hey.

It kind of reminds me of WOW in this weird kind of way (never played myself, seen many friends play) but OH so much more fun, as it's a first person shooter  I hate games where you HAVE to use magic crap or fantasy melee weapons, guns ftw.

can't wait to go back tomorrow and LAN it up some more


----------



## lemode (Oct 27, 2009)

I won't feel guilty for showing this awesome random loot drop I found @ lvl 2 on Mordecai. I like and hate this random gun generator...mainly becasue I didn't find anything purple randomly on Roland all day yesterday  ! Mord is more my playstyle anyway so I doubt I will level Roland any further.


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Jesus Christ, I bet people just explode with 1 shot from that revolver, I seen it with my own eyes


----------



## lemode (Oct 27, 2009)

wolf said:


> Jesus Christ, I bet people just explode with 1 shot from that revolver, I seen it with my own eyes



2 shots for baddies with shields and 1 for no shields [edit] its 1 shot most of the time at close range i guess i am shitbox and clunky and miss lolz


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

lemode said:


> 2 shots for baddies with shields and 1 for no shields unless its not a headshot.



I haven't yet come across a really good revolver like that with more than 2 shots per clip...

speaking of which I'm up to 12 shots in a clip in my sniper rifle, that makes me happy


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I cant connect to a friends game and he cant connect to mine, we just time out, any ideas here?



wolf said:


> I haven't yet come across a really good revolver like that with more than 2 shots per clip...
> 
> speaking of which I'm up to 12 shots in a clip in my sniper rifle, that makes me happy



Try using a Repeater, those things own.


----------



## lemode (Oct 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I cant connect to a friends game and he cant connect to mine, we just time out, any ideas here?



private games will be hard for people with low pings. you get constant time outs etc.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2009)

lemode said:


> private games will be hard for people with low pings. you get constant time outs etc.



We cant even connect, just times out, and my friend lives like 4 miles away from me and we both have 1.8mb/s upload and 11mb/s dl.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 27, 2009)

Open the ports you need to? Check above for MkMod's post and the linked post from another forum.


----------



## Binge (Oct 27, 2009)

lemode said:


> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/pwnage.jpg
> 
> I won't feel guilty for showing this awesome random loot drop I found @ lvl 2 on Mordecai. I like and hate this random gun generator...mainly becasue I didn't find anything purple randomly on Roland all day yesterday  ! Mord is more my playstyle anyway so I doubt I will level Roland any further.



I got ya beat on a later level item, but damn that's special.  The shotty I found is a 11x58 damage with knockback, 105% damage increase, 150% additional melee, and +10,000% spread


----------



## lemode (Oct 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> I got ya beat on a later level item, but damn that's special.  The shotty I found is a 11x58 damage with knockback, 105% damage increase, 150% additional melee, and +10,000% spread



sounds awesome...but you can't beat a purple drop for lvl 13 @ lvl 2


----------



## Binge (Oct 27, 2009)

Well... damnit damnit damnit


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 27, 2009)

I got three level 25 items at level 15...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats awesome.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 27, 2009)

Still waiting to use them 

I think I'm gonna start a new Mordecai and exclusively use Sniper Rifles and Shotguns. Here are my thoughts on pistols:

Repeaters are only useful if they have a high rate of fire, and can be nicely effective against multiple lower-powered enemies at medium to close range.

Revolvers are hard to use, have a low fire rate, high damage, but not worth using over Repeaters unless you're a crack shot at the head from a medium distance.

As a Mordecai using a Sniper Rifle and Revolver, I found myself needing a lot of help with multiple enemies or fast enemies. It's hard when you pick off 1 or 2 enemies from long distance and get rushed by 3 or 4 more and all you have to defend yourself are your Bloodwing, Revolver, and Grenades, not to mention the point-blank no-scope sniper shots.

This way, I can have my Sniper Rifle, a nice Shotgun, a Launcher, and one other weapon. Maybe a Rifle or SMG.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2009)

lemode said:


> this game was optimized for nvidia cards. i put my 4890 in my old phenom x3 2.1 rig then tested my 250 and the 250 ran borderlands a lot smoother.



LOL, when I saw posts like this I used to "yea right".. NV/Ati both the same....

Well I popped in the 9800GT's and it is faster/smoother than the 4770's. I was happy with the 4770s till I noticed the diff.

Thanks Lemode for the post.

I ran 3DMark06 also and the 4770s were 13.3K  and the 9800s were 12.8K


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, when I saw posts like this I used to "yea right".. NV/Ati both the same....
> 
> Well I popped in the 9800GT's and it is faster/smoother than the 4770's. I was happy with the 4770s till I noticed the diff.
> 
> ...



Are those 9800's 1gb models? Because thats the issue I always seen with the 4770's, they are fantastic cards, and can OC amazingly well, but 512mb of RAM just isnt enough anymore.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 28, 2009)

no mine are the 512mb versions (they are the 675/2000mhz ones). 

Its no biggie to me the 4770s are fine, its just I notice a dif with the 9800s.
I am kind of psyched I went with the X58 mobo (its cool to be able to switch over from ATI to Nvidia whenever I feel like it)

One of these days I need to OC this xeon to see what dif it makes when its more than 2.4Ghz.

And I am "FAR" from an OCing expert but I noticed before that usually it made little dif when I OCd the GPUs. But if I OCd the CPU scores went up quite a bit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Open the ports you need to? Check above for MkMod's post and the linked post from another forum.



Trying to figure this out now, I know little to nothing about networking. Do I open the ports on my router or through my firewall? Any tips here or a guide?


----------



## lemode (Oct 28, 2009)

Today's a good day for loot. I just played for 2 hours to catch up to 25 on Roland and STILL haven't found any random purple drops on him!

Got both of these before I logged off Mord...












Frustrating but awesome at the same time!

If these are common let me know so I don't feel special or bad I don't have anything on Roland.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow those are some nice items  I wouldn't mind that first class mod myself 

I'm starting my Mordecai over. Keeping the original, but I just feel like I'd rather have some different weapon proficiencies leveled up. I'm too much of a goddamn perfectionist


----------



## Anath (Oct 28, 2009)

did you start a new game or just re-spec? Nice drops Lemode. I have a 25 soldier as well. I also pic up a lot of other characters purple drops than rolands.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

No one port forwarding hints here?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No one port forwarding hints here?



the ports have been listed.


any specifics with your port forwarding wont help anyone else, so theres no need to clutter this thread with it - either start a new thread in the networking section, or google it... it aint that hard


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the ports have been listed.
> 
> 
> any specifics with your port forwarding wont help anyone else, so theres no need to clutter this thread with it - either start a new thread in the networking section, or google it... it aint that hard



Actually, it seems to be a wide spread issue, my friend and me both have it, and it sounds like anyone else who just installs the game and plays will have the issue. So it would most likely help anyone who wants to play with others. I did a google, but there was 2 kinds, forwarding through firewall and forwarding through router, the Steam forums don't say which one needs to be done. I'm not asking for someone to spell it all out, just say which needs to be forwarded firewall or router ports, which would pertain to this game, and be a short answer, this is more clutter than that answer would be. To make a post in networking and ask if the router or firewall needs the ports forwarded for this game would take longer to get a response for instead of posting in here since I'm sure someone else has done it to play MP.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2009)

both need to be done.
its the basics of port forwarding.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 28, 2009)

im in the processing of "getting" my "trial" copy.. im skeptical of the cartoony design.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 28, 2009)

I like the cartoony feel, looks like im inside an anime. 

Its a lot harder to play than CSS or COD4.


----------



## Anath (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree but once you start getting into the upper levels it starts getting easier.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> im in the processing of "getting" my "trial" copy.. im skeptical of the cartoony design.



Honestly the game looks amazing and for the most part real, if you have the settings cranked. Only when I'm just standing there does it look cartoony, when I'm on the move, I can't even tell. The world and characters I done to look realistic, just a bit different, it's not the same kind of art work as Champions Online runs.


----------



## wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Moe and Marley was an EPIC battle for 3 people... man that was fun, by the end we were all running on scraps of ammo, tryna get behind them and melee, this game is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys talked me into buying this game, I am a first person shooter type guy but the this game is fun it has good detail and 3d. controls play nice its addicting to level up or find the next bad a** Gun. Cant wait to play online so far single player for now. i work late nites so if any bodys on at 4:00 am pacific time would love the company  my steam 101specop


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 28, 2009)

Anath said:


> did you start a new game or just re-spec?



New character entirely. I'm  really focusing on my weapons proficiencies. I'm going with a Sniper Rifle, and SMG, and a Shotgun. Pistols are a tad too weak compared to those. At least for now.


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 28, 2009)

Same for me danish but i did get the pistol from nine toes witch turns flesh to fire nice for the dam dogs


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 28, 2009)

Anybody have any idea what the colors of the guns in your backpack mean?  I don't mean the actually color of the gun itself, but the names of the guns (Level 18); some of white, some are blue, and some are green.


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 28, 2009)

i found this its quick google search 

White/Grey means a normal weapon. Next is green which means its a bit better. Blue is a better weapon than green. Purple weapons are better than blue. Orange/legendary is the best. It's just a simplified way of telling at a glance which weapons are better.

their is more colors but you get the idea hope


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 28, 2009)

That would explain while most of them are Blue in my pack.  Get my roommates addicted and start some group chaos.  So the colors are basically rarity I would guess cause I have 2 lvl 4 and up only blue weapons.  I have a grey weapon that is overall better than both of them, but it is lvl 12 and up.

Thanks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

How do the gun multipliers work? I doubt a weapon thats like 9x10 would be a 90 damage weapon, or maybe it is at close range?


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 28, 2009)

your welcome laughingman i got that from the borderlands site here  http://borderlandsguide.com/~...ndsguide/forum


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry for the duble post but need to insert link found a wiki site for borlands check it out

http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Weapons


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

you got a double http:// on your link


----------



## shevanel (Oct 28, 2009)

whats the verdict guys? this game good?

kurgan u know I hated champs online, should i stay away from this too?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 28, 2009)

Game is great. I completely agree that the game only looks cartoony when you're standing still. With its fast paced action it's incredible fun.



1Kurgan1 said:


> How do the gun multipliers work? I doubt a weapon thats like 9x10 would be a 90 damage weapon, or maybe it is at close range?



9x10 means 9 damage per round, and it shoots out 10 rounds.

In other news, I've got my second Mordecai to level 15ish.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 28, 2009)

mordecai is a great song from my fav band.


----------



## Binge (Oct 28, 2009)

Got an Alien energy weapon!  It's completely awesome.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2009)

So far, I ain't really liking it.  Something about the graphics/perspective is driving my brain mad.  I've also encountered multiple beasts I couldn't even scratch let alone kill before them killing me.  A few hours in and I'm already quite frustrated.


----------



## lemode (Oct 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> Got an Alien energy weapon!  It's completely awesome.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091028/ItemCard00002124.jpg



that gun looks awesome!! what lvl did you get it @??


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> How do the gun multipliers work? I doubt a weapon thats like 9x10 would be a 90 damage weapon, or maybe it is at close range?



Yes, it works exactly like that.  Obviously the shotguns mean at close range, but my quad barreled SMG does 24 X 4.  It eats ammo for breakfast though.


----------



## wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

shevanel said:


> mordecai is a great song from my fav band.



Sounds really close to a one off character from my favorite show, Futurama (it was Malacai - not sure on spelling)

And damn Binge that alien sniper is HAWT


----------



## Metal-Head (Oct 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> New character entirely. I'm  really focusing on my weapons proficiencies. I'm going with a Sniper Rifle, and SMG, and a Shotgun. Pistols are a tad too weak compared to those. At least for now.



Use a revolver.


----------



## lemode (Oct 28, 2009)

No I'm not even remotely close to being lvl 50 yet...but so far my lvl 25 balance between gunslinger and sniper is pretty good. If a group of baddies end up taking me down all i do is bust out my revolver and 1 shot the closest to me and get my second wind...I am one of thoes guys who love big #s popping off peoples head. LOL critting midget psychos for 2k


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

shevanel said:


> whats the verdict guys? this game good?
> 
> kurgan u know I hated champs online, should i stay away from this too?



You seemed to hate champs because it was an MMO and you havent ever played one. If you like FPS's you will love this game, its very fun. The cartoony artwork in this is different than champs, it looks pretty real when moving around, only time I notice it is if I stop and see a texture loading.



FordGT90Concept said:


> So far, I ain't really liking it.  Something about the graphics/perspective is driving my brain mad.  I've also encountered multiple beasts I couldn't even scratch let alone kill before them killing me.  A few hours in and I'm already quite frustrated.



The areas aren't all one level, they seemed to be filled with some high level mobs and a lot of low level ones. That way it brings you back to that area instead of forgetting about it. I did the samething, I went and picked on a bunch of level 10 mobs and got owned, but that didn't bother me, I just didnt go to that place again as there was no point in going there.



DanishDevil said:


> 9x10 means 9 damage per round, and it shoots out 10 rounds.





TheLaughingMan said:


> Yes, it works exactly like that.  Obviously the shotguns mean at close range, but my quad barreled SMG does 24 X 4.  It eats ammo for breakfast though.



So which of the 2 is it? the 9x10 = 10 damage for 9 rounds doesn't make a ton of sense. Thats the way any weapon works, if it says 17 damage and has 24 rounds it would be 17 damage per round. 

It seems the damage multiplier is only on shotguns, and I guess that doesn't worry me too much as it seems everything in this game sees you from miles away, so far shotguns been pretty pointless.


----------



## lemode (Oct 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> so far shotguns been pretty pointless.



I disagree. While I prefer revolvers & sniper rifles, I still use the shotguns with elemental effects, as they are really nice for the psycho’s and wildlife.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> Got an Alien energy weapon!  It's completely awesome.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091028/ItemCard00002124.jpg



That thang is teh sickness! Does it have a zoom?



FordGT90Concept said:


> So far, I ain't really liking it.  Something about the graphics/perspective is driving my brain mad.  I've also encountered multiple beasts I couldn't even scratch let alone kill before them killing me.  A few hours in and I'm already quite frustrated.



When you look at a character, it shows the character's level. If it's 2 levels higher than you, GTFO. There are also symbols on the top left of the little pop-up screen that show if the enemy is dangerous. An exclamation point means watch your ass, and you can probably only take him on with a few really good crits and by himself. A skull means you won't touch him, and you better not try, or you're dead.



Metal-Head said:


> Use a revolver.



I have used revolvers. I don't like them. If I have to use a weapon with a slow(er) firing rate, I'd rather do so at a distance, or with a spread like a shotgun.



1Kurgan1 said:


> So which of the 2 is it? the 9x10 = 10 damage for 9 rounds doesn't make a ton of sense. Thats the way any weapon works, if it says 17 damage and has 24 rounds it would be 17 damage per round.
> 
> It seems the damage multiplier is only on shotguns, and I guess that doesn't worry me too much as it seems everything in this game sees you from miles away, so far shotguns been pretty pointless.



When you look at the damage spot, if it fires multiple projectiles per pull of the trigger, it will show a white damage number, and a yellow projectile count, and scroll between the two. Shotguns all have this, and some repeaters, revolvers, and SMGs that I have seen also have it.

-------------------------------------------------

Couple things I did that made gameplay better for me:

Turned off auto-aim/aim assist/whatever it's called.
Messed with my mouse sensitivity. I turned it WAY down. Maybe 3rd from last. Then again, I have a Razer Deathadder, so it's a fairly touchy mouse to begin with.

Mordecai #2 is now level 19, and I am finding the combination between Sniper Rifle, SMG, and Shotgun to be quite satisfying. Basically, long range, medium range, and close range. That, and the bloodwing to help me out here and there


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

lemode said:


> I disagree. While I prefer revolvers & sniper rifles, I still use the shotguns with elemental effects, as they are really nice for the psycho’s and wildlife.



Remember I have played only till level 10, I been trying to play with my friend but I cant so I havent played at all. So they might get better, I don't have any of that fancy stuff yet. Anyways...

So I opened all the ports needed and still can't make or join a game with my friend. Anyone want to explain what that "Joinable" thing is at the bottom?






It's listed as "No" for both him and me when we try and invite each other, we can invite but we time out. With my ports forwarded I should be able to host a game with him, but I can't :/ This is actually making me pretty upset, what the heck do the people do who know little to nothing about comps?


----------



## Binge (Oct 28, 2009)

lemode said:


> that gun looks awesome!! what lvl did you get it @??



I got it at lvl 22, now I'm lvl 36 and the guns now are much better than that alien one lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 28, 2009)

Just found one of the most bizarre items yet. It's a shotgun that shoots corrosive rockets!








Notice the item description 

*And yes W1zz, you have to buy this game.*


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 28, 2009)

97.1%  >.<  I really want to play this before I have to go out of town Fri.

So how many weapons are there?

Oh, and how graphically demanding is this game? It seems that it doesn't take a ton to max it out because of the graphical style. I'd be playing at 1920x1080 on my gaming rig and I always like to turn up the AA and whatnot, should it be playable?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 28, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> So how many weapons are there?



Bazillions it said...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Just found one of the most bizarre items yet. It's a shotgun that shoots corrosive rockets!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091028/SRP11 TERRIBLE CARNAGE.jpg
> 
> ...



i'm already playing .. and i already found this gun too .. it's amazing on stuff thats several levels higher than you

love the game .. i'm really tired though .. close to microsleep .. almost decided i might play some before going to sleep ..


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 28, 2009)

My current loadout:

*Skill Tree*





*Long-Range Weapon*





*Medium-Range Weapon*





*Close-Range Weapon*





*Shield*





*Grenade Mod*





*Class Mod*


----------



## raptori (Oct 28, 2009)

This game suppose to have DX10 how to enable it any one know??


----------



## lemode (Oct 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> My current loadout:
> *Shield*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091028/TDR-5500S HARMONIUOUS PANACEA SHIELD.jpg



That shield is mad nice.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 28, 2009)

raptori said:


> This game suppose to have DX10 how to enable it any one know??



You can enable it in Documents/My Games/Borderlands/WillowGame/WillowEngine.ini and set AllowD3D10=True



lemode said:


> That shield is mad nice.



Thank ya  I love it.


----------



## raptori (Oct 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> You can enable it in Documents/My Games/Borderlands/WillowGame/WillowEngine.ini and set AllowD3D10=True



It still says D3D9 according to EVGA Precision !! 

also I heard that it'll be a "final" version that suppose to support physx on GPU,antialiasing,DX10, and something about Qaud-Core .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Finally got MP to work, and it was a ton of fun. But wow does the game become exponentially harder or what! Me and him died so many times, then the instant he left the game I was just mopping the floor with the things that were killing us. So now the real question is, how do I respec? After seeing how tough just 2 people is, I think I'm going to go full blown medic, and just heal bot the crap out of everything.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 29, 2009)

congrats on getting it to work...I got to Lvl 10 last night but had to disassemble my comp. So im staring over (hopefully it gets easier the second time)


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 29, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> you got a double http:// on your link



Thanks fixed must had my eyes closed to mutch borderlands


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah. I just got though about an hour and a half long session. I really like this game. It started out kind of slow, but once I got into Skag Valley where there were some animals that were actually a challenge it got a lot more fun. I'm also liking how it's really balanced between an action fps and a fpsrpg or whatever. Anyways I tried multiplayed but was confused so I figured I start on a campaign. If you want to add me the name is SoylentJoe :3


----------



## razaron (Oct 29, 2009)

has anyone had any glitches on mission objectives?


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 29, 2009)

razaron said:


> has anyone had any glitches on mission objectives?



No glitches of any kind for me, but i am on single player for now on level 16 all good


----------



## razaron (Oct 29, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> No glitches of any kind for me, but i am on single player for now on level 16 all good



you might face map marker glitches on scavenger quests. i did


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2009)

i'll have the game tonight. yay me.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 29, 2009)

Enjoy man! I just got done doing a couple of quick missions, only at lv7, haven't had too much time to play yet...but so far I love it. A very entertaining game, and the loot is nice..not having to worry about buying ammo, I haven't attained any amazing weapons yet...a couple of low level greens is about it, but none-the-less, still having a blast.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Kursah said:


> not having to worry about buying ammo, I haven't attained any amazing weapons yet...



Just wait, my soldier is only level 14 and once I headed to do kill raging roid psycho I ran out of ammo numerous times and had to go back and buy some.


----------



## wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'll have the game tonight. yay me.



This game will unlock in approximately 21 hours.... come on......


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2009)

wolf said:


> This game will unlock in approximately 21 hours.... come on......



preload!


----------



## lemode (Oct 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> I got it at lvl 22, now I'm lvl 36 and the guns now are much better than that alien one lol



oh it was a standard story drop i just got it myself. you didn't find it in a bin or anything.


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey guys found this update at borlands explains a few problems and work arounds check it out

http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=77748


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2009)

I am slowly coming around to liking the game (level 13 now I think).  I still am not liking how the visuals screw with my brain but it could be because I am using a 12+ year old 17" CRT.


----------



## lemode (Oct 29, 2009)

Just completed my first passthrough @ lvl 36. This game is and was so enjoyable. Going to get Lilith to this point even if my friend and I can't connect for online co-op.

Def going through it a second time so I can't hit 50 on mord....he's worth it.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 29, 2009)

You guys are excited about this game. Makes me wanna play it badly.

What's so fun about it? Just the run n gun shooting? The opposition? The weapons?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2009)

Since I'm on my phone, I'll give you the short answer. Everything. Every component of this game works extremely well, minus a few glitches here and there, and some nitpicky things that would make some things easier. I will be very surprised if this doesn't win Game of the Year.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 29, 2009)

Well DD when you said you played this for 8 hours for the first time in a long time I could relate. I am totally ADD and if I'm not on aderal then I can only play a game for 45-60 minutes, and that was like GRID. the last game I played that was for longer than a couple hours was Fortress Forever and Bionic Commando.


----------



## Binge (Oct 29, 2009)

lemode said:


> oh it was a standard story drop i just got it myself. you didn't find it in a bin or anything.



No, I definitely got it in a bin, then I got one later.  Just recently I got a rapid fire alien weapon, and one of the heavy blasters with a really fast recharge rate.  LvL 48


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2009)

lemode said:


> Just completed my first passthrough @ lvl 36. This game is and was so enjoyable. Going to get Lilith to this point even if my friend and I can't connect for online co-op.
> 
> Def going through it a second time so I can't hit 50 on mord....he's worth it.



Why cant you play with your friends. I will offer some advice that no one seemed to have before, if your having issues. These are the ports that need to be forwarded

3783 (Voice Chat Port)
27900 (Master Server UDP Heartbeat)
28900 (Master Server List Request)
29900 (GP Connection Manager)
29901 (GP Search Manager)
13139 (Custom UDP Pings)
6515 (Dplay UDP)
6500 (Query Port) 

Go to http://portforward.com/ then find your router, set a static IP address, then configure your router to allow those ports to be forwarded, remember to click the "Enable" box to the right hand side of the ports after you enter their info, or they won't be activated. Then you can either add exceptions to your Windows Firewall, or turn it off when you game, I'm lazy so I just turned mine off. Taking all these steps helped me to finally get MP working, and I ran over to my friends and did it for him so he can host, all working great now.



shevanel said:


> You guys are excited about this game. Makes me wanna play it badly.
> 
> What's so fun about it? Just the run n gun shooting? The opposition? The weapons?



It's just a flat out good game. I was worried about cartoony graphics, but honestly buildings and weapons look just like Fallout styled. Characters do (except Brick since he has a skewed body) from a distance, and actually once you see how they intro characters, its hard to see it done in just real like images. The look really adds grit to the game, gives it some attitude.

Then the combat is a lot of fun, Skags are a bit annoying since they dont all spawn at once, but the rest of the mobs are smart (they will run to high up buildings and fire at you through windows), and cool mobs. The classes are pretty cool, and team play is a ton of fun. And that last parts the big one, outside of MMO's there hasn't be a small number co-op type game that has been this fun since I would say D2. The game was great on SP, but when I MP'd with my friend it was a ton of fun, it helped me figure out my spec, now I should be master combat healer, once Marine gets his game today he's gonna be Brick tank and we will have a mean team.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't have any friends (that play PC games) can I join co-op servers with people in progress?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, you can browse through other peoples hosted public games, it will show you their levels and what missions they are on.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome game. I'll surely pick this up when I am able.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 29, 2009)

now that the game is out in my opinion the game already needs a update/fix for most things. for example....make it easier for me to join a friends server without me having the change ports


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> now that the game is out in my opinion the game already needs a update/fix for most things. for example....make it easier for me to join a friends server without me having the change ports



I whole heartedly agree with you here, that is my one issue with this game. Don't release a game that people are buying to play MP with, and require ports to be forwarded, theres a lot of people who don't have the knowledge to do this stuff, I have even heard that some people had to do it for their console versions.... Otherwise it's great, hope they fix that though.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2009)

its a p2p game without dedicated servers - this is completely normal.

you cant bitch about this game in particular, when its completely standard for any game where a player hosts...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been playing through the single player bit before i try multi.I'm upto lvl 31 no serious issues at all yet except the objective marker sometimes does not mark the exact location so you have to hunt fo it.Overall i think its a very good game.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 29, 2009)

so no one has been complaining about lag, does this give others any light in regards to that "other" game being p2p as well?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2009)

Heres my loadout.The corrosive weapons are really good



































I'll give multi a try when ive finished the single player.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2009)

shevanel said:


> so no one has been complaining about lag, does this give others any light in regards to that "other" game being p2p as well?


The only lag I got was when BOINC was running in the background stealing all the CPU cycles.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 29, 2009)

I wonder if the lag isnt bad because it's only 4 players max.


----------



## TricksterMatt (Oct 29, 2009)

OMGGGGGGGGGGG, I palyed this game at my friends house cause hes got it for his 360 and omg, its the bestest and funest FPS with rpg elements game ive ever played. Its got that RPG to it and at the same time its got that proper COD style FPS which everyone loves, I recommend this game to anyone who loves FPS type games and RPG game style, it doesnt have the boring type where you explore the world for a long time and see nothing out of it, there are lots of enemies and places to loot which will keep you playing for hours, sh*t, me and my friends didnt realise we played for 6 hours that quickly when we were co-oping split screen it. Im definatly getting it for the PC when it comes out tommorow ;D


----------



## wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

This game has an incredible ability to speed up the passage of time, first play was 6 hours 15 minutes, felt like an hour and a half!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2009)

my first play only lasted a bit over an hour, but i'm getting into it

it feels like theres less skills/options with skills than i'd like (just one skill really, with level ups boosting it) but the weapons are nice and varied


----------



## lemode (Oct 29, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why cant you play with your friends. I will offer some advice that no one seemed to have before, if your having issues. These are the ports that need to be forwarded
> 
> 3783 (Voice Chat Port)
> 27900 (Master Server UDP Heartbeat)
> ...



Thanks for that info!

As I said before, my friend lives in the UK. High pings could be a major issue for us to play together. But I will take note of this info and maybe it will help.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2009)

Tigger, that shield is INSANE. If only it had health regeneration.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2009)

The Survivor Class Mod takes care of that.   Great shield + great survivor mod = good stuff.


I think the shield I'm using now creates a fireball blast when it runs out.  It saved me a few times already.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah that is true. I've really limited myself in shield choice by not using that skill, but I want my bloodwing to pwn 6 people at a time!


----------



## wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my first play only lasted a bit over an hour, but i'm getting into it
> 
> it feels like theres less skills/options with skills than i'd like (just one skill really, with level ups boosting it) but the weapons are nice and varied



are you sure it wasn't longer and just felt like an hour? 

re-skill is good but I hear you on less (varied) than I'd like, then again I'm not much on RPG's, I'm so happy that there is a Multiplayer First person shooter RPG for me to delve into 

This game will unlock in approximately 8 hours .... come on.....


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2009)

Better grab a towel.


----------



## wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Better grab a towel.



Oh I've been playing it already, even thought steam doesn't want me to. The internet leaves many options open in this respect.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2009)

Got it. I'm actually taking a break from the game for a few days. I think I burnt myself out on it


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 29, 2009)

is anybody haveing the screen tearing problem like me? BTW im lvl 41 berserker


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2009)

Did you read through the thread and find the fix?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2009)

wolf said:


> are you sure it wasn't longer and just felt like an hour?
> 
> re-skill is good but I hear you on less (varied) than I'd like, then again I'm not much on RPG's, I'm so happy that there is a Multiplayer First person shooter RPG for me to delve into
> 
> This game will unlock in approximately 8 hours .... come on.....



Some classes lack depth, well not lack, but others have more of it. I think Roland is the deepest class with the best possibilities out of them all, after that its really a toss up.



AltecV1 said:


> is anybody haveing the screen tearing problem like me? BTW im lvl 41 berserker



Yes, I was having them, MK put up[ a post a few pages back on a fix. I'm not at my comp so I cant check folder hierarchy. But it pretty much goes like this, go to My documents, Games, Borderlands. Open an .ini and doCRT + F then search for vsync, it will be vsync=no, change it to =yes, then save it, and your set.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been trying to get together with some of the guys here, but everyone seems to hate GameSpy as much as I do, but I digress.  I have my roommates in a LAN game playing right now and I will find you Kurgan cause I can see you playing.

I just wanted to know if there is ever a player mod or options to dual wield pistols cause I think that would would be awesome?


----------



## lemode (Oct 29, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have been trying to get together with some of the guys here, but everyone seems to hate GameSpy as much as I do, but I digress.  I have my roommates in a LAN game playing right now and I will find you Kurgan cause I can see you playing.
> 
> I just wanted to know if there is ever a player mod or options to dual wield pistols cause I think that would would be awesome?



Yeah I was under the impression that you could dual wield revolvers…until I played the game. That would be awesome.

Maybe in the future.

just hit lvl 44 it's getting a little grindy now haha.


----------



## raptori (Oct 29, 2009)

razaron said:


> you might face map marker glitches on scavenger quests. i did



hi razaron I faced the same problem as you " scavenger barrel"  so here is the solution just  in case you didn't pass it .....






its in ruined vehicle on the hill ....


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah it's in the driver's seat.

I think the devs have said that the waypoints for the scavenger missions aren't supposed to be spot on. They can get annoying though, and for little reward weapon-wise. IMO, they should guarantee a blue or a purple gun within 2-3 levels of your character.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah, I can live with that.  It makes it a challenge if they just give you a "general idea" of where the mission giver believes it to be.  Otherwise, it is just a list of go to point A, press E, come back here, repeat.  I wish they were a little more vague at times.  Just be like, "I need you to Kill Joe Blow.  I saw him in the Badland Hills area".  Then let me hunt him down.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2009)

The problem is, most people don't read all of the prompts. I personally wish they did a voice recording for every quest. That would be sick.

They kinda did that for Marley and Moe though. The waypoint brought you to an almost natural arena, and the two bastards weren't there, but after a quick googling I found that they roam a fairly large area, so I got to hunt them down  When it's something like "hunt this fool down, he wrecked my momma's lady parts," I'm all for it, but when it's "find these pieces of this shitty gun" then it's not too fun


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey guys found some pc tweaks at Borderlands forums, cant wait to get home try the fov and mouse smothing tweak here's a link    http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=79043


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 30, 2009)

My current Favorite guns.  I am at Level 21.  I should be higher and further along, but I have to wait for the third member of our outlaw band to catch up.







Don't let the Double Anarchy fool you.  It is a Quad barreled gun (shots four shots at once).  It eats ammo for breakfast, but it can dish out a lot of pain in a short period of time.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2009)

i just got a sniper rifle with 4x fire thingo


it literally makes enemies explode


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2009)

Yup, I got one back at level 10 or so and I'm still using that very same gun at level 23.  I haven't found a better sniper yet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> Hey guys found some pc tweaks at Borderlands forums, cant wait to get home try the fov and mouse smothing tweak here's a link    http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=79043



I seen those before, but what the heck does field of view do and mouse smoothing?


----------



## shevanel (Oct 30, 2009)

fov is how wide the screen is you can see? i think. almost like peripheral vision.. i know thats mispelled but whatever..

mouse smoothing just does exactly that, smooths out the "jerkiness" in mouse movements


----------



## Zehnsucht (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't have time to install it yet, but I do hope the FOV is not as bad as Bioshock was before the FOV hack and the patch. Far Cry 2 did also have aweful fov requiring a specific fov hack for widescreen display.

http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000937.html

FOV makes you see more, and normally you have to increase the fov when you increase the width/height ratio of your screen. Otherwise it would be just a zoomed in image of the regular aspect ratio.

OMG! REALLY!!?? I just read up on the FOV issue and apparently, it can't be set permanently. 
Remember Quake ONE? The great game realesed forever ago and that one had permanently fixable fov. 
Are we going back in time here just because of the consoles? Gamespy for multiplayer... What's next, heat.net registration? Mouse-look button? 

Ugg.. Sorry for the rant. I'm sure I'm going to love it when I do the .ini fixes. I just hate this console-ization of games.

BTW: 'deconsolizing' Borderlands Will try most of those this weekend.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2009)

would this game run fine on my laptop?? i know it run just fine on my desktop but i was wondering if it run good on my laptop heres spec:

AMD Turian X2 2.GHZ dual core
ATI radeon HD3200
3GB ram
250GB HD


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 30, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I seen those before, but what the heck does field of view do and mouse smoothing?



The first person view seems crapped up hoping a higher fov like 110 will help

the mouse smothing comes default=true i want false, because of over run on high dps mouse, any way they said great things on the site so will try, hope sniping will improve like cod4 look shoot=dead


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2009)

... the game has a third person view?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 30, 2009)

just want everyone to know...I did a misson or quest or whatever where I had to save someones pet.......as I was following the pet, he made the same exact noises the little robot makes.......wow


----------



## viczulis (Oct 30, 2009)

The trailers look awesome. So whos got it and playing it ?  Its on backorder here in Ohio where i'm at. Going to go look for it today thou.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2009)

shotgun that fires rockets = WEEEEEEEEE


arena is hard


----------



## viczulis (Oct 30, 2009)

If I cant find it I'm going to have to find one of u guys that got it and steal it


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2009)

viczulis said:


> If I cant find it I'm going to have to find one of u guys that got it and steal it



i got two.  ~200 damage per shot, although hard to aim


----------



## viczulis (Oct 30, 2009)

Dam it Bobbie your to far away


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ... the game has a third person view?



Don't know what i was thinking:shadedshu edited my post thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm on my second run through.I finished the game at lvl 37 and on the second run through the mobs start at lvl 32ish.The loot and drops are much better now.lvl 50 cap here i come.I should find some awefully nice weps now tho i hope.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 30, 2009)

I just picked up a sniper rifle that has no ammo and runs on a battery, shoots lasers and also uses some electrical damage.... Ill post some screenshots later once I figure it out


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I just picked up a sniper rifle that has no ammo and runs on a battery, shoots lasers and also uses some electrical damage.... Ill post some screenshots later once I figure it out



sweet!

i got a two shot pistol that does massive damage + lightning (wipes out boss shields in 1 hit!), and its so accurate i can snipe with it over iron sights :S


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I just picked up a sniper rifle that has no ammo and runs on a battery, shoots lasers and also uses some electrical damage.... Ill post some screenshots later once I figure it out



PLEASE do!


----------



## TricksterMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

We need to make techpowerup severs on the game so everyone from techpowerup who has the game can play together!  so if someone is creating a game, name it techpowerup! borderlands server. So then we all can ahve a laugh


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm hoping to find some nice stuff on this second run.some of the mobs are pretty tough now.some of the animals outside the starting place are lvl 34.


----------



## lemode (Oct 30, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I just picked up a sniper rifle that has no ammo and runs on a battery, shoots lasers and also uses some electrical damage.... Ill post some screenshots later once I figure it out





DanishDevil said:


> PLEASE do!









it's nice to find and have as a back up when you run out of bullets...however it has like 4-6 shots then needs to recharge. it's more of a pain in the ass than a good thing. plus the damage is just ok i never hit for massive crit dmg with it with mord like i do with bullet using  most other sniper rifles.

found mine on the second pass through at sledge...like the very first weapon case you could open.

it's semi uselss at lvl 45 but i use it as a back up if i am desperate and run out of ammo...like i do with the rest of the eridian weaponry.

the scope sucks too on all their weapons. barely any zoom!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2009)

That's how all eridian weapons are.  Because of their slow recharge, they are pretty much worthless except as a shock weapon (a few shots and changed).


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2009)

is there any way to store gear?


i'm getting tons of great stuff, but my housemate isnt willing to do coop yet, and its taking up valuable space holding onto loot for him...


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> is there any way to store gear?
> 
> 
> i'm getting tons of great stuff, but my housemate isnt willing to do coop yet, and its taking up valuable space holding onto loot for him...



unfortunately no


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks altec.

i learned two lessons:

#1 dont stock up on elemental weapons of the same type. i had three lightning weapons, and ran into a lightning mini boss... he was immune to my attacks :S

#2 theres some giant skrag mission, and it was labelled as "difficult" - my arse, he butchered me


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2009)

Skagzilla?  I went in with a few health packs and my shotgun equiped.  Whenever he jumped, I jumped out of the way as he was coming down.  The only thing I couldn't defend against was his charge attacks.  Basically, focus on defense until he prepares to shoot that laser beam at you.  The moment he opens his mouth, unload the shotgun into it.  Rince and repeat about 4 times and he'll be dead.  There's no sense attacking him if his mouth isn't open (pretty much the same with all armored skags).


I'm finding out I need an auto with fire damage myself.   The sniper is deadly but it doesn't fire fast enough.


----------



## lemode (Oct 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Skagzilla?  I went in with a few health packs and my shotgun equiped.  Whenever he jumped, I jumped out of the way as he was coming down.  The only thing I couldn't defend against was his charge attacks.  Basically, focus on defense until he prepares to shoot that laser beam at you.  The moment he opens his mouth, unload the shotgun into it.  Rince and repeat about 4 times and he'll be dead.  There's no sense attacking him if his mouth isn't open (pretty much the same with all armored skags).
> 
> 
> I'm finding out I need an auto with fire damage myself.   The sniper is deadly but it doesn't fire fast enough.



there are sniper rifles with a high rate of fire...my current rifle fires off 6 rounds as fast as i can click which is pretty fast.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Skagzilla?  I went in with a few health packs and my shotgun equiped.  Whenever he jumped, I jumped out of the way as he was coming down.  The only thing I couldn't defend against was his charge attacks.  Basically, focus on defense until he prepares to shoot that laser beam at you.  The moment he opens his mouth, unload the shotgun into it.  Rince and repeat about 4 times and he'll be dead.  There's no sense attacking him if his mouth isn't open (pretty much the same with all armored skags).
> 
> 
> I'm finding out I need an auto with fire damage myself.   The sniper is deadly but it doesn't fire fast enough.



i was too low level. even my 11x60 damage shotgun did ~50 damage total


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Oct 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Skagzilla?  I went in with a few health packs and my shotgun equiped.  Whenever he jumped, I jumped out of the way as he was coming down.  The only thing I couldn't defend against was his charge attacks.  Basically, focus on defense until he prepares to shoot that laser beam at you.  The moment he opens his mouth, unload the shotgun into it.  Rince and repeat about 4 times and he'll be dead.  There's no sense attacking him if his mouth isn't open (pretty much the same with all armored skags).
> 
> 
> I'm finding out I need an auto with fire damage myself.   The sniper is deadly but it doesn't fire fast enough.



Yeah, skagzilla was actually fairly easy. Just had to avoid him from damaging you mostly. 



Spoiler



My friend and me both burst out laughing when we saw him fire a lazer out of his mouth:







Has anyone done this side quest with the giant moth rak? It shoot huge flaming balls of doom that are extremely accurate. It said recommended quest level 21 I think. I was lvl 22, and I used all my ammo and it only took this lvl 25 rak down to like half hp.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2009)

lemode said:


> there are sniper rifles with a high rate of fire...my current rifle fires off 6 rounds as fast as i can click which is pretty fast.



I had a similar rifle but found the shotgun worked better since I was close anyway.  I think the shotgun I was using was from a previous side quest/boss.  All I remember is that it did a lot of damage but didn't have any elemental attributes.




ArmoredCavalry said:


> Has anyone done this side quest with the giant moth rak? It shoot huge flaming balls of doom that are extremely accurate. It said recommended quest level 21 I think. I was lvl 22, and I used all my ammo and it only took this lvl 25 rak down to like half hp.





Spoiler



I got in a car equiped with a machine gun, locked on to it, and drove like mad running over skags constantly attacking the Mothrakk.  It will eventually die so long as you keep moving.


----------



## lemode (Oct 30, 2009)

just found my first rare (orange) gun in the wild. i dont understand why its lvl 40 but its all good as it's a good gun.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Oct 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I had a similar rifle but found the shotgun worked better since I was close anyway.  I think the shotgun I was using was from a previous side quest/boss.  All I remember is that it did a lot of damage but didn't have any elemental attributes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually just figured out you can lock on the guns in vehicles last night (I'm like level 22). That would have made a lot of missions a lot easier.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2009)

For mothrak,stand under the roof of the place you get the vehicle from and pop out and shoot with a shotgun at him.Shotguns btw work best on flying mobs.The first time i tried mothrak i got my ass handed to me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2009)

My Mothrak Stragegy:



Spoiler



Once he starts shooting fireballs at you, get in your vehicle and RUN. Once he stops, hop out and spray him with your SMG. Probably took longer than tigger's, but oh well. I killed him.



Oh, and so nobody else gets owned like I did, you can't drive over barrels.
But I like tigger's too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2009)

AND yet again, stay away from barrels while driving, especially in deep water. Cost me $19,000 for the "New Me" this time :shadedshu


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 30, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> would this game run fine on my laptop?? i know it run just fine on my desktop but i was wondering if it run good on my laptop heres spec:
> 
> AMD Turian X2 2.GHZ dual core
> ATI radeon HD3200
> ...



With the graphics down, I don't see why not.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 30, 2009)

finally started playing, single player is a bit disappointing so far. got to lvl 10 and its not all that diverse of a game. Multiplayer is a crapshoot, hard to find a server where people work toghether


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> finally started playing, single player is a bit disappointing so far. got to lvl 10 and its not all that diverse of a game. Multiplayer is a crapshoot, hard to find a server where people work toghether



Every server I play on we all worked together.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 31, 2009)

ive played in 3, and in 2 a high lvl came in and ruined things


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Made it to 19 today, MArineborn finally got to play, he was Brick, my friends Sniper Mord, and I'm MEdica Roland. We steam rolled most of it, really loving Rolland, done in the Healing tree, going to start working on my beasty turret, and got an amazing shotgun, dont think I can go back to anything else, the spread on them allows me to heal friends and damage enemy's with one shot.

Will be going for the grenade talent, aoe damage is the easiest way to heal, so I use the rocket and grenades a lot.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> finally started playing, single player is a bit disappointing so far. got to lvl 10 and its not all that diverse of a game.



Not Diverse. Fun none the less.  It has the whole Painkiller scenario with a refreshing since of humor.  I love this game because it has character and I was sick of all the shooters being nearly identical.  The exceptions to the rule are the games I buy and love.

Fallout 3:  Slowly depressing you over time with is unusually bleak and thick atmosphere.

Borderlands:  87 Bazillion gunz (with a z) used to kill everone and thing.  Nine Toes P.S. He also has 3 balls.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Made it to 19 today, MArineborn finally got to play, he was Brick, my friends Sniper Mord, and I'm MEdica Roland. We steam rolled most of it, really loving Rolland, done in the Healing tree, going to start working on my beasty turret, and got an amazing shotgun, dont think I can go back to anything else, the spread on them allows me to heal friends and damage enemy's with one shot.
> 
> Will be going for the grenade talent, aoe damage is the easiest way to heal, so I use the rocket and grenades a lot.



Glad he got someone to play with.  I wanted to play with him earlier, but my roommate was nagging me.  I guess I will have to hop on with you guys on one of my off days.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 31, 2009)

Played this last night and i dont mind it at all, works well on my machine, the graphics look weird in this game though. Cartoonish 

Hamachi works for this game as well, worked perfectly


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2009)

i havent read the rest of the thread.... so im sorry if this has been said or asked...
The graphics look pretty crappy from the screenies ive seen.... how is the gameplay and is it worth it?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2009)

I got to lvl 40,i had a really intensley tough fight in the cave collecting crystals,fast mob respawn and lots of tough mobs dont help.It was tough but really quite fun.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> i havent read the rest of the thread.... so im sorry if this has been said or asked...
> The graphics look pretty crappy from the screenies ive seen.... how is the gameplay and is it worth it?



This is game of the year material IMO. The graphics that can be seen online do not do the gameplay justice.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> This is game of the year material IMO. The graphics that can be seen online do not do the gameplay justice.



alright ill have a look in at it then.... i just heard a lot of people talking about it before it was launched and from what i could see it looked crap... (graphics and the non-realism of it all)...
But at the end of the day if its a fun game and has a good engine you can still get sucked in to it


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2009)

TBH, the only time it looks cartoony is when you slow down and look around. In the heat of it all, you get completely sucked into it. I actually really like it, and I'm glad they didn't go photorealistic.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Oct 31, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> TBH, the only time it looks cartoony is when you slow down and look around. In the heat of it all, you get completely sucked into it. I actually really like it, and I'm glad they didn't go photorealistic.



Yeah, usually I'm not a huge fan of the cartoony look, but this game definitely makes it work.

The textures/models of the guns are amazing, and the scenery looks great as well.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 31, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> TBH, the only time it looks cartoony is when you slow down and look around. In the heat of it all, you get completely sucked into it. I actually really like it, and I'm glad they didn't go photorealistic.



 QFT

I agree, at first I was like WTF, looked over the game for months...then a little while back it caught my attention. The Gameplay is well worth any dissapointment the graphics may have in store for some of you out there with uber rigs...hey it runs smooth, plays smooth, looks good, I like the concept style art design tbh, it actually works perfectly for this game...I think this game would've felt more like just another shooter with more realistic graphics. All the models were done well, animations executed great, gunplay and movement are some of the easiest to pick up and work with, no goddamn vats, you aim and shoot, and go for it. This game definitely has GOTY nominee written all over it imo.

Too bad there isn't a demo, I think that'd really help at this point to sell more people worried that if it doesn't look uber badass next-next-next gen it won't be uber badass at all.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 31, 2009)

hey guys I got all my screenshots I just dont know where it is can anyone tell me? the faster I get that the faster I can get it uploaded, I can basically 1 shot everything


----------



## mikey8684 (Oct 31, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Nine Toes P.S. He also has 3 balls.




I pissed myself when that popped up 

@ lvl 16 and stuck fighting Sledge ... nearly had him twice 

THIS GAME ROCKS


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2009)

sledge was easy for me, i'd just got my uber lightning pistol so it one-shotted his shield down  (then i used an incendiary SMG to his face a lot)


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 31, 2009)

Well i ported my router and hosted a public online game today lots people joined, 4 player is a lot fun if you get poeple that stick together. So many youngens who would rather shoot them self then play the game.  So i got the 4pack to give to friends, get them hooked then i have a good freind list.  

Not sure why everbody is concerned about the cartoon effect looks good to me, the detail is awesome. Reminds me of gears of war little.

Also did the mousesmothing=false tweak and fov 96 made the game so mutch better woot


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Oct 31, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> Also did the mousesmothing=false tweak and fov 96 made the game so mutch better woot



yeah, turning off mousesmoothing makes aiming (especially sniping) 10x easier, and fov is great.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2009)

aaaargh addiction


i keep quitting intending to do other things, but then i get the urge to go back and do one more mission...


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 31, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> yeah, turning off mousesmoothing makes aiming (especially sniping) 10x easier, and fov is great.



Yes sir my snipping skills improved alot Zoom Shoot 

I love it when that midget shoots the shotgun then gets pushed to his a** from the blast good stuff right there


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Oct 31, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> I love it when that midget shoots the shotgun then gets pushed to his a** from the blast good stuff right there



hahaha, yeah that cracks me up as well.

I think the safety first signs scattered everywhere and anywhere are pretty funny too.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2009)

i found a few interesting lines in the willowengine.ini file


bAllowMatureLanguage=FALSE (changed to TRUE)

TerrainMaterialMaxTextureCount=16
TerrainTessellationCheckDistance=4096.0

worth tweaking for quality?

bUseTextureStreaming=True
i recall this from other games, if you set it to false it'll load it all in one hit (making load times longer, but no textures loading in as you go)

bUseBackgroundLevelStreaming=True

as above


MinTextureDensity=0.0
IdealTextureDensity=13.0
MaxTextureDensity=55.0

quality tweaks, again?


bDisablePhysXHardwareSupport=True
pretty clear, that one

PhysXGpuHeapSize=32
PhysXMeshCacheSize=8

performance tweaks for hardware physX


[Engine.ISVHacks]
bInitializeShadersOnDemand=False
DisableATITextureFilterOptimizationChecks=True
UseMinimalNVIDIADriverShaderOptimization=True
PumpWindowMessagesWhenRenderThreadStalled=False

Hellloooo... ATI and Nvidia specific tweaks. interesting how on an ATI card, mines got the ATI tweaks off, and the NV tweaks on...

[Engine.GameEngine]
bSmoothFrameRate=TRUE
MinSmoothedFrameRate=22
MaxSmoothedFrameRate=62

sounds like some kind of FPS smoother, probably lowers details to improve FPS when lagging

[Engine.Client]
MinDesiredFrameRate=35.000000

see above, looks like its customisable (handy for lag haters)

[XAudio2.XAudio2Device]
MaxChannels=32

more channels for people with higher end sound cards, audio quality tweak?

[TextureStreaming]
PoolSize=140

if poolsize = MB of ram used, this may be a good tweak for users with lots of ram



FOVAngle=90.000000
obvious, this one.

I hear settings like 110 works well for widescreen users.

from a google "PC version of CoD4, the FOV is 65. That is based on the 4:3 view though, at 16:9 it widens to just under 81"

so Cod4 has a narrower view than borderlands default...

GodMode=True

odd, this was on by default.


AllowD3D10=False

obvious really. someone needs to do some testing 

MaxAnisotropy=16
MaxMultisamples=1

again, clear.

UseVsync=True


MinShadowResolution=1024
MaxShadowResolution=1024
ShadowFadeResolution=128

^ good way to get extra performance, turn those down

ResX=1920
ResY=1080


^ custom resolutions if needed


[FullScreenMovie]
StartupMovies=2K_logo
StartupMovies=Gearbox_logo
StartupMovies=NVidia
StartupMovies=Loading
SkippableMovies=2K_logo
SkippableMovies=Gearbox_logo
SkippableMovies=Attract
SkippableMovies=NVidia

messing with/deleting these will skip the startup movies


[AppCompat]
MeasuredCPUScore=134.237000
CompatLevelComposite=5
CompatLevelCPU=5
CompatLevelGPU=5

hey look, it has a built in benchmark thing!


shamelessly stolen from [H]



> To disable mouse smoothing:
> ----------------------------
> Within WillowInput.ini:
> Search for "bEnableMouseSmoothing" and you should come across the following line:
> ...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2009)

mikey8684 said:


> I pissed myself when that popped up
> 
> @ lvl 16 and stuck fighting Sledge ... nearly had him twice
> 
> THIS GAME ROCKS



The game maybe cartoony (artistic license officially given by fans and gamers October 29th), but is no push over either.  I love the challenge level.

Everything above is that character I love so much.

I too struggled with Sledge "P.S. You two are not friends."  I used a missile launcher to take his shield down in a single barrage (it shoots in 3 missile bursts) then used the Lighting Justice for headshots.  I had backup at the time from Mordecai.  Deal as much damage as you can during his initial slow walk over to the doorway.  Then just before he hits the ground with that hammer jump the shockwave and run left to a lower platform.  Then get around to where he started his walk, repeat.  Watch out for midgets.


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 31, 2009)

Mussles nice look what have you changed that makes huge difference to you 


Hey if any you all are playing online this weekend and see WestCoastUSA thats me, Join would love to play with tpu crew


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't wait for tweakguides to make a tweak guide for this game. Mussels you did a good job starting them off.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2009)

There was a post about some, but not all of those tweaks.  Thanks for the new ones.

As for GodMode=True.  It is probably used for Lilith when she is phasewalking.  I found not only can enemies not see me, but even if I am hit for being an idiot during the "walks" I take no damage.  I I think that listing is a global parameter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2009)

Level 31 and I already have three golden guns (sniper, shotgun, and repeater pistol).  I just reached 32 and I am still on my first play through...


Edit: Make that four golden guns but I got rid of it soon after I found it.  It wasn't better than the rifle I was already packing.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 31, 2009)

do you think this game will play on an i7 920 with 8600gt?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2009)

shevanel said:


> do you think this game will play on an i7 920 with 8600gt?



Just fine, you wont be maxing it out, but it should play good, 8600 is pretty much close to what both consoles use and the games out for those.



ArmoredCavalry said:


> yeah, turning off mousesmoothing makes aiming (especially sniping) 10x easier, and fov is great.



Can you show a fov screen before and after in same spot, I'm curious to see the difference, and what values are good for mouse smooth or fov, and what are bad.


----------



## rescawen (Oct 31, 2009)

Does someone in europe wanna buy 4 pack with me?


----------



## TricksterMatt (Oct 31, 2009)

just reached level 20 and killed sledge so easy, his shotgun he drops is so bad touhgh -_- bad accuracy, only good use for it is if an enemy is super close up to my face. Anyway found loads of good loot and loads of shop sold purple items :O, I got a good purple shield and found a really good purple acid combat assault rifle. Got $40,000 from all the loot i sold today


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2009)

purple loot is the preset stuff, the kind you get from quests - their stats VARY a little, but they're not random (go redo the early quests a few times, you'll get the same weapon over and over, with a bit more damage, or faster reload)

when the shops sell em, they're just being nice


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 31, 2009)

why are some of the gun names in colorful lettering?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> why are some of the gun names in colorful lettering?



they're made from skittles

(colors denote that its a rare item - EG, a low level requirement for its stats)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2009)

Editing the gravity setting is fun,theres lots of interesting looking stuff to play with in the ini files.

The item colors are similar to what is used in wow.

White-common
Green-better
Blue-even better
purple-very good
orange-uber


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone know whats up with the class artifacts? I've gotten a few and it seems they just are forever and you can keep equipping them, it just adds to your class?



TricksterMatt said:


> just reached level 20 and killed sledge so easy, his shotgun he drops is so bad touhgh -_- bad accuracy, only good use for it is if an enemy is super close up to my face. Anyway found loads of good loot and loads of shop sold purple items :O, I got a good purple shield and found a really good purple acid combat assault rifle. Got $40,000 from all the loot i sold today



Try him on multiplayer :/ The games get exponentially harder the more people you add. It easy on MP because you can't use misdirection and have 1 guy running from the boss and the others shooting it since there is only 1 of you.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 31, 2009)

I was wondering since this thread is becoming quite long if you guys want me to copy stuff/links to the first post?
If so let me know which and Il copy them there...

I am so excited I just got my first gold gun (Normally I NEVER play games enough to get cool stuff) This one has turned out to be quite fun.



shevanel said:


> do you think this game will play on an i7 920 with 8600gt?


As far as hardware I am using a backup comp (skt 939/X2 4200 with 1 gig of mem and a single 4770 and its still very nice/smooth to play at 1920 X 1200)


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 31, 2009)

i like sledges shotgun, it sends stuff flying, very fun game


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone know whats up with the class artifacts? I've gotten a few and it seems they just are forever and you can keep equipping them, it just adds to your class?



The Class Artifacts are permanent changes to your class's special ability.  As a Siren, I have found 3 now.  When I Phase back they do (in order of finding) Lvl 1 Shock, Lvl 1 Explosive, and Lvl 2 Corrosive Damage.  I can switch between which one you want to use with the icon to the left of your Class skill on the tree.  Example below:  Brick has Lvl 2 Explosive Damage on his Fists when in Berserker mode.


----------



## lemode (Oct 31, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The Class Artifacts are permanent changes to your class's special ability.  As a Siren, I have found 3 now.  When I Phase back they do (in order of finding) Lvl 1 Shock, Lvl 1 Explosive, and Lvl 2 Corrosive Damage.  I can switch between which one you want to use with the icon to the left of your Class skill on the tree.  Example below:  Brick has Lvl 2 Explosive Damage on his Fists when in Berserker mode.
> 
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/borderlands/images/b/b1/Brick_skill_tree.jpg




Mordecai’s artifacts are seemingly useless as bloodwing’s AI is pretty terrible. After finishing the game twice and clearly after hitting cap, I played around with a few of the bounty board quests I didn’t do and messed around with a bloodwing/sniper spec which was somewhat pointless as it just felt mad gimp even in PvE. When and if bloodwing hit he hit hard but at later stages of the game it didn’t matter. Too little too late.

Going through with lilith now (I’m able to play private games with my friend from the UK with minor lag) and I love her class mechanic already. Roland, Brick, and Lilith all have decent returns from their artifacts. Mordecai is the only one that suffers from a seemingly crappy pet. 

I don’t really want to go through the game again with Mordecai but I certainly would like to test that sniper/bloodwing spec vs the Rakk Hive.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 31, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I was wondering since this thread is becoming quite long if you guys want me to copy stuff/links to the first post?
> If so let me know which and Il copy them there...
> 
> I am so excited I just got my first gold gun (Normally I NEVER play games enough to get cool stuff) This one has turned out to be quite fun.



Ya know it'd be kind of cool to have some of the tweaks and other extra stuff that's been donated to be sourced @ the op, I'm all for it if you are up for doing the work! 

Glad you're enjoying the game, I am too, just talked a couple of friends into getting it (let em' make characters on my rig first), looking forward to some coop hopefully tonight or tomorrow night, can't wait!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2009)

lemode said:


> Mordecai’s artifacts are seemingly useless as bloodwing’s AI is pretty terrible. After finishing the game twice and clearly after hitting cap, I played around with a few of the bounty board quests I didn’t do and messed around with a bloodwing/sniper spec which was somewhat pointless as it just felt mad gimp even in PvE. When and if bloodwing hit he hit hard but at later stages of the game it didn’t matter. Too little too late.
> 
> Going through with lilith now (I’m able to play private games with my friend from the UK with minor lag) and I love her class mechanic already. Roland, Brick, and Lilith all have decent returns from their artifacts. Mordecai is the only one that suffers from a seemingly crappy pet.
> 
> I don’t really want to go through the game again with Mordecai but I certainly would like to test that sniper/bloodwing spec vs the Rakk Hive.



I am personal a Sniper by nature in most games, but Lilith interested me enough to start this game with her and stick with Pistols and SMG just go completely against my nature.

I have to agree that most of the Bloodwing stats on Mord seem useless except the final upgrade on that chain.  If I remember correctly that stat ups the number of attacks Bloodwing will do.  So I figured maxed out on that stat, that is 6 attacks, decrease cool downs and map the skill button to my mouse and it should be a nice like bonus attack system.  I do agree the A.I. seems to attack the weakest, least likely to kill you, thing in the area.


----------



## Binge (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone can use any weapon efficiently.  Some characters get better bonuses from weapon levels than others, but that's hardly a reason why Lilith couldn't use sniper rifles.  I play her mainly because of her survivability.  There's a number of trash pubbies and griefers out there that enjoy teammates dying/wasting money, and it gets people sauced to no end that I don't die. I am running around with over 2k shields and 70% of my health regened every 8 seconds for christ sake...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 31, 2009)

This game worth buying? im sure a lot of you will say yes. But i ask because, there's force unleashed sith edition next week. mw2 the week after, and assassins creed 2 the week after that for console. just wondering if its worth it with those games comin out soon? or should i just try and level my druid or get further in FF7 like i have been


----------



## Binge (Oct 31, 2009)

Worth it *especially* knowing those other games are coming out.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 31, 2009)

Binge said:


> Worth it *especially* knowing those other games are coming out.



even by yourself? gamespot review recommended with others.


----------



## Binge (Oct 31, 2009)

I have more fun single player than multi-player.  You need a good set of friends for it to be fun with multiple people.  Unless they're inherently good at FPS it also sucks to have a friend or two without voice com.  Without skill/good teamwork and without words it's almost like you're playing with bots.

When you join public matches expect things to take longer than if you were to solo... the list goes on, but I do enjoy the multiplayer with good friends and good voice com.  Think about it this way... if you remade Fallout 3 with a much better skill/shooting system, added different classes, and put in replay value you will love this game to no end.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 31, 2009)

Binge said:


> I have more fun single player than multi-player.  You need a good set of friends for it to be fun with multiple people.  Unless they're inherently good at FPS it also sucks to have a friend or two without voice com.  Without skill/good teamwork and without words it's almost like you're playing with bots.
> 
> When you join public matches expect things to take longer than if you were to solo... the list goes on, but I do enjoy the multiplayer with good friends and good voice com.  Think about it this way... if you remade Fallout 3 with a much better skill/shooting system, added different classes, and put in replay value you will love this game to no end.



hmm that is what fallout 3 needed for sure. yeah my mic input is kind of busted right now . thanks for the input.


----------



## lemode (Oct 31, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> even by yourself? gamespot review recommended with others.



i had more fun going through it myself haha. my friend frustrates me because he dicks around and kills mobs every time we run by them. i know exactly where to go and what to do and he wants to do his own thing. i already told him if he keeps it up i will just lvl lilith solo...which whipped him right into shape haha.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 31, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Ya know it'd be kind of cool to have some of the tweaks and other extra stuff that's been donated to be sourced @ the op, I'm all for it if you are up for doing the work!
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the game, I am too, just talked a couple of friends into getting it (let em' make characters on my rig first), looking forward to some coop hopefully tonight or tomorrow night, can't wait!


I got them posted in the first one. PM me if I skipped or messed up anything...


----------



## lemode (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh man I've been searching for a great revolver and corrosive and fire are my fave elemental weapon types. Electric would be fine and all but doesn't matter since I am spec'd for armor penetration. Anyway I am stoked found that awesome repeater yesterday and now this revolver with corrosive and a nice zoom!






Now all I need to find is an f'n orange sniper rifle with x4 fire or corrosive! then and only then will i be done with Mord!


----------



## Binge (Oct 31, 2009)

I like that pistol 

I've found explosive to be the best element in that nobody is resistant.  There's an orange sniper I have with lvl 5 explosive with 100% proc chance.  The damage is like 800 on the sniper, but the proc does AoE damage for 2000 no matter the enemy.


----------



## lemode (Oct 31, 2009)

Binge said:


> I like that pistol
> 
> I've found explosive to be the best element in that nobody is resistant.  There's an orange sniper I have with lvl 5 explosive with 100% proc chance.  The damage is like 800 on the sniper, but the proc does AoE damage for 2000 no matter the enemy.



show me a pic! i want to see it! i could by a purple sniper rifle with x3 explosive but i'd much rather find one in the wild.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2009)

x2! My current sniper has an x2 explosive ability, and I shot a dude in the balls, and him and the dude 3 feet away from him asploded and I DIED


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2009)

Binge said:


> Anyone can use any weapon efficiently.  Some characters get better bonuses from weapon levels than others, but that's hardly a reason why Lilith couldn't use sniper rifles.



I didn't say I don't use them at all or say not to use them.  I use Lilith because while her class mods will lean toward SMG usage, she herself has NO preference in guns.  Most of her skill tree that involves weapons increases the stats of all weapons.  This gives me a chance to play with everything without worry about not benefiting from a skill I got that only works for *insert gun here*.  I just personal, for now I am going to avoid heavy usage of the Sniper Rifles.  I do have one that does 208 damage, 175% crit, +38% fire rate, and 2.4 Zoom.  It fires more like a Assault Rifle, just more damage.



tigger said:


> White-common
> Green-better
> Blue-even better
> purple-very good
> orange-uber



There is also Dark Orange and Gold.  Gold are the Legendary Weapons.

Everyone should check on the Borderlands Wiki.  It has a nice collection of info.

http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Borderlands_Wiki

Dumb question:  How do I respec?  I am not going to do this either, but my roommates are.....well....stupid and I just know I am going to have to help them fix something they didn't mean to do.


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Dumb question:  How do I respec?  I am not going to do this either, but my roommates are.....well....stupid and I just know I am going to have to help them fix something they didn't mean to do.



At any New-U station it should be at the bottom...in the upper righ there are 2 tabs 1 rabbit one that looks like a drivers licence, you want to be on the drivers license.






found 2 sniper rifles in the same area. the one not shown is higher lvl and has close to the same stats...the one shown has a better scope. just noticed i farmed as much money as i could today and didn't even notice i hit 9,999,999!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2009)

No one with FOV original and new FOV change screens 



TheLaughingMan said:


> Dumb question:  How do I respec?  I am not going to do this either, but my roommates are.....well....stupid and I just know I am going to have to help them fix something they didn't mean to do.



Go to the "New You" stations, look on the bottom under the color options, you will see the button to respec.


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No one with FOV original and new FOV change screens
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the "New You" stations, look on the bottom under the color options, you will see the button to respec.



ha i already posted that above you =)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2009)

Um, on a second playthrough, does the plot change at all?  So far, everything has been the same except guns/enemies.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't think so.

I liked how in Diablo II, there were extra enemies and more unique enemies, but there were no more quests or anything.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2009)

That sucks a big one.


GGN Volcano is definitely the best sniper rifle in the game.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 1, 2009)

Best in the game? With all those guns? It's the best I've seen, but I don't know!


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Um, on a second playthrough, does the plot change at all?  So far, everything has been the same except guns/enemies.



other than baddies names changing and being a touch tougher and weapons getting better...no...it's the same game 2 times.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2009)

lemode said:


> other than baddies names changing and being a touch tougher and weapons getting better...no...it's the same game 2 times.


Lame.  That just about puts Borderlands in the "Just another FPS" category.  The RPG elements are severely limited as is replay value.  Granted, it has more replay value than a lot of other FPS games but nothing that keeps you coming back for more like Mass Effect (with paragon/renegade).


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Lame.  That just about puts Borderlands in the "Just another FPS" category.



i hate to say it but it's true. It was a good single player FPS like Bioshock. The lack of balance between brick, mord, lilith, roland makes PvP in this game really bad and there's no way structured PvP would work. that takes away a lot from this game. it does have replayability if you want to see how classes develop through progression.

i dunno the average person will get to 50 and not play it again till the DLC comes out.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 1, 2009)

lemode said:


> i dunno the average person will get to 50 and not play it again till the DLC comes out.



yeah I agree 10 lvls away from 50 slowing down a bit playing every other day


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2009)

the replay value comes back, when you play coop with friends


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the replay value comes back, when you play coop with friends



definatley I love the story and the ending etc. I just havent played the second playthough yet waiting for friends to catch up


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree, it would be a great game for coop but, coop isn't for me. 


About the ending...


Spoiler



WTF!?! So you get to the vault just to open it and kill a big ass alien just to close it again?  Your job was to work for Hyperion to stop the Atlas corporation from opening it, is that all?  Tannis worked for the Dahl Corporation so how did Atlas and Hyperion know about her?  And what was that Assassin Claptrap thing about? Eh?


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the replay value comes back, when you play coop with friends



actually in the case of my friend...it's not...haha. even with voice communication he still wants to do his own thing! i had to threaten him with lies telling him i'd just level lilith without him on my own if he didn't get organized and follow my lead 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!?! So you get to the vault just to open it and kill a big ass alien just to close it again?  Your job was to work for Hyperion to stop the Atlas corporation from opening it, is that all?  Tannis worked for the Dahl Corporation so how did Atlas and Hyperion know about her?  And what was that Assassin Claptrap thing about? Eh?





Spoiler



I was hoping i had to kill claptrap on the second time through...but no...looks like a segway into a sequel or the dlc.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2009)

lemode said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping i had to kill claptrap on the second time through...but no...looks like a segway into a sequel or the dlc.


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

almost forgot...went to the arid badlands for the first time since beating the game my second time through and this is the first thing i saw...it made me lol.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2009)

rofl!

love the names


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> rofl!
> 
> love the names



I love this games underlying redneck tone. I was eagerly awaiting an NPC to tell me I had a pretty mouth but I did not get to hear it


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 1, 2009)

lemode said:


> i dunno the average person will get to 50 and not play it again till *the DLC* comes out.



Is there a DLC/expansion confirmed?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Is there a DLC/expansion confirmed?



I remember reading something about DLC confirmed before the game was released.

Here we go..found the link : http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/borderlands/news.html?sid=6233478&mode=news


----------



## Binge (Nov 1, 2009)

This is going to have wicked value for the makers to create extended content.  I'm happy playing through the game a couple times and really solidifying my build.  I'll have some screens of new weapons soon.


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Is there a DLC/expansion confirmed?



The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned

The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned is the first installment of downloadable content for Borderlands. The content will include new quests, items, and enemies, and will be made available sometime before the end of 2009. The storyline takes place in an area known as Jakobs Cove. Dr. Ned had been in charge of keeping the workers of Jakobs Cove alive, but ended up transforming them into abominations. The player will assist Dr. Ned in trying to cure the victims of his work.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok.  I have a puzzle for you.  If you go to Fyrestone and climb on top of the weapon shop, you will see a white arrow pointed the back.  There you will find a green Claptrap.  He will wave and ask you to come over to him, but that is simply not possible.  He is standing on a walkway that seems to have a entrance, but I can't fine it.  Anyone got a clue?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2009)

lemode said:


> ha i already posted that above you =)



All good, I was busy oogling your inventory and didn't see.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 1, 2009)

MSI sent my mobo back. I look forward to picking this game up. If anyone wants to get in on a 4 pack PM me.

I'll be ready by the weekend.


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> All good, I was busy oogling your inventory and didn't see.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just tried out the FOV changes, 110 is just too extremely, it feels like the world is bent around oyu, 90 seemed good. I'm tempted to try 3rd person though.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 1, 2009)

is this game really worth playin?or L4D2 is better?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2009)

Arciks said:


> is this game really worth playin?or L4D2 is better?



it is unique and rather enjoyable.


----------



## Muhad (Nov 1, 2009)

BS2 should be a lot of fun. The first SP was really sweet.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 1, 2009)

I found the green claptrap too,even with modded gravity there is seemingly no way to get to him.I also found a way to start with 50 bag slots and 4 gun slots open.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Arciks said:


> is this game really worth playin?or L4D2 is better?



You can still get the 4 pack on this, its a bit more money now, but you could get a L4D2 4 pack and this 4 pack and it would only be about $20 more than buying either of these games at retail price. I highly suggest playing this game.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 1, 2009)

Arciks said:


> is this game really worth playin?or L4D2 is better?



They are completely different games. Do you want a game where you go online with your friends and shoot seemingly endless zombies, or do you want an RPG with guns (lots of guns) that has a Diablo II loot style and character building?


----------



## wolf (Nov 1, 2009)

corrupted character 

got a BSOD while playing


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 1, 2009)

Awwww shit! Sorry man! Probably during a save


----------



## wolf (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a kick in the nuts I'll tell you that, I've copied a mates soldier at the same level and respecced but I was really enjoying Mordecai


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2009)

About saves, they should allow you to at least load a preivous save and keep multiple save slots.  I hate using Task Manager to load a preivous save. 

They also need to make it so you can skip past all those freakin logos at the beginning.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> About saves, they should allow you to at least load a preivous save and keep multiple save slots.  I hate using Task Manager to load a preivous save.
> 
> They also need to make it so you can skip past all those freakin logos at the beginning.



You can skip those by editing one of the .ini files. Its been covered in here.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2009)

They should be skipable via key stroke like most games, not editing a configuation file.


----------



## Binge (Nov 1, 2009)

you can just delete the movie files... I agree with ya Ford, but I dealt with the issue, and now there are no qualms.


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

Ideally if this game were a MMO I would be totally obsessed and have all 4 chars to 50. Since PvP is a bust, I am only going to level Lilith with my UK based friend. It will give me a nice break between play sessions as I don’t want to get burnt out and want to enjoy the game with him with a new and (in my opinion) better character. I really like playing Lilith and am excited to play through to 50 again.

This game was totally worth the $44.00 and has more replay value than almost every console(ish)/single player game I’ve played since 2007. Bioshock was the last single player game I went through twice.

My hats off to gearbox on this one.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 1, 2009)

im waiting for the DLC so i can play some moar of this cool game  next in list is dragon age origins and then modern warfare 2


----------



## wolf (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a bit burned by Borderlands right now with my corrupted level 28 Mordecai and compared to what Im hearing, finding sweet f/a good weapons, I can't lay my hands on a sniper that does over 260 damage period.

I hear of double-to-quad barreled goodness and see 500+ damage on some... *sigh* I need a few days rest at least, then I'll start fresh.


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

wolf said:


> I'm a bit burned by Borderlands right now with my corrupted level 28 Mordecai and compared to what Im hearing, finding sweet f/a good weapons, I can't lay my hands on a sniper that does over 260 damage period.



thats odd... this is how i was speced @ 28 and criticals did absurd dmg. now this was even before i finished the game the first time through and granted i discard any gun without elemental procs. + i know i for a fact that I started finding better weapons (and no, not boss dropped garbage) after 25. right after 



Spoiler



Sledge


 when the weapons started getting better.


----------



## Binge (Nov 1, 2009)

Agreed, after that point it started to get interesting.


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

Second time this game has made me LOL...

There is nothing epic about this gun...







it is almost like a shotgun you have to be in melee range for it to hit. I have this purple SMG that fires 2 bullets out of 2 chambers and is way more accurate.


----------



## Binge (Nov 1, 2009)

lemode said:


> Second time this game has made me LOL...
> 
> There is nothing epic about this gun...
> 
> ...



lol I'll have some screens up in a second to make u cry


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2009)

lemode said:


> There is nothing epic about this gun...



It has an Epic Price Tag.


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It has an Epic Price Tag.



lol if i didn't already have 9,999,999 (max cash that can be viewable) i would care bout selling it!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2009)

lemode said:


> lol if i didn't already have 9,999,999 (max cash that can be viewable) i would care bout selling it!



Cool, when I get on later.  I will PM you and we can link up and I will take any random guns you don't want off your hands


----------



## lemode (Nov 2, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Cool, when I get on later.  I will PM you and we can link up and I will take any random guns you don't want off your hands



haha what level are you? i would farm for you i don't care. shame this can only co op up to 4 anyone who wasn't 50 already i would help get some uber lootz!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 2, 2009)

lemode said:


> haha what level are you? i would farm for you i don't care. shame this can only co op up to 4 anyone who wasn't 50 already i would help get some uber lootz!



I hit 27 earlier today.  Will be 32 by the end of the night when i get home.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 2, 2009)

13 right now ;/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm 42 now just found a thing for my hunter that increses the sniper rifles critical damage by 85%.


----------



## lemode (Nov 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> I'm 42 now just found a thing for my hunter that increses the sniper rifles critical damage by 85%.



i sold mine...i have a blue +15 team hp regen better than more dmg in the long run.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

I finally found a decent class mod. It gives me 2 more people for my Bloodwing to attack


----------



## bigtye (Nov 2, 2009)

Any Australian players here looking for some coop?
I'm only level 10 so far, but keen to have a rumble alongside some others online?

Also is gamespy really the only way to create an online profile?

Tye


----------



## Binge (Nov 2, 2009)

Damage is x12, check out the clip size 




Damage is x11, fires 3 rounds... is actually electric and can do electric DoTs





















Because of my skills I use the SMGs, the first one is the main damage.  It hits for about 400 a bullet with all of my SMG boosting mods on and fires hella straight.  The 2nd SMG is just for ammo regen.  It's a good combo if you ask me


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 2, 2009)

Between Aion, Boarderlands, and Uncharted 2, I can't decide what game to play, hahha


----------



## Kursah (Nov 2, 2009)

I got bored with Aion after a couple weeks, damn good mmo, just not my kinda game anymore. Uncharted 2 looks badass though, but really I gotta say Borderlands has consumed more time than I even thought it would...just too much damn fun! It's what I wanted a year ago after Fallout 3 and Far Cry 2 dissapointed me in their respective ways. I still played both games, and I still play FC2 here and there...but man Borderlands shows me that there are still some games out there meant to be just flat out fun. Not many games have shown me this since Timesplitters, most notably Future Perfect. Granted everyone has different tastes, this game has treated me extremely well thus far.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2009)

borderlands feels like fallout3 and diablo II had a baby. and gave it guns.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

And a sense of humor


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone notice that you can't highlight the sniper rifle under Weapon Proficiencies?


----------



## lemode (Nov 2, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Between Aion, Boarderlands, and Uncharted 2, I can't decide what game to play, hahha



aion is too much of a time sink with crappy char development and sub par PvP. I am happy I didn't invest any time beyond beta cuz the 5 people i wanted to play with are either done already before hitting 50 and or decided they couldn't spend time playing or decided not to buy it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Today a friend came over to play the game, and I been having an issue for a while, where it seems anytime I pick up a shield, it auto equips the damn thing. So I have to go and switch back to the right shield each time I pick one up. But he was playing and it started doing that for weapons with him. We narrowed it down, it would only happen if he had out his 2nd weapon, it would replace it, if he had out his 1st weapon it wouldnt replace anything. Looked through the options, didnt see anything about auto equip, any ideas here?



bigtye said:


> Any Australian players here looking for some coop?
> I'm only level 10 so far, but keen to have a rumble alongside some others online?
> 
> Also is gamespy really the only way to create an online profile?
> ...



I was playing with my friend who lives in S. Korea right now and he was even hosting the matches. Lag wasn't noticeable really, sometimes I would have to lead him a bit to heal him, but it wasnt bad at all. If you got a decent upload you should be fine playing with people in the US or UK.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyone notice that you can't highlight the sniper rifle under Weapon Proficiencies?



you cant with a mouse, but you can get it by highlighting one above/below and using the keyboard arrows


1Kurgan1: you're holding E.

Holding (as opposed to tapping) equips whatever you're picking up


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyone notice that you can't highlight the sniper rifle under Weapon Proficiencies?



You can.  You have to " left click" on it.  The hover over seems to be broken.  I don't know if it is broke in console as well.


P.S.  I am going to repeat a point made earlier.  Fire any non-white named weapons before selling them.  I just got an SMG that seemed to be normal, high fire bonus and a reload bonus.  I test it out and it shoots in spirals and bounces off stuff.  Very weird, but cool weapon.  Great for the ant creatures cause I can spiral it around their front armor and get criticals without dazing them.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2009)

I just hit 25 on my Soldier and I have been rolling with the same weapons so far. I have a shotgun that is 40 x12 and can fire 3 rounds by the pull of a trigger. I can't really seem to find any other shotguns that have the power thing thing does, I have tossed aside a few "epic" shotguns now as I just felt their slight damage advantage didnt make up for the 3 rounds that went off so fast. 

I'm starting to think there isnt other shotguns in the game like this, those of you that have higher levels let me know, starting to get discouraged, will be getting grenadier soon though, so it might not matter much.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

Post a screenshot Kurgan!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 2, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I just hit 25 on my Soldier and I have been rolling with the same weapons so far. I have a shotgun that is 40 x12 and can fire 3 rounds by the pull of a trigger. I can't really seem to find any other shotguns that have the power thing thing does, I have tossed aside a few "epic" shotguns now as I just felt their slight damage advantage didnt make up for the 3 rounds that went off so fast.
> 
> I'm starting to think there isnt other shotguns in the game like this, those of you that have higher levels let me know, starting to get discouraged, will be getting grenadier soon though, so it might not matter much.


Good shotguns rarely spawn.  I think I purchased all my good shotguns from stores.  I just bought a new shotgun and it really isn't getting any use.  Very, very few of them not store bought have much elemental effect (usually only x1) where with SMGs, you'll run across an x3 every few hours.


----------



## lemode (Nov 2, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I just hit 25 on my Soldier and I have been rolling with the same weapons so far. I have a shotgun that is 40 x12 and can fire 3 rounds by the pull of a trigger. I can't really seem to find any other shotguns that have the power thing thing does, I have tossed aside a few "epic" shotguns now as I just felt their slight damage advantage didnt make up for the 3 rounds that went off so fast.
> 
> I'm starting to think there isnt other shotguns in the game like this, those of you that have higher levels let me know, starting to get discouraged, will be getting grenadier soon though, so it might not matter much.



Sniper rifles, Repeaters, Revolvers, and now that I am playing Lilith SMGs are all I really bother to use. Machine guns with 3 bursts are all I ever seem to pick up so I always discard them. Shotguns are hard for me to get now because I am playing with someone who has an apeshit, I don’t care where I am or what’s around me, with all the artifact effects going on not paying attention to anything, all over the place kind of guy. In retrospect brick suits his playstyle to no end. And I went off on a tangent, it’s hard for me to get shotguns because shotguns are good for him to use as he’s typically ALWAYS in melee range. I might get my proficiency up in the second play though on Lilith

Someone help me out here though…phase strike to 5 doesn’t seem to do close to +800% melee dmg while in phasewalk @ lvl 26. Any non bully or superbad baddie usually only gets a small portion of their hp removed. Any Lilith speced in assassin who can tell me that phase strike gets better later on? So far the main reason I rolled lilith was to do the kind of dmg I do with sniper rifles, with my fists. So far she’s not much of an assassin.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 2, 2009)

lemode said:


> Sniper rifles, Repeaters, Revolvers, and now that I am playing Lilith SMGs are all I really bother to use. Machine guns with 3 bursts are all I ever seem to pick up so I always discard them. Shotguns are hard for me to get now because I am playing with someone who has an apeshit, I don’t care where I am or what’s around me, with all the artifact effects going on not paying attention to anything, all over the place kind of guy. In retrospect brick suits his playstyle to no end. And I went off on a tangent, it’s hard for me to get shotguns because shotguns are good for him to use as he’s typically ALWAYS in melee range. I might get my proficiency up in the second play though on Lilith
> 
> Someone help me out here though…phase strike to 5 doesn’t seem to do close to +800% melee dmg while in phasewalk @ lvl 26. Any non bully or superbad baddie usually only gets a small portion of their hp removed. Any Lilith speced in assassin who can tell me that phase strike gets better later on? So far the main reason I rolled lilith was to do the kind of dmg I do with sniper rifles, with my fists. So far she’s not much of an assassin.



I really didn't like the smg's until I found this item of the day that is this low fire rate (5.9 I think), 60 damage, very high accuracy (like 93%) ignite elemental damage.

I also happen to have 40%+ ignite damage class mod.... 

So now with the low fire rate combined with a huge amount of ammo (since it is an smg) and high damage (especially from ignite), it almost makes it too easy....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Post a screenshot Kurgan!



Here's my beautiful shotty (has x12 on it), and a wicked rocket launcher I picked up, even with ammo regen maxed on my turret, this just pisses through it.










I have also been taking pictures of all the intro screens for every character in the game at 1920x1200, so if you guys want I can post them all up if you want them, they make awesome desktops, heres mine atm. If you trim the black bars should end up being 1920x1080 perfectly also, or just set it to scale and they shouldn't even show up on the monitor.







FordGT90Concept said:


> Good shotguns rarely spawn.  I think I purchased all my good shotguns from stores.  I just bought a new shotgun and it really isn't getting any use.  Very, very few of them not store bought have much elemental effect (usually only x1) where with SMGs, you'll run across an x3 every few hours.



That sucks, I was really hating shotguns, then I got this and was blown away. I love it because I play with a group of friends and it allows me to heal them and damage enemys all in one shot, except I get 3 shots off before having to wait. Other shotguns just produce that kind of healing/damage in a short time. Hopefully I can find another like it, if not might have to ditch shotguns till I can. I also use Assault rifles and I am noticing there is a lot more special SMG's, and not many assault, so might have to do that also :/


----------



## MKmods (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL, I got to Lvl 15 last night . I cant believe it, this is the first game since Starcraft to keep me interested. 
Normally I get bored after the first 10 min, even playing CSS or COD4 my limit is 20 min. But I am actually looking forward to finding time to get further along in this one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 2, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That sucks, I was really hating shotguns, then I got this and was blown away. I love it because I play with a group of friends and it allows me to heal them and damage enemys all in one shot, except I get 3 shots off before having to wait. Other shotguns just produce that kind of healing/damage in a short time. Hopefully I can find another like it, if not might have to ditch shotguns till I can. I also use Assault rifles and I am noticing there is a lot more special SMG's, and not many assault, so might have to do that also :/


The accuracy on the shotgun you're using is rather low.  I was using one with I think 46 x 11 w/ x3 explosive damage and it had 60% accuracy.  It not only dealt a lot of damage but it could also "reach out and touch somebody."  Unfortunately, it was level 22 and I'm at level 43...


You're right about assault rifles.  There's always something bad about them be it less than average damage, tiny clip size, or no elemental damage.  Assault rifiles are in the same boat as shotguns.  I've also been having trouble finding a good pistol and a good rocket launcher.

All the great sniper rifles come from puchasing crates (usually at a huge discount).  Good revolvers are also easy to come by.

I've only ran into 4 Eridian weapons so far--three were dropped by enemies (I think all boss characters) and one was purchased from a crate.  Separate, they aren't very useful because of their recharge limits but together (switching when one needs a recharge) they are quite effective.  I got my proficency up to 7, so far, with them (sniper is at 19).


----------



## Binge (Nov 2, 2009)

I has no idea what you mean about assault rifles with low clip size and no elements.  My 50 soldier has an assault rifle with 330 damage, 98.1% accuracy, clip size of 80, rate of fire 14, 60% recoil redux, 2xZoom, and Very High level 4 explosive rounds.

The weapons in this game are entirely random.  ENTIRELY


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 2, 2009)

Where did you find it?  I have yet to see a single x3 or x4 elemental rifle playing as Moridori.  Maybe that's just it--your class defines the best you can find.  I find lots of pistols, SMGs, and snipers but next to no good rockets, shotguns, and rifles.


----------



## Binge (Nov 2, 2009)

It's completely random.  I found it with my Siren, but I had a friend hold it then give it to my Soldier.  I find all the good smgs on my Hunter and give them to my Siren.  The awesome thing about Hunter is the Scavenger class augmentation which gives you more random drops per kill/per trash pile.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2009)

i too have noticed (as lilith) that machine guns tend to suck (3 round burst + 12 round mag = 4 shots per reload )

and shotguns tend to do no damage unless you press the gun up against the enemy


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, I will post some screenshots when I get home.  I just hit level 31 and started getting Rare weapons.  I tend to find good and random all kinds of stuff and I think it is at least partial based on your weapon proficiency.  I noticed when everything was about even, I got a little bit of everything from chests, dead people, etc.  Now I have a heavy lean towards SMG's, and Pistols which seems to make nearly every other gun I find a pistol or SMG.


----------



## driver66 (Nov 2, 2009)

High level WOW ........... with Guns?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

It's not at all like WoW.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The accuracy on the shotgun you're using is rather low.  I was using one with I think 46 x 11 w/ x3 explosive damage and it had 60% accuracy.  It not only dealt a lot of damage but it could also "reach out and touch somebody."  Unfortunately, it was level 22 and I'm at level 43...
> 
> 
> You're right about assault rifles.  There's always something bad about them be it less than average damage, tiny clip size, or no elemental damage.  Assault rifiles are in the same boat as shotguns.  I've also been having trouble finding a good pistol and a good rocket launcher.
> ...



Yeah it isn't the most accurate, but I usually just Rambo it, run up, toss down the turret, pop the enemy in the face, crouch behind the shield, then pop them again. Or I'm following in Marineborn and another friend, they run up, I don't really care who I hit, with 2 friendlys to heal and 2 - 4 mobs I will most likely hit all of them, enemy's for damage and friendlys for hp, so the accuracy don't both me much. But yeah, it does reach out and touch poor targets, I had numerous crits for over 1k when I was only level 19 with that thing and some of them were even on Skags :O I also need a real hard hitting weapon to heal, so if I have to heal 1 target I can run directly behind Marine and just keep firing into his back, a weak weapon and he will just fall over, heck he still does sometimes :/

Hopefully I will have some luck with shotguns and Assault rifles, if ot Grenadier will be soon and healing with splash damage is much easier, so I will just use grenades/rockets till I find a better shotgun/assault rifle.



DanishDevil said:


> It's not at all like WoW.



I don't think he meant it was like WoW, I think he was shocked someone was such a high level. But that still dont make sense with the last part he said. And if he meant it was like WoW still dont make sense as its level cap is 50 and WoW's is 80.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 2, 2009)

*Borderland: Missing Textures & ATI Video Card, AMD Video Card*

If you are missing textures on certain objects or buildings in Borderland simply change Borderland.exe to UT3.exe and the problem should go away.


----------



## lemode (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got to the Rakk Hive on Lilith with my Brick friend...and got this randomly in a chest.







Pretty nice. I'll be 31 soon enough


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2009)

It's a helluva thing for sure  I just started fighting Rakks myself, I'm 25 though, so must be a ways out from the Hive, sounds like a tough place.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn looks sweet


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> It's not at all like WoW.



there are a few WoW joke references.

for example, i just had to go into a cave and mine some crystals... smelled like WoW grinding to me


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 3, 2009)

I did those config changes to get rid of the startup videos and enable vsync, but the next time I ran it it put all my settings back on default (resolution, graphics settings, key bindings) and the startup videos and shearing were still there >.>


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> there are a few WoW joke references.
> 
> for example, i just had to go into a cave and mine some crystals... smelled like WoW grinding to me



Eh, thats mmo grinding in general.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Eh, thats mmo grinding in general.



true... but it takes the piss out of them.

'how do i mine crystals?'

*tosses a grenade in*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 3, 2009)

lemode said:


> Just got to the Rakk Hive on Lilith with my Brick friend...and got this randomly in a chest.
> 
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/prettynice.jpg
> 
> Pretty nice. I'll be 31 soon enough



It's a helluva thing..., Jakobs Unforgiven: Ability = Knocks back target several feet.(quote from the movie Unforgiven)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> true... but it takes the piss out of them.
> 
> 'how do i mine crystals?'
> 
> *tosses a grenade in*



Ah yeah I just did that quest, nice extra 4 slots to the inventory from that claptrap down there.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 3, 2009)

im bored with this already, i was expecting a more free roaming game which is what they promised before they redid everything. The world seems way too dead, more roaming npc's and friendly ones in towns woulda been nice.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 3, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> im bored with this already, i was expecting a more free roaming game which is what they promised before they redid everything. The world seems way too dead, more roaming npc's and friendly ones in towns woulda been nice.



I have to agree.  I hope this is just a base for future plans.  I hope some of the future released expansion add more roaming and agressive NPC's in the open areas as, more people in towns to talk to, and more populated towns.  I mean why are their like 10 homes in Fyrestone if only 1 dude lives their?  Did the Doc kill them all and dice them up for parts to sell?  Cause that is what i believe.  It also explains why he used you moving as an excuse to leave.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 3, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> im bored with this already, i was expecting a more free roaming game which is what they promised before they redid everything. The world seems way too dead, more roaming npc's and friendly ones in towns woulda been nice.



Yeah keeps wanting to remind me of Fallout 3 but it just isn't and after playing Fallout 3 thats all I can think about.

This games just makes me want to go back to it lol. Its ok, but I can't find myself wanting to do or even enjoy the missions they send me on. 

Then I go play online a bit to level up and never really have to do anything other then run around and hide.

At first I was like YAY Fallout 3 ONLINE!, but no not really.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2009)

You guys got to really play it in MP, just a ton of fun, can't wait for the DLC.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 3, 2009)

I love this game, it does gameplay right where for me FO3 failed. Improved Shooting mechanics vs. VATS = no contest, for this guy at least. I really enjoy the atmosphere, action, coop, really borderlands is the game I wanted well over a year ago, and FO3 didn't do it for me, and FC2 got me by for a little while. This game can't please everyone, no game will, but if you haven't played FO3 or Borderlands, you're severely missing out on some of the best games of the late first decade in the new millenia imo.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 3, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah keeps wanting to remind me of Fallout 3 but it just isn't and after playing Fallout 3 thats all I can think about.
> 
> This games just makes me want to go back to it lol. Its ok, but I can't find myself wanting to do or even enjoy the missions they send me on.
> 
> ...



I have to agree here as well.  I love Borderlands for its simple, redneck humor and guns with "flair".  I love the fact I have a gun that shoots bullets in spirals, but Fallout was much better and pulling you in.

First all the mission briefings should be done via voice acting work.  All of them, even the ones posted on the bulletin boards.  It helps to get you emotional involved if you think of everything as doing something for a individual instead of your own sick need to kill people and take all their cool guns.  

The back story in the game is actually rather deep and well written, but you will never know that playing the game.  Plus I think the missions need more variety.  Almost every mission is borderlands is go here, make everyone dead, take stuff, come back here.  I like missions in games that permanently alter the game world.  Like the tower of electricity from me turning the teleportation system back on in Borderlands, or giving Tenpenny Tower to the Ghouls.

Plus there was some stuff cut out at the last minute I think should be added back. For example, there was also a second vehicle called the Salt Racer which was a drag race style vehicle, but it was removed because it "wasn't practical because it only goes really fast..."  Did you just say practical in a game with guns that shoot in spirals and X-shaped patterns?  And while the Doc's Zombie Island thing sounds like more, I honest don't care.  I hate it when games add zombie mods.  It is just cliche, boring, and not scary.

Here is a mod idea if you are reading Gearbox.  Its called "Hell Hath No Fury".  Turns out all opening the vault doesn't give you....whatever the hell that crazy chick is looking to find, it releases dozens of new creature types onto Pandora (let your imagination go crazy).  You being the "hero of the land" were tasked with helping to protect the people by getting this mess under control.  You do so, for a lot of money, by building a small army that rivaled even the Raider band.  You as a sudo mix between the Lance group and the Raiders gets stabbed in the back by your second in command, a Siren named Xena because she is...well a bitch.  Now, we the players have to find a way to either regain control of the band or disband them....with bullets.

Players can have fun doing missions for the people to regain their trust (rebuilding communications network, cleaning out creature infestations you missed, dancing like a Hawaiian hula girl to entertain ex-Lance troops so they help you do something else, etc.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Zombie games arent meant to be scary, its just fun to kill zombies. Thats how I have looked at them for a long time, just like most zombie movies are actually comical.


----------



## Binge (Nov 3, 2009)

alright so I beat the game on Siren... I run into the center of enemies, they attack me and hurt themselves, and the more of them that die the faster my shields regen... She's just too good.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 3, 2009)

I just noticed the group minus Brick looks a awful lot like drawn concept art from The Agency.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2009)

i just got a pistol with the comment "sometimes i forget to reload"

... its unlimited ammo. doesnt use any, never needs a reload, nothing.

(how is everyone taking screenies?)


from that handy  link a few pages back, i have...

http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/The_Dove

http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/KKA100_Combustion_Hellfire

http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Pestilent_Defiler


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> (how is everyone taking screenies?)


Right click on the gun in the inventory and select "Save Screenshot."




Mussels said:


> http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Pestilent_Defiler


I have that as a level 43 gun.  I also have the Raw Equilizer which refills ammo for the revolver.  They make a lovely pair. XD



Spoiler



The Raw Equilizer is also a great gun for killing the mighty "blob." XD


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2009)

(x3 shots)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2009)

Is the 1101 Eirdian Lightning a sniper rifle?  I have two Eirdian rifles but they have a fast fire rate not consistent with snipers.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is the 1101 Eirdian Lightning a sniper rifle?  I have two Eirdian rifles but they have a fast fire rate not consistent with snipers.



that ones a sniper rifle with a fast fire rate, but a slow recharge when the ammo runs out.

now that i have it at level 4 skill for alien weapons, i get 4 shots out of it, and not 3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2009)

3/4 shots before recharging certainly sounds like a sniper.  I think all Eirdian weapons are scoped (except "shotguns") so you can't tell if it is or isn't by the scope alone.  I should get pictures of the dozen+ guns I'm packin. XD

Edit:

















Eridian guns are on multiples of 9. 

Yes, I know I am a pack rat.


----------



## rampage (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, my name is Rampage and i am addicted to Borderlands.....




im lev 29 played it for aprox 16 hrs and thats with only loading the game twice  main weapon is a revolver wich dost 240 dammage with 4X acid (or what ever the hell it is) a class upgrade wich increased revolver dammage, rate of fire, incresed clip size, critical hits and ammo regen, so over all i can do anywhere up to 400 dammage a shot..

cant post pics, just started work..


also i have found a bug in the game..  with repeated continuios gameplay my right hand and half my arm goes numb and has been like this for over 16 hrs now  looks like i need a break from the game


----------



## Zehnsucht (Nov 3, 2009)

Just so you guys know, the weapons can have more modifiers than shown in the window.




 How to fix:
last part of http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showpost.php?p=1590391&postcount=1

Man, I know all there is about this game, and I've had it sitting beside me for almost a week now. Still haven't had time to even install it   grrrr.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2009)

i just did that mod, thanks for posting that


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I had an alien sniper rifle, but I was really bummed when I realized if I shoot a fiend with it, it doesnt heal them...


----------



## lemode (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay…PvP with non hackers and or cheaters is actually good in Borderlands. I wondered why I lost every time in a arena duel vs a no clipping Mordecai just seemed it was unbalanced as Roland. Figures people need an I win button or crutch. 

Anyway, I dueled my buddy from the UK 10 times last night and only lost twice at an awesome arena in Salt Flats and I forget the name as I am at work. Lilith is really good at kiting and melee if you know how to work her vs someone as skilled as you are. Striking is invaluable vs Brick because Berserk is just absurd in PvP haha. I was able to circle strafe him and just daze him to slow him down and he couldn’t do anything. I messed up and he got me with berserk twice. But overall, the PvP can be fun…I just wouldn’t do any online tourneys unless I knew who was playing and if they were cheating. I have a feeling that he will beat my Mordecai when we get Lilith and Brick to 50 and get some good weapons.

I have a crazy fast reloading purple SMG I used…68 reload speed or something nuts with only a x1 fire proc. The rate of fire is ok @ 8.6 but with striking to 5, daze will happen regardless so I can whittle HP down like crazy.

I do love this game.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, last time I will do this.  My humble collection of goodies right now.  I obviously have a lot more guns, but these were the ones that seemed the most unique considering all the posts before me.  The SMG in the pic is the one that shoots in Spirals.  I am not sure if anyone else has run across a gun like that cause I have found 2.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2009)

I too found a spiraling SMG a while bacK, so you're not alone there. Sweet pieces, though


----------



## lemode (Nov 3, 2009)

awesome revolver for mord! it regens bullets way faster than what it says...the regen rate is faster than i can even fire 2 rounds. it relaods super quick too! dmg is pretty nice considering there aren't any elemental effects.

i'm sure i'll get tired of farming soon but its still nice to find new 'rare' items.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn, that thing is nice! My favorite element by far is explosive. I have not yet to this day found any ammo regenning weapons (although I did find the Dove, but that's not ammo regen).


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry if this might offend but heck why those graphics?!?
Each textured item's got a black outline like it's a kid's drawing?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2009)

I personally really like it. It's different, and it goes well with the theme of the game. I thought it would bother me too much, but you totally get into it  At least I do. I'm sure some won't be able to get over them, though.


----------



## lemode (Nov 3, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Sorry if this might offend but heck why those graphics?!?
> Each textured item's got a black outline like it's a kid's drawing?
> http://planetsmilies.net/vomit-smiley-31.gif



XIII, Killer 7, Windwaker...all good games that are cell shaded...don't discount a game just becasue it's not realistic.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Sorry if this might offend but heck why those graphics?!?
> Each textured item's got a black outline like it's a kid's drawing?
> http://planetsmilies.net/vomit-smiley-31.gif



You have to play the game to understand, outlines in the inventory are meh, in the world playing at any decent resolution you wont notice a black outline at all. But if you look at still images you ca most likely pick them out, but in what game do you just stand still?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 4, 2009)

Its a great game.Tbh i never even noticed the black outlines.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

once you start moving around you get used to the graphics.


its good, stops it looking like another wannabe shooter - the graphics and the humour are what make this game so fun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just ran into Rakinishu (sp?), he surprised me a bit, but once I seen his name I laughed, nice D2 reference.


----------



## Binge (Nov 4, 2009)

We artists like to call it an "illustrative filter" where the artist separates the colors and chooses lines that would best accentuate the object even if it means that it looks flat to some people.

Other than my pompus response it's freaking hilariously awesome, and the art direction couldn't have been better.


----------



## Meltdown (Nov 4, 2009)

Well said Binge i couldn't agree more

So i have got my wife hooked, she is real good shot with the snipper rifle so i have to shoot fast lol  Looks like i will be cooking for while Pizza man


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

a list of what all the names mean in game, stolen from here




Spoiler



010011110100110101000111 (OMG) - Shoots an AoE electrical shock; similar to a rocket launcher. (Eridian 101100 Cannon)
2 More Bullets Makes All The Difference - Fires 5 round burst instead of standard 3 round burst. (Combat Rifles)
A beast of many forms - Fire, Lightning, and Poison. - Bullets alternate between the 3 elemental damage types on every shot. (Revolvers)
A Gift from Papa Krom - Fires a three-shot burst when aiming. (Repeater Pistols)
A hunter lives among the stars... - Chance to do Random Shock Damage in vicinity of user when fired. (Sniper Rifles)
Aim for the Sniper - Better accuracy while scoped. (Shotguns)
A Lead Wind Blows... - Fires two bullets per one ammo. (SMGs)
A Watchful Eye - Increased zoom. (The Sentinel)
Ammo is no longer an issue. - Regenerates Ammo. (Repeater Pistols)
BAM!BAM!BAM!BAM!BAM! - While scoped, a five round burst. (Sniper Rifles)
Be Careful Not to Drop It... Might Lose A Toe - +100% Melee Damage. (Repeater Pistols)
Beware The Horde - Once fired, one rocket becomes several. The longer the rockets travel, the more they split, which can lead to 20+ rockets for a single shot! (Rocket Launchers)
Beyond Groovy - Fires rockets instead of regular ammo. (Shotgun - Obtained from killing Flynt)
Big Tony says "Hi" - Massive magazine size. (Repeater Pistols)
Bring Out Your Dead - High Corrosion Chance. (Shotguns, reference to the movie Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
Bring The HEAT! - Incendiary Rounds. (Revolvers, Repeater Pistols)
Careful... you might put someone's eye out - unknown (Rider, reference to the movie 'A Christmas Story'; Specifically the Red Rider BB gun and the infamous saying "You'll shoot your eye out.")
Cross Their Heart, Hope They Die - Spread follows a cross-shaped pattern. (Shotguns)
Death Rains from Above - Additional rockets fire from the initial explosion. (Rocket Launchers)
Double Whammy! - Shoots 2 bullets (per shot) at a 200% Burst Fire - (Revolvers, Repeater Pistols)
Drop the Hammer - Chance to cause massive damage, pellet spread on wall is in the shape of a hammer. (Shotguns)
Fast Hands - Super fast reload.
Feel the Sting - Fires 2 bullets with each shot. (Repeater Pistols)
Five Heads of Death - Each shot fires five tightly-grouped bursts, spaced out along a horizontal path. (Shotguns)
Fools! They call me maaaad! - Bullets zig-zag when fired, and ricochet. (Revolvers)
For the Mother Land - Ignores shield. (Snipers)
Give Sick. - High chance for Corrosive damage, effect has a chance to transfer to nearby enemies.
Gonna cook someone today - Creates small nuclear explosion when fired. (Rocket Launchers)
Guns of the Revolution never fall silent. - Massive Magazine. (Combat Rifles)
Hallelujah! - Regenerates Ammo (SMG's)
Have A Nice Day - Shots create a 'smiley-face' pattern, not really.
Hold Your Ground... Forever - Regenerates Ammo (Combat Rifles)
Holy Crap, It Shoots Rockets! - shoots rockets instead of pellets. (Shotguns, uses the weapon's ammo type not actual rockets)
I Can Do This All Day... - Regenerates Ammo. (Shotguns)
"I feel like I'm gonna break this thing." - Slower walking speed while held, causes massive shock damage (Alien Rifles, reference to the movie 'Men In Black'; Specifically, the ridiculously-powerful miniature handgun, 'The Noisy Cricket')
I Have You In My Eye, Sir - Massive Zoom. (Seen on a white sniper rifle)
I LIKE IT! - Massive explosive damage. (Sniper Rifles)
Invade your skull. - While scoped, fires the entire clip in one burst. (Repeater Pistols)
I spy with my little eye... - Massive scope zoom. (SMG's)
It Rises! - Rockets have an arced trajectory. (Rocket Launchers)
It's a Helluvah Thing - Speculated to have some knockback effect.
It's a Painful Thing - ??? (The Blister)
Lightning never strikes the same place twice, but it can strike freaking everywhere! - Area-of-Effect Shock (Alien Rifles)
Makes Their Brain Hurt - Each shot fires a shotgun-like burst. (Sniper Rifles)
May God have mercy upon my enemies because I won't - Ignores shields. (Is a famous quote from Patton, WWIl U.S. Army General)
Monster Kill! - Fires all rockets simultaneously with each trigger pull. (Rocket Launchers, possible reference to the 'Unreal' Series, mainly on the PC, where the rocket launchers can shoot up the six rockets with one shot. Getting five kills within four seconds of each other is a MONSTER KILL!)
Never Stop Shooting - Regenerates ammo. (Repeater Pistols)
Omnia vincit amor - 100% critcal damage bonus. (Lady Finger)
One Bad Dog - Massive Magazine. (Shotguns)
OMG! it shoots rockets! - FIRES ROCKETS (found randomly on a midget shotgunner and was white rarity.)shotgun)
Pain Heals. - Heals your co-op buddy when you shoot him.
Pele demands a sacrifice! - Massive Fire Damage.
Pew Pew Pew! - Has a chance to home in on your target.
Ride the Wave, Dude! - Bullets follow a wave pattern up and down as they go out from the gun. (Shotgun)
Slice Slice! - 300% Melee Damage.
Sniper Killer... Qu'est que c'est - Fully Automatic. (Sniper Rifles, reference to the song Psycho Killer by the Talking Heads, the lyrics are "Psycho killer, qu'est-ce que c'est?"; The full phrase in French is Un ami, qu'est-ce que c'est?)
Sniper Rifles are for Chumps. - High accuracy, tight pellet spread. (Shotguns)
Sometimes, I Forget To Reload - Unlimited ammo. - ( The Dove)
Tear it up - 300% Burst Fire Count. (SMG's)
The All-Seeing Eye. - Massive zoom. (Combat Rifles)
The Cutting Edge - Shots have a chance to ignore shields, massive zoom. (Sniper Rifles)
The Destructor has come. - While scoped, fires the entire clip in one burst. (Combat Rifles, reference to the movie Ghost Busters; Specifically a quote from the character "Gozer the Gozerian")
The Legend Lives - Knocks target back when hit. (Shotguns)
The ultimate close quarters feline. - Large magazine with low accuracy. (SMG's)
Thwack - Critical Damage deals more damage. (Sniper Rifle)
TORGUE! Bastard guns for bastard people! - Massive damage bonus (Torgue brand Combat Rifles)
Unending Firepower - Ammo is unlimited, it spends when you fire, but instantly regenerates.
Unrelenting Firepower - Regenerates ammo. (Revolvers)
The Unstoppable Force! - Rockets periodically explode in mid-flight. (Rocket Launchers, note the rocket continues traveling to hit its target, regardless of how many times it explodes in flight.)
Vengeance is Yours -100% melee damage, possibly. (Repeater Pistols
Walk It Off - Chance to score a critical hit on an enemy's legs. (Sniper rifles)
War is in your blood - Massive Magazine. (Combat Rifles)-( The Meat Grinder)
Why Don't You Go Shoot Yourself An Elephant? - Massive Damage, no scope. (Sniper Rifles)
We Don't Need No Water... - x4 Fire. (SMG)
Your Move, Creep - Fires a three-round burst per one ammo. (Repeater Pistols references the movie Robocop, the clue is one of the character's catchphrases, and the three-round burst is indicative of his signature sidearm, the Auto-9)

Note: Some of these effects may not be 100% accurate.

Also, some of these effects only apply to certain guns, such as those dropped by bosses, and the description relates to the boss itself, such as the description for "The Clipper" says "Be Careful Not to Drop It... Might Lose A Toe" belongs to the boss "Nine Toes " and is the reason for his namesake.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

What kind of music is in the game?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> a list of what all the names mean in game, stolen from here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That needs to be on the original post.


----------



## Binge (Nov 4, 2009)

shevanel said:


> What kind of music is in the game?



There are a couple songs and a bunch of generic action music.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2009)

There's a few good songs in there.  None of it is really creepy or anything like that.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I've been messing around with the way I want it setup, I didnt like the FOV mods, made it feel like the world bent around me, and they would reset upon running, so I settled with something which I feel is much better.















When I hit zoom still brings up the scope, I havent hit any combat with it yet, but this should work really nicely. This is 3rd person in conjunction with FOX set to 90, for some reason when in 3rd person whatever you set the FOV to it will hold that value, so monkeying around with that other crap. I just hit F3 to bring it to 3rd person, then F10 for FOV 90 and then start playing (do have to do this each time I play though).

Also for anyone worried about cartoony graphics, take a look at that top screenshot and tell me that city is not beautiful! When you play it at a good res and settings, this game actually looks really really really good, sometimes its quiet impressive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2009)

After some testing, aim is way off in 3rd person  Gonna have to see if there is a fix.


----------



## lemode (Nov 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Also for anyone worried about cartoony graphics, take a look at that top screenshot and tell me that city is not beautiful! When you play it at a good res and settings, this game actually looks really really really good, sometimes its quiet impressive.



depth of field and dynamic shadows look amazing while in that 3rd person mode! looks very gears of war(ish) like that.

almost 44 on lilith...glad i played mord first. lilith is def my type of toon esp with any weapon with elemental properties. the more i duel my friend and his friend the more fun she becomes. they both (brick and mord) DETEST my daze in and out of phase and melee. so much fun and makes way for many lolz. for grinding with lilith slotting intuition really seems to help esp in that time while in most places there's lots of enemys to kill. we are ahead of where we need to be at this current point in time and some new mish's are grey to us. haha.

i will def need a break from grinding after lilith is 50.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm to level 48 on Mordian and frankly, I'm getting bored.  What happened to their "170 side quests" claim?


----------



## lemode (Nov 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm to level 48 on Mordian and frankly, I'm getting bored.  What happened to their "170 side quests" claim?



so you've done every bounty board mish to date? scooters mishes in newhaven? crazy earl? everything? cuz i haven't done every single one and i've played through nearly 4 times now.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm trying to do every single one the first time through. TBH I shouldn't because it takes the challenge out of everything, because you level so fast that everything ends up trivial. I can definitely say that there's a LOT of side quests.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2009)

lemode said:


> so you've done every bounty board mish to date? scooters mishes in newhaven? crazy earl? everything? cuz i haven't done every single one and i've played through nearly 4 times now.


Twice.  I couldn't find anything else to do before I started my second playthrough.  I'm up to going to Trash Coast again on the second playthrough.


There isn't a "lot" of side quests.  There's more than the main quest but most are pretty easy (except arena and the shock cave in Arid Badlands).


----------



## lemode (Nov 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Twice.  I couldn't find anything else to do before I started my second playthrough.  I'm up to going to Trash Coast again on the second playthrough.



well take a look in your mish log and don't count the story mish's. 170 side quest isn't an outlandish #.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2009)

mish? Eh?


----------



## lemode (Nov 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> mish? Eh?



Mission log


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2009)

I counted 125 entries (side and main) in there.  If there was more than that to do, I certainly didn't find it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 4, 2009)

Did you find the one in old haven on the dead guys to the left of the entrance?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm gonna grab this game tonight when I get off work. Looking forward to it. i hope it doesnt suck..


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

If you think it sucks, then it is you sir, not the game, that suck


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I'm gonna grab this game tonight when I get off work. Looking forward to it. i hope it doesnt suck..



So far I have 3 characters, lvl 8 (soldier), lvl 15 (sniper), and lvl 36 (siren).

It really is a great game.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 5, 2009)

I can barely play it anymore, This game got so repetitive I dunno if its because you dont wanna see your money go to waste or what but I dunno how people are doing 2nd, 3rd, or 4th playthroughs.

Like I said before, the game looks great... It's just dead.... the occasional mob in the same place everytime.. No semi living cities, their all ghosttowns bar 1-2 quest givers. The storyline is average, it does a good job of keeping you moving along. I dont care how many side quests their are, But i can guarantee 90% of them will be a , go kill this x times, or go collect this x times.. I mean people call WoW repetitive, this is almost worse.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

How far did you play though? New Haven has like 15 people in it.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> I can barely play it anymore, This game got so repetitive I dunno if its because you dont wanna see your money go to waste or what but I dunno how people are doing 2nd, 3rd, or 4th playthroughs.
> 
> Like I said before, the game looks great... It's just dead.... the occasional mob in the same place everytime.. No semi living cities, their all ghosttowns bar 1-2 quest givers. The storyline is average, it does a good job of keeping you moving along. I dont care how many side quests their are, But i can guarantee 90% of them will be a , go kill this x times, or go collect this x times.. I mean people call WoW repetitive, this is almost worse.



I just enjoy playing coop with buddies. I will say you are sorta right about the towns being ghosttowns. There was a sign that said fyrestone: population 24, and I sort of wondered where the other 22.5 people went.

As for the quests, the bosses are all original for the most part, and the quests usually take you to different parts of the world, so I don't really consider them repetitive. That is just me though.


----------



## lemode (Nov 5, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> I can barely play it anymore, This game got so repetitive I dunno if its because you dont wanna see your money go to waste or what but I dunno how people are doing 2nd, 3rd, or 4th playthroughs.
> 
> Like I said before, the game looks great... It's just dead.... the occasional mob in the same place everytime.. No semi living cities, their all ghosttowns bar 1-2 quest givers. The storyline is average, it does a good job of keeping you moving along. I dont care how many side quests their are, But i can guarantee 90% of them will be a , go kill this x times, or go collect this x times.. I mean people call WoW repetitive, this is almost worse.



it boarders between great and good. i love the game but will get sick of it eventually. however, it's totally worth the $44.99 i paid for it. if i go through it a 3rd time it will be to help my friend grind out his mord. if the PvP was balanced and structured i would have all 4 chars maxed. 

i am a hardcore mmo(er) at heart and this game falls out of my normal realm of gameplay. having said that, i only tried wow and never bothered to level a char beyond 10 becasue i am not into fantasy games like that. you can't really compare this game to any mmo becasue the grind to max typically takes way longer to hit 50 than 2-3 days. MMOs story lines are even more retarded than this one. trust me. most games can't even maintain a story line. besides i don't play game for pve, i play for pvp so it's all about max and builds to me anyway.

co-op, pvping vs friends, and just silly loot grinding makes this game above average and i am not going to be uninstalling it any time soon!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Steam just imploded on itself, so now I have to redownload EVERYTHING. Motherf*ckers.


----------



## Binge (Nov 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Steam just imploded on itself, so now I have to redownload EVERYTHING. Motherf*ckers.



I heard that you can't trust anyone not even Steam.  You can only trust the gun at your side!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

First time it's happened to me yet. It was just frustrating because I wanted to get an hour or so in before class. Oh well. NFS Shift filled the gap for me.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 5, 2009)

*Borderland's TIP OF THE DAY!*

Depending on mission it's not a good idea to select a new one if it's in the same area you currently in.  MPs have actually re-spawned right in front of me when I tried it.  Other times it was no problem as long as the next mission wasn't in the same area.

Edit:
Also, use ghost_w32.exe instead of UT3.exe as I've noticed a better overall performance increase that does fix the texture errors.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2009)

tigger said:


> Did you find the one in old haven on the dead guys to the left of the entrance?


Yes.




DanishDevil said:


> Steam just imploded on itself, so now I have to redownload EVERYTHING. Motherf*ckers.


Never trust DRM software to not stab you in the back when you least expect it.




EastCoasthandle said:


> Depending on mission it's not a good idea to select a new one if it's in the same area you currently in.  MPs have actually re-spawned right in front of me when I tried it.  Other times it was no problem as long as the next mission wasn't in the same area.


I've selected all the missions I could, when I could, without problems (except maybe being excessively difficult).


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I am unwrapping the game and installing it after this post. I shelled out the 50 smackers so now  I don't expect it to run  decently on this 8600gt but I prey for 25 fps on low/medium.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Well I am unwrapping the game and installing it after this post. I shelled out the 50 smackers so now  I don't expect it to run  decently on this 8600gt but I prey for 25 fps on low/medium.



should work quite well.

i get FPS slowdowns at times, but i think thats the game being poorly optimized for crossfire atm. (and maybe the DVD"s ripping in the background are responsible...)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2009)

The only slow ups I get is when BOINC is running.



Spoiler



Sucks that there is a level cap at 50.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok it's installed and I am running it at 1920x1080 on medium. no AA.

First thing I noticed was alot of mouse lag and mouse jerkiness, screen tearing and FOV.

I'm gonna catch up on the tweaks then resume the game. looks bad ass on medium. I miss my GTX 275


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I tried 3rd person again today, and it worked? Gonna do some camera tweaking, and then I should be set, here was my test, it also was dead on while scoped.









shevanel said:


> Ok it's installed and I am running it at 1920x1080 on medium. no AA.
> 
> First thing I noticed was alot of mouse lag and mouse jerkiness, screen tearing and FOV.
> 
> I'm gonna catch up on the tweaks then resume the game. looks bad ass on medium. I miss my GTX 275



I cant see your system specs now, just shows that you are WC'd, what videocard are you running? 

EDIT - nvm I see your running a 8600GT, not bad for 190x1080 on that. I had massive tearing issue also, need to tweak the ini's to turn on vsync, that fixed it for me.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

Is it normal in this game for the mouse movements to feel laggy?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2009)

Mouse movement wasn't jerky but rapidly turning doesn't look quite right.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Is it normal in this game for the mouse movements to feel laggy?



Have you messed with the mouse sensitivity? If thats even a touch off the game feels laggy to me, with that set right, I don't feel any lag.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah i decreased it prior to first load.

i don't like it very sensitive.. im gonna try this disable mouse smoothing.

I must say though, I love the look of the game. Might need an hour or so to either get used to it's "feel" since playing fortress forever or get it tweaked enough to where the little things aren't annoying me. I wish I didn't notice the littlest things, ya know? for instance, when I look around it feels like I'm using a sticky controller analog stick.

fps are around the 20's thus far

*edit: the disable mouse smoothing false did the trick. perfect.*



5% cpu usage is kinda sweet too.. then again Im barely doing anything


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad to hear the smoothing worked well, I didn't notice much of a difference with it, it did seem to help a little bit though. The FOV is hit or miss with me, I like 90, anything beyond that and it feels like the game world is bending around me. In 3rd person 110 wasn't too bad, but I think 90 or maybe 95 is my sweet spot.

Glad to hear that you like how it looks, like I been saying, this game looks far better when you play it than the screenshots give it credit for, most reviewers dont seem to play at 1920x1200 or 1080, and the screens, videos on youtube arel ow res crap also. Looking at my screens on here, they look far better than any of the reviews or net screens out there, game just looks really good at a high res.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

come to think of it 110 might be whats causing my skin to crawl and my eyes to bleed...

Im gonna mess around with it on 90 for a minute and see what happens. 

I am definetly going to have to get a new gpu soon. As soon as newegg has the 5850 in stock i gotta get it. Getting 12-15 fps with action and that might make me put this on ice until I can enjoy it throughly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2009)

The game does bug with my eyes a bit too, so I feel your pain, but it seems most fps's do, so getting that camera set dead on how I like it is the trick. I suggest trying 3rd person, it seems to be a bit easier on my eyes, and when you zoom the scope still pops up. 3rd person + FOV 90 = amazing.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd really like to stay away from 3rd person.. a last resort to do that.

When youve been playing the source engine for a few weeks anything else really seems odd because the HL2 stuff is ultra smooth. I'll get used to this at some point.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I seem to like 3rd person, sometimes not, but since this involves a scope and I always aim, it works perfectly. Games not meant for it though I found out what was causing me to fire backwards and I dont think theres a way to fix it besides toggling to 1st person then back to 3rd.

What character did you end up going with shev?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

Mordecai.

My video card isnt up to the job. I'm not going to play this game at 14fps on medium. the graphics remind me alot of champs online but this is more fun so far. I'm going to wait and get a new GPU.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Its a bit like champs, once you turn up the detail more though, its more gritty, if you look at my screens you can see the real mood of the game, it reminds me of FO3 and Champs having a baby. FO3 had some nice textures, but sometimes they just looked really bad, like pixelated, this art style seems to do away with that.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah ur screen shot looks good.

whats your avg FPS?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I havent even checked, but it runs maxed out and smooth on even the dual core, and I'm only running the dual at 3ghz at. This game seems to scale very well, if you got the GPU to push the game, the CPU doesn't seem to make a huge difference.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah it doesnt seem to be cpu based at all. a good gpu is required for this one and like you say.. any of the reccomnded cpu's on the box will be more than enough.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 5, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The game does bug with my eyes a bit too, so I feel your pain, but it seems most fps's do, so getting that camera set dead on how I like it is the trick. I suggest trying 3rd person, it seems to be a bit easier on my eyes, and when you zoom the scope still pops up. 3rd person + FOV 90 = amazing.



I'm glad other people feel the same way. Something about this game gives me a headache or makes me feel a tiny bit nauseous.  I've played every major FPS, including fast paced ones like quakeworld, quakelive, painkiller, etc., but Boarderlands is the only one that makes me feel weird. I went to fov 100 and it helped a little but I still feel odd after playing it a while. Maybe its the cell shading style that doesn't agree with my? Either or, still an awesome game.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 5, 2009)

*The Save Game Editor*

There is an editor for this game that can enhance your character.  If you are playing this game for the 1st time I recommend you not use it.  But if you beat this game and want a different prospective playing this game again I suggest you look into what the it has to offer



Spoiler



save game editor has to offer
Make sure you make a backup of your original save file.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm glad other people feel the same way. Something about this game gives me a headache or makes me feel a tiny bit nauseous.  I've played every major FPS, including fast paced ones like quakeworld, quakelive, painkiller, etc., but Boarderlands is the only one that makes me feel weird. I went to fov 100 and it helped a little but I still feel odd after playing it a while. Maybe its the cell shading style that doesn't agree with my? Either or, still an awesome game.



I get that feeling with most FPS games, especially the Quake series, I never been able to play them. Those were easy for me to pin point, the character movement speed is so fast that when you turn, its just too much at once, feels like my eyes are missing frames rather than the game. But Borderlands and other fps's mess with my eyes too, those I'm not sure why so much.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

I had to turn off mouse smoothing and autoaim/aim assist as well as turn sensitivity down, then I got the right feel. I ended up pulling off about 75% more headshots with my sniper, which was plenty of proof for me


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Mordecai.
> 
> My video card isnt up to the job. I'm not going to play this game at 14fps on medium. the graphics remind me alot of champs online but this is more fun so far. I'm going to wait and get a new GPU.



That is very odd, I would think it would run better on an 8600gt. Especially considering there is no AA. I'm curious, I'll have to test it on my laptop (8600m gt) and see how it runs on there.

Edit: UT3 runs pretty well on 8600m GT, so that is why it surprises me that this wouldn't run well on a full fledged 8600. Maybe textures are too large, do you have textures set to lowest possible?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

AA doesn't work in this game, remember.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> AA doesn't work in this game, remember.



Yeah I know, I was saying, it really shouldn't be killing an 8600 that much, with no AA.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

At that resolution, though?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> At that resolution, though?



His system specs say 1920x1080.... Yeah I guess that would be a larger hit than what I'm used to (1280x800 on laptop).


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

That's over twice the pixels.

1280x800 = 1024000
1920x1200 = 2304000


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's over twice the pixels.
> 
> 1280x800 = 1024000
> 1920x1200 = 2304000



Yeah, at 1080p I could see Borderlands bringing an 8600 gt to its knees.


----------



## lemode (Nov 5, 2009)

50 x 2 now and i still find tons of humor/enjoyment in this game!







rofl!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Yeah, at 1080p I could see Borderlands bringing an 8600 gt to its knees.


1080p is 1920x1080, not 1920x1200.  1080p comes from DTV specifications which are 4:3 or 16:9 only.  1920x1200 is a 16:10 (8:5) resolution.




lemode said:


> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/rofl.jpg
> 
> rofl!


Oh my!  I never really looked closely at anything in the environment.


----------



## gvblake22 (Nov 5, 2009)

My GTX280 gets bogged down every now and then playing at 1920x1200 with all settings on high with 16xAA, so I can imagine an 8600 having a hard time.  Only level 10 (hunter) on single player so far though, so I haven't had a chance to get in any vehicles or excessively large group fights.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1080p is 1920x1080, not 1920x1200.  1080p comes from DTV specifications which are 4:3 or 16:9 only.  1920x1200 is a 16:10 (8:5) resolution.(



Yeah, I know. Right in his system specs (if you go back a page) it says 1920x1080 (1080p). 



gvblake22 said:


> My GTX280 gets bogged down every now and then playing at 1920x1200 with all settings on high with 16xAA, so I can imagine an 8600 having a hard time.  Only level 10 (hunter) on single player so far though, so I haven't had a chance to get in any vehicles or excessively large group fights.



Yeah, forced AA is a huge fps hit, so that's understandable, especially at 16x.  I guess I'm just used to having overpowered graphics for my resolution (not even on purpose now), so I assume most games are light on resources. I'm sure the 256mb on the 8600 doesn't help.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 5, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've selected all the missions I could, when I could, without problems (except maybe being excessively difficult).



This isn'tt relate to what I've posted.  After I finished a mission and remained in that area I selected the next mission that happened to be in the exact same area with the object(s) only a few feet away.  MPs did respawn right in front of me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

I have never had that happen to me. I do it all the time to save time going back and forth.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I have never had that happen to me. I do it all the time to save time going back and forth.



Well it did for me, which is I post it. 
It's possible that it's missions specific or it depends on how close you are to the next mission's objective.  Whatever! It did happen.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

Not saying it doesn't  Just saying that it didn't happen to me...yet.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Not saying it doesn't  Just saying that it didn't happen to me...yet.



Understood, I'm just detailing what happened that triggered it


----------



## RevengE (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there a Demo for this game? I want to try it before I buy it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Ok it's installed and I am running it at 1920x1080 on medium. no AA.
> 
> First thing I noticed was alot of mouse lag and mouse jerkiness, screen tearing and FOV.
> 
> I'm gonna catch up on the tweaks then resume the game. looks bad ass on medium. I miss my GTX 275



Use the tweak guide posted earlier in this forum to adjust the mouse smoothness.  That helps a bit.  Also AA is defaultly off, but AF is defaulted to x16.  Turn that down to x2 or x4 for your 8600 GT.  That should take a lot of the strain off of it.



Spoiler



It kinda bothered me that only the first two Bosses, Sledge and Nine Toes had a P.S. Message  They were funny and I have not seen any more for anyone else I have killed.  I am at the Salt flats about to start this incursion so I can't say anything for Flynt, The chick from Lance, or the final boss but not having the P.S. messages for Mad Mel, Krom, etc. kinda pissed me off.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 6, 2009)

yea i wish there was a demo so i could see how well it runs on my 9600gt 512mb.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Nov 6, 2009)

It's based on the Unreal 3 Engine. So expect the same performance as Bioshock, Unreal Tournament 3 and Mass Effect.
I know that UT3 has a demo.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok I got Borderlands.  Really fun game.  Really fun.  I had the game running all at low on my laptop, but then turned it up to high.  Performance INCREASED, FPS INCREASED!  I was so impressed, the engine optimizes very well, IE makes textures sharper when you get close to things.  I am playing on my laptop (my system specs) and it runs AMAZING.  Fun game, great engine, amazing optimization, game of the year material for sure.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't click unless you've beaten the game already.



Spoiler



Not so sure about GOTY material anymore now that I've seen the ending. What. The. Fuck. That was a very disappointing ending for a very fun game. IMO, if these guys were better story writers and had an explosive ending, it would definitely be a winner. I was at least expecting some decent loot from the goddamn thing, but no! It was all shit. And honestly, $250,000 is a shit reward for that mission. I would have much rather had the game randomize one dark orange weapon equal to or greater than your current level. That would have been the shit.

Needless to say, I've already started on Lilith. I seem to like two very opposite playing styles: Mordecai (fight from a distance) and Lilith (get up in their ass and tear shit up).



Just started on Lilith. Post up some skill trees and let me know why you chose the skills that you did. I really don't like any of them TBH.


----------



## RevengE (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm mad they don't have a demo


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2009)

I think this game needs to fall under JAS (Just Another Shooter).  The only, *only* reason why it would stand out is if you intend to play co-op, a lot.  I doubt I'll finish my second playthrough because I can't level up anymore and the last several hours of the game were tedious (very straight forward very limited ability to deviate).  It just isn't fun any more. 

Stats:


Spoiler



logged time: 1 day, 23 hours, 6 minutes, 54 seconds
character: Mordecai
level: 50 (bar is full)
inventory: 38 spaces (excluding equip slots)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think this game needs to fall under JAS (Just Another Shooter).  The only, *only* reason why it would stand out is if you intend to play co-op, a lot.  I doubt I'll finish my second playthrough because I can't level up anymore and the last several hours of the game were tedious (very straight forward very limited ability to deviate).  It just isn't fun any more.
> 
> Stats:
> 
> ...



Yep, this game is Co-op, SP was ok, but Co-op is where its at, tons of fun.


----------



## bigtye (Nov 6, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> yea i wish there was a demo so i could see how well it runs on my 9600gt 512mb.



My main rig is down so I am playing on an athlon 939x2 with a 9600GT. I run 1680x1050 on medium. I have had no probs with frame rates, I don't know what they are but like I said, no noticeable problems at all. I could probably even tweak a few settings higher without issues.

Tye


----------



## lemode (Nov 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Just started on Lilith. Post up some skill trees and let me know why you chose the skills that you did. I really don't like any of them TBH.



hit 50 on lilith last night and i am happy i did. she's amazing in the arena and has WAY more survivabilith than others.

without palying her she looks dull on paper. but as the game progreses and you get more stuff better SMGs she becomes amazing.

becaue the arena and pvp is a joke i don't mind sharing all builds...normally i am secretive 

*Leveling Build*





*inner glow is important for healing yourself in pve & pvp so yeah use it
*intuition is a movement speed bonus and xp bonus...i lvld to 50 pretty fast
*phase strike is borked. no way in hell it does 800% melee dmg in pve or pvp. but i couldn't figure out to spend that last 5 points so i just had it there.

*PvP test build #1*




*this build is also good in PvE
*again i tested phase strike and even wtih elemental artifacts to 6 it still did little dmg i have tested it repeatedly and i have only crit with explosion and that was only the initial phase blast not the melee.

*PvP test build #2*




*my current and best build i've tested so far. 
*here is a video of myself and my friends dueling @50 in the arena (so you can see how fast I mow down Brick @ 50).
*silent resolve is a dmg reduction to 70% for a few seconds aftert coming out of phase blast. it's pretty nice.
*she has a crazy high/fast dmg output with this specific smg i have and i won't show you what one it is!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2009)

I  the Thumper SMGs.  Not only do they literally "thump" but they are generally high accuracy, high damage, and decent clip size.  It's a slow and steady weapon (keep pumping ammo on their critical spots until they fall over ).


I'm surprised the cost to redistrobute points doesn't increase with the amount of cash you have.  $10,000 is cheap.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2009)

lemode said:


> she has a crazy high/fast dmg output with this specific smg i have and i won't show you what one it is!



I may not know the exact SMG, but I know what class of SMG it is, but I won't say either.  I will say if we are on the same wave length it is the gun I call "The Boss" because I only use it to kill bosses.  Basically if I can get in point blank range, which is easy with the Phasewalk, you will not survive long enough to know what happened.....which is why my roommates don't fight me anymore.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2009)

Double Anarchy?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 7, 2009)

My Build for Lilith is a mix between "Hit & Run" and "Up Close and Personal".  With her, the trick is to abuse the fact no one can stop you from getting to point blank range (do not fist fight with Brick).  Once there, you are looking for non-explosive weapons (missiles, not the elemental effect) that deal damage really fast.  Ignore accuracy stats all together, it doesn't matter at PBR.

Skills:  Concentrate on Abiliites related to gun damage and Phasewalk.  The keys are Hit & Run, High Velocity, Silent Resolve, Inner Glow, Girl Power, and Radiance.  Phase, get in close, wait for Radiance to eat their shields, then Phase blast back in and unload into their face.  PvP, that is a enough and almost unfair.  If you fail to kill your opponent though, you are at a disadvantage in a standard gun fight because she doesn't have a favorite weapon to use skill points for, so it is all or nothing.

Co-op, do the same thing and drop as many people as you can after the return Phase Blast.  With Silent Resolve and Girl Power, you will find it very hard to be killed for those first 7 seconds.  When the time runs out, get as far away as quickly as possible and let your friends clean up the mess.  This tactic is why Lemode suggests the Intuition as you get a movement bonus for all the killing, making getting out of the way easier.


----------



## lemode (Nov 7, 2009)

*I think I found 1 of the best guns in game*






It does every elemental dmg type and has a high rate of fire to boot...what more do you need?!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2009)

It is only x3.  High rate of fire on a revolver without fast reload is silly.  6 well aimed shots is better than 3 well aimmed shots, reload, and 3 more well aimmed shots.


These are the best guns I accumulated through my play through:







Spoiler



Lightning/shock weapons are only useful against the guardians/spectres.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2009)

lemode said:


> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/best.jpg
> 
> It does every elemental dmg type and has a high rate of fire to boot...what more do you need?!



i've been keeping an eye out for that one.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone! I'm about level 9 with her right now, and can't wait to keep going on her.


----------



## CarneASADA (Nov 7, 2009)

just installed the game myself...


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 7, 2009)

Carne! What do you think bro?!


----------



## lemode (Nov 7, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It is only x3.  High rate of fire on a revolver without fast reload is silly.  6 well aimed shots is better than 3 well aimmed shots, reload, and 3 more well aimmed shots.



for whatever sake of balance they had in mind it procs every shot something different...who cares it it's only x3...it's a GREAT revolver...arguing that fact is pointless.


----------



## CarneASADA (Nov 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Carne! What do you think bro?!



i installed then played some CO.OP....  
but, not bad at all...

maybe we could get some CO-OP play...
like we did 'sacred.2' ... 

my guy was lame. (probably delet)
but, i was just in it for some quick action...

<<---- my  msn. is on the side there

..
i really like the graphics... nice style and effect...


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 7, 2009)

I haven't even played Co-Op yet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I haven't even played Co-Op yet.



Then you havent played the game yet


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2009)

lemode said:


> hit 50 on lilith last night and i am happy i did. she's amazing in the arena and has WAY more survivabilith than others.
> 
> without palying her she looks dull on paper. but as the game progreses and you get more stuff better SMGs she becomes amazing.
> 
> ...



Lemode... you're taking into account that class mods change skill values and you can't get above a 5 in any skill, right?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Lemode... you're taking into account that class mods change skill values and you can't get above a 5 in any skill, right?



http://forums.penny-arcade.com/showthread.php?t=104683



> Class Mods! A Path To A Better You!
> Courtesy of Iolo
> 
> Eventually you'll find class mods which can be equipped in your inventory (under your shield and grenade mod). Class mods can add points to skills in your skill tree.
> ...


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2009)

Kimpossible.  Do the math on the skills that give ammo capacity and you never get over 5.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Kimpossible.  Do the math on the skills that give ammo capacity and you never get over 5.



Sure it is, it's just a percentage, percentage can go past 100%, 100% would be double the normal capacity and past that would be working your way to three times as much.


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sure it is, it's just a percentage, percentage can go past 100%, 100% would be double the normal capacity and past that would be working your way to three times as much.



Then why do class mods not actually give you better benefits/higher% for adding equip pluses to your lvl 5 skills?  Something's wrong?

BTW for the record I never said anything about 100%.  I said ammo capacity/regen/health regen/damage doesn't give bonuses with class-mods after lvl 5.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Then why do class mods not actually give you better benefits/higher% for adding equip pluses to your lvl 5 skills?  Something's wrong?
> 
> BTW for the record I never said anything about 100%.  I said ammo capacity/regen/health regen/damage doesn't give bonuses with class-mods after lvl 5.



just because the benefits of one skill can hit a limit, doesn't mean it cant go past 5 total points


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, my Mordecai's bloodwing attack 8 targets because of my +2 to that skill.

It works. Maybe just on certain skills.

It'd be nice for somebody with no life to figure out which skills are upgradable over 5. No way I'm doin' it 

Edit: Reading through that link, I just found "Pearl" guns that are superior to Dark Orange/Gold:






This one isn't that incredible stats-wise, but still pretty crazy.

Double Edit:



> Don't forget that loot is also Color Coded by rarity. (White=Normal, Green=Less Common, Blue=Rare, Purple=Very Rare, Orange=Incredibly Rare, Pearl=Obscenely Rare. And to top that off, orange comes in three different shades for just how badass the weapon you just found is.)
> 
> * Word Of God (and judicious viewing of the game's data files) states that Pearl isn't a real rarity color — Pearl items are all ShoutOuts to people from the forums, beta testers, programmers, family members, etc etc. The really good weapons are supposed to be the Dark Orange ones.



That would be interesting. And I thought there were only two shades of Orange!


----------



## lemode (Nov 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Edit: Reading through that link, I just found "Pearl" guns that are superior to Dark Orange/Gold:
> 
> 
> That would be interesting. And I thought there were only two shades of Orange!



Danish, if you scroll up and look at the revolver I showed you it’s a ‘Pearl’ still classified as orange so it’s among the best you can get. I doubt it’s another shade rather just the best oranges you can find.

That one I posted above fires explosion, corrosive, fire, and shock and takes down all baddies 48-51 with ease a have not seen a better weapon than that one yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That would be interesting. And I thought there were only two shades of Orange!


I've never seen anything above dark orange.  In the picture I included a few posts back, the sniper is dark orange (highest I've seen) and the revolver under it is plain orange/gold (second highest).

The Pearl in the picture is dark orange.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 7, 2009)

lemode said:


> Danish, if you scroll up and look at the revolver I showed you it’s a ‘Pearl’ still classified as orange so it’s among the best you can get. I doubt it’s another shade rather just the best oranges you can find.
> 
> That one I posted above fires explosion, corrosive, fire, and shock and takes down all baddies 48-51 with ease a have not seen a better weapon than that one yet.



That's not a Pearl weapon. The name doesn't have anything to do with it unfortunately.

Pearl weapons will appear above all of the orange weapons in your arsenal (because it sorts them by color/rarity). 

I've seen people say that Pearl weapons will have a glow around them when dropped or on the ground. I want to find one and test that theory.

They also say that there are only three types of Pearl weapons. One is a repeater, one is a sniper, and I forget what the other one is. I did a good 40 minutes of googling and reading threads.

-------------------------------

Know what I just realized would be cool? They should have patches that add even more weapons (like Bioshock added new plasmids). That would be so sweet.


----------



## lemode (Nov 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's not a Pearl weapon. The name doesn't have anything to do with it unfortunately.
> 
> Pearl weapons will appear above all of the orange weapons in your arsenal (because it sorts them by color/rarity).
> 
> ...




ah did some googling myself i've had 2 pearl weapons and they werent even that good. didnt realzie/understand why a white item was at the top of my list. anyway thanks for making me clarify this info for myself.


----------



## CarneASADA (Nov 7, 2009)

my EA nick:   sanBENdaHOE

if you want to add as a friend...
so,
we can CO-OP together (private games)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok, I don't know if this is well known knowledge, but I know how the elemental artifact upgrades work.

When you use an artifact, you get a level for that element based on your current level.  This is done in the form of an limit based on that level; however, you can improve that element later on once you have reached a higher level.

Some people believe you can only get those from missions, but there is a faster way.  The elemental artifacts are dropped by creatures with Badass status.  The percentage chance of them dropping one is based on their level.

Simple trick.  get a party together and go hunting.  Find Scags, Sidernauts, and those slug creatures.  Wait for the Elemental Badasses to show up.  Make sure the person who is going for the upgrade to their current elemental level issues the killing blow as it will determine what class it will be for.  I just did this with my two roommates.  4 Elemental artifacts in 2 battles totally about 12 minutes of play.  I am on Play through 1 with Lvl 3 on all elements and they now have level 3 on at least 2 apiece.  Using this knowledge you can engineer upgrades to your class ability's elemental effect.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2009)

I've enjoyed this game for what it is.  However, I thought by now I would have found some special weapons scattered about the landscape. However for me (using Roland) I've found the best weapons, shields and mods from the vending machines.  With some of the better weapons completing certain missions.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2009)

Keep looking and looting. You'll find them.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 8, 2009)

CarneASADA said:


> my EA nick:   sanBENdaHOE
> 
> if you want to add as a friend...
> so,
> we can CO-OP together (private games)



Yeah is anyone playing the CO-OP?  I just installed it and will get established soon.


----------



## CarneASADA (Nov 8, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah is anyone playing the CO-OP?  I just installed it and will get established soon.



at 8pm pacific time...
currently 7:20ish

Zen Zim and I are going to play some CO-OP...

my EA.name: sanBENdaHOE  
add as a friend...
so we can invite to play ... private.game ...


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 8, 2009)

I've just been playing for about an hour now and I do like it.  Kinda lame first few missions but I'm sure I'll enjoy it as it goes along.


----------



## CarneASADA (Nov 8, 2009)

any one up for some CO-OP...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2009)

I work all afternoon and get home at near 12 midnight, then i go to sleep.  Not online when everyone else is.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2009)

I think I'm gonna give this a shot with Lilith:


----------



## lemode (Nov 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I think I'm gonna give this a shot with Lilith:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091108/Capture006673.jpg



i just tested mind games with my current gun and it procs like crazy. 25% when you're firing a lot of bulltets keeps everything at bay and running slow-mo.

i would switch out silent resolve with slayer. you want that crit dmg to take down baddies faster.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2009)

Change the following settings to True:
- AllowD3D10=True 
- MotionBlur=True
- DepthOfField=True
- Bloom=True
- UseHighQualityBloom=True
- FogVolumes=True


----------



## Binge (Nov 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I think I'm gonna give this a shot with Lilith:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091108/Capture006673.jpg



I use a similar build, but I rely entirely on weapons.  If you took out melee and put it into shield capacity you'll notice a huge difference.  I'll post my build in a bit.  What's the hotkey to take screenshots?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2009)

I just did it here:

http://www.borderlandsthegame.com/skilltree/lilith/#20000000000000000000000



EastCoasthandle said:


> Change the following settings to True:
> - AllowD3D10=True
> - MotionBlur=True
> - DepthOfField=True
> ...



Tested most of those and didn't notice a difference. Can you confirm that any of them work?


----------



## Binge (Nov 8, 2009)

My classmod gives the following:

+56% SMG damage
+4 Quicksilver
+3 Girl Power
+3 High Velocity
+32 SMG ammo regeneration

::EDIT:: In case you're wondering why I only have one point in radiance... it's because when you're phasing and getting close to enemies they start taking shield damage and it destroys any surrounding barrels.  With this much phase regen I'm always regening HP if I'm low and after the death of two enemies phasing is back completely.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Nov 8, 2009)

Instead of taking screenshots you can just copy-paste the link in the skill-tree generator.

Here's my build:
http://downloads.2kgames.com/borderlands/website/skilltree/mordecai/#11330415550325054000000


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is my build: http://downloads.2kgames.com/borderlands/website/skilltree/lilith/#21500000055050555050500

I built like this cause I realize how overpowered elemental is it is very ridiculous. If you have the right weapons and know how to use your skills correctly, you can be great no matter the build.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 8, 2009)

Roland FTW:

http://downloads.2kgames.com/borderlands/website/skilltree/roland/#01500505550050005050050


----------



## Binge (Nov 8, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Here is my build: http://downloads.2kgames.com/borderlands/website/skilltree/lilith/#21500000055050555050500
> 
> I built like this cause I realize how overpowered elemental is it is very ridiculous. If you have the right weapons and know how to use your skills correctly, you can be great no matter the build.



The only reason I didn't do what you did was because max movement speed is actually the speed lilith phases, my weapons are already 80% proc chance, and my classmod gives me ammo regeneration.  When you phase it uses a classmod element, and then I step near them and it's a bit of shock damage, when I unphase it's more classmod damage, and then a couple rounds with the gun and they're dead, phase is back too.


----------



## CarneASADA (Nov 8, 2009)

are the tweaks any good...  http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=79043

also, 
noticed some on PAGE.01  (this thread)

can anyone confirm which are worth doing....


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2009)

The ones I use are Vertical Sync, disable startup movies, and turning off mouse smoothing.


----------



## CarneASADA (Nov 8, 2009)

also,

i didnt have this either: sli enhancement 1.8

Version 18 (10.22.09) - Based on NVIDIA 191.07 Driver

v.sync.. 
no wonder constant 62 frames.. 
thanks..dd


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2009)

*What, no Challenge logs?*





I haven't gotten that far yet but noticed this just recently.  This is well made game IMO.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/Borderland/CHALLANGELOGS.jpg
> I haven't gotten that far yet but noticed this just recently.  This is well made game IMO.



Scroll down.  There are like 50 of them.


----------



## Nick259 (Nov 8, 2009)

can anybody tell me if borderlands has a cd key? 

no i'm not a pirate  see here


----------



## lemode (Nov 8, 2009)

double post


----------



## lemode (Nov 8, 2009)

Nick259 said:


> can anybody tell me if borderlands has a cd key?
> 
> no i'm not a pirate  see here



can't help got mine from steam.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2009)

lemode said:


> can't help got mine from steam.



Don't know for certain.  I will have to check when I get home.  Even if you bought it from Steam it would have a CD key if it was needed, just stored in your account.  I remember Batman AA telling me what mine was and about how Steam would save it and enter it during install for me, blah blah blah; however, I don't remember Borderlands saying anything like that.


----------



## lemode (Nov 8, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Don't know for certain.  I will have to check when I get home.  Even if you bought it from Steam it would have a CD key if it was needed, just stored in your account.  I remember Batman AA telling me what mine was and about how Steam would save it and enter it during install for me, blah blah blah; however, I don't remember Borderlands saying anything like that.



i did not see a key for BL anywhere.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2009)

lemode said:


> i did not see a key for BL anywhere.



There you go, no CD key for Borderlands.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Scroll down.  There are like 50 of them.



I know but there is only some much you can show in a screen shot.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I know but there is only some much you can show in a screen shot.



No prob.  That was more for people reading this post for information on the game cause I know someone will go, "How many awards are there?".  I did have one issue with it for the 12 Days of Pandora award.  When you highlight it, the down arrow on the right side seems to be broken, so you have to use PageUp and PageDown to see all the requirements.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No prob.  That was more for people reading this post for information on the game cause I know someone will go, "How many awards are there?".  I did have one issue with it for the 12 Days of Pandora award.  When you highlight it, the down arrow on the right side seems to be broken, so you have to use PageUp and PageDown to see all the requirements.



i found issues like that all over the place, where page down was the only way to scroll


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i found issues like that all over the place, where page down was the only way to scroll



Theres a tweak to allow mouse scrolling, thats what I use.


----------



## lemode (Nov 9, 2009)

stupid people on consoles. i mean it's gearbox/2k's fault...but good lord...a glitch that lets you to max out all stats. anything to get a leg up i guess.

Borderlands Console Glitch


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2009)

They complain about the load speed.  Loads were quick on PC. XD

Also, you can max out your skill points on PC by getting creative with a memory editor or downloading a trainer (effectively the same thing).


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Hopefully they patch that soon.


----------



## lemode (Nov 9, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Also, you can max out your skill points on PC by getting creative with a memory editor or downloading a trainer (effectively the same thing).



I’m not one to mod beyond the set level requirements hard coded into any game. Again modding your char defeats the level 50 cap and thus further illustrates my point as to the PvP not being anywhere near regulated or worth while in this game.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah having locally stored characters destroyed PvP and made it fall short of what it potentially could have been. They could have released a PvP DLC for those more interested in PvP that opened up all new arenas and such, but it's all ruined from the start now.


----------



## lemode (Nov 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah having locally stored characters destroyed PvP and made it fall short of what it potentially could have been. They could have released a PvP DLC for those more interested in PvP that opened up all new arenas and such, but it's all ruined from the start now.



Seriously DD! I am still trying to figure out how to get more out of this game. I can’t stand Bricks mechanic so I refuse to level him. I am going to help the same UK friend go through the game again. He wanted to play Mord this time round and that leaves me with Roland. After leveling Mord and Lilith, Roland isn’t even close to special.

I too was hoping for some PvP DLC (which I am sure a new arena is inevitable) but it looks like this game is all PvE based. If the Island of Dr. Ned adds more to the level cap thus requiring you to go through the game a 3rd playthrough, I will probably only level Lilith and that will effectively be the end of the game for me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Now that I'm playing Lilith, I'm really starting to dislike Mordecai, at least for SP.


----------



## lemode (Nov 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Now that I'm playing Lilith, I'm really starting to dislike Mordecai, at least for SP.



haha i had the same thoughts. lilith is the most fun to play and her mechanic is the best imo.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2009)

Soldier is really fun at late level if you know how to make him.  It's just constant hp/shield regen an machine gun fast shotguns with sweet accuracy.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, but Lilith is fun while getting to those high levels as well  On paper, she looks SUPER dull, but she rocks.

I've got this SMG on Mordecai that I want Lilith to use SOOOO badly.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2009)

lol DD did you try out that build I recommended?


----------



## lemode (Nov 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah, but Lilith is fun while getting to those high levels as well  On paper, she looks SUPER dull, but she rocks.
> 
> I've got this SMG on Mordecai that I want Lilith to use SOOOO badly.



you can give me a shout, i'll help you transfer anything you need transfered.

j0ust


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

I need to level a lot more first  (that answers both Binge and lemode).

School's getting busy again. Cuts down on my playtime a lot


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2009)

lemode said:


> you can give me a shout, i'll help you transfer anything you need transfered.
> 
> j0ust



You think you could help me with that lemode?


----------



## lemode (Nov 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> You think you could help me with that lemode?



of course. i'm down to help anyone transfer things they need on other toons.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2009)

tag is [TPU]BiNGE I believe what's yours?


----------



## lemode (Nov 9, 2009)

j0ust and that's a zero not an O


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

i think i'm in trouble since i went lilith first... i may well not enjoy playing as the others now


----------



## bigtye (Nov 10, 2009)

Nah Mussels, you haven't spoilt it, if you're enjoying coop so much, then Roland I find is the coop character.

Ammo and health regen for team. Leadership mods that affect the team, half his stuff is geared to benefit coop only and is next to useless on sp. eg shooting health

As a support char my Roland has saved my groups skins on several occassions providing a fire base from which to heal and recover whilst putting out some serious damage. My mates love my Roland.

Tye


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i think i'm in trouble since i went lilith first... i may well not enjoy playing as the others now



I started a new game with Brick and I am enjoying listen to him grunt and grown while I bash people's heads in.  It is some funny stuff when goes all Berserk on people.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2009)

bigtye said:


> Nah Mussels, you haven't spoilt it, if you're enjoying coop so much, then Roland I find is the coop character.
> 
> Ammo and health regen for team. Leadership mods that affect the team, half his stuff is geared to benefit coop only and is next to useless on sp. eg shooting health
> 
> ...



Yep, any group without a healing/ammo regening Roland, isnt a real group. He is the co-op character.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I started a new game with Brick and I am enjoying listen to him grunt and grown while I bash people's heads in.  It is some funny stuff when goes all Berserk on people.



Yeah Brick doesnt ever shut up, always screaming, it is pretty funny.


----------



## lemode (Nov 10, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I started a new game with Brick and I am enjoying listen to him grunt and grown while I bash people's heads in.  It is some funny stuff when goes all Berserk on people.



personally i find Brick obnoxious. after playing with my friend for 7 lvls i ended up turning off my volume for the rest of the 43 levels.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well looks like DLC is on the way in 2 weeks, thats pretty nice.

http://www.comicspot.com/news/6239409.html


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2009)

No word on a release date for the PC version, though


----------



## lemode (Nov 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> No word on a release date for the PC version, though



No specifics what the DLC will bring other than a new area to explore/baddies? LOL @ it costing $10 for the consoletards. I’m sure I won’t be laughing when Gearbox decides to charge PC gamers for DLC :shadedshu


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 10, 2009)

L4d2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2009)

lemode said:


> No specifics what the DLC will bring other than a new area to explore/baddies? LOL @ it costing $10 for the consoletards. I’m sure I won’t be laughing when Gearbox decides to charge PC gamers for DLC :shadedshu



Weapons/Areas/Mobs, all things I would assume it would add, doubting another class, but maybe?


----------



## lemode (Nov 10, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Weapons/Areas/Mobs, all things I would assume it would add, doubting another class, but maybe?



i don't see them releasing another Merc that would be too weird this soon after launch and i am sure we'd know about something that major.

yay on the other content? area, baddies, missions, boss(es), easter eggs...whoopty dooooooooo!

how about at least 1 new arena. and patch the save game files so they can't be edited. come on prolong the life of the game a little more than another play through and some grinding (god forbid they raise the cap calling that content).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2009)

lemode said:


> i don't see them releasing another Merc that would be too weird this soon after launch and i am sure we'd know about something that major.
> 
> yay on the other content? area, baddies, missions, boss(es), easter eggs...whoopty dooooooooo!
> 
> how about at least 1 new arena. and patch the save game files so they can't be edited. come on prolong the life of the game a little more than another play through and some grinding (god forbid they raise the cap calling that content).



Thats what most DLC give, whoopty doo? I'm sure with a new area you will see a new arena as it would be in that new area (I think your over reacting, need to calm down and think here), and as far as locking files, that isnt ever going to happen, this is a local save game, I expected people changing ini's right off the bat, thats why I only play with friends.


----------



## lemode (Nov 10, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats what most DLC give, whoopty doo? I'm sure with a new area you will see a new arena as it would be in that new area (I think your over reacting, need to calm down and think here), and as far as locking files, that isnt ever going to happen, this is a local save game, I expected people changing ini's right off the bat, thats why I only play with friends.



i am calm as can be. i know that most DLC is garbage anyway hence the whoopty do. i know sarcasm is hard to detect without  <--that.

and i only play with friends too. however i am more PvP minded than anything and wish this game had some more replay value than just grinding the whole game repeatedly. that's already old. i'm sure the devs left plenty of space for future play throughs. i'm already done with the grind now i would like something that suits my multiplayer needs. as you so eloquently put it, I already know that isn't going to happen.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I'm bored of the game by now. I can't bring myself to take Lilith as far as going against Sledge. This game's great for the first playthrough, but right now it just seems meh. I think I need to try some CoOp.


----------



## lemode (Nov 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah I'm bored of the game by now. I can't bring myself to take Lilith as far as going against Sledge. This game's great for the first playthrough, but right now it just seems meh. I think I need to try some CoOp.



co-op will make the game go by faster and (depending on who you play with) more fun. but after that you'll be right back to where you are feeling right now.


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 10, 2009)

When playing co-op has anyone tested if enemies get more difficult based on what level the other players that join are or is it a flat rate?


----------



## lemode (Nov 10, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> When playing co-op has anyone tested if enemies get more difficult based on what level the other players that join are or is it a flat rate?



You know I’ve played with 3 at max co-op and it appeared that the amount of superbads or kickass or higher up NPCs appeared in 3s most of the time.  1 per 2 per and so on and so forth….looks like simple math as far as I am concerned.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah I'm bored of the game by now. I can't bring myself to take Lilith as far as going against Sledge. This game's great for the first playthrough, but right now it just seems meh. I think I need to try some CoOp.



Carne and Myself have been on every night this past week. (This is our solution to the Sacred phiasco.) I play a Firefly and Carne is a soldier.

Things that bother me about this game...Did anyone in this thread play HellGate London? This game totally reminds of it. From the way AI behaves to the way some of the creatures look, especially the Rocs. The good news is this game is way more stable then HellGate, the bad news is it seems to be just as repetative (not just the game play, but the environment.) and you can not customize your character as much.

Online, there are really only 2 classes being played. Lillith and Sniper guy. Had I known this before playing single player I would have started with a different class, just to be different. If I start a new campaign Im playing the weakest guy.


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 10, 2009)

lemode said:


> You know I’ve played with 3 at max co-op and it appeared that the amount of superbads or kickass or higher up NPCs appeared in 3s most of the time.  1 per 2 per and so on and so forth….looks like simple math as far as I am concerned.



Enemies have more health while playing co-op, unless I'm crazy I haven't played co-op since the first week it was released I'll give it a try tomorrow to see if they do.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh yeah the enemies scale big time. It goes from with 1 player one hitting a weak bandit to with 4 players unloading an entire clip.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 10, 2009)

wow this game looks sick! wish i wasnt so damn poor id buy it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2009)

lemode said:


> i am calm as can be. i know that most DLC is garbage anyway hence the whoopty do. i know sarcasm is hard to detect without  <--that.
> 
> and i only play with friends too. however i am more PvP minded than anything and wish this game had some more replay value than just grinding the whole game repeatedly. that's already old. i'm sure the devs left plenty of space for future play throughs. i'm already done with the grind now i would like something that suits my multiplayer needs. as you so eloquently put it, I already know that isn't going to happen.



The way I look at it is, the games been out for like 1.5 months and already DLC, so I'm thinking future support will be good, I've already got my moneys worth out of it, anything more will just be a bonus.


----------



## lemode (Nov 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> ...









i think this game recycles weapons lol. this is the same pearlscent weapon I had before. thing is now, since i have pistol to 50, it is a great gun on mord. it's hits for 500 each tic and has a HUGE magazine! crits for 2k. pretty insane.


----------



## CarneASADA (Nov 11, 2009)

some nice weapons there...

i personally...
haven't found squat for weapons...

i think ZEN and I are going to play some CO-OP later...

when in lobby... add friend ....  sanBENdaHOE   (must be on at same time for it to accept)
then we can invite to join..

also.. my msn is over on the left...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

i found the same SMG twice - it was exactly the same, except one was level 19 with a 28 round mag, and another was level 25 with a 48 round mag.


even if you get lookalikes, there are often changes in stats based on your level


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2009)

I really like this game, it has kept me interested since I got it (really hard for games to do) I cant wait till I finish my comp so I can play proper (AMD X2 4200, 1 gig of mem and a single 9800gt is struggling a bit at 1920 X 1200).

I try to get at least a Lvl a day (I think I am at 25 now, which is a miracle for me)

I made my own game a few nights ago an it was really easy and fun, People jumped in and left and new people jumped in. 

Being able to chat and play with friends would make it even better to me (I talk a lot) so I am hoping to figure the mic thing soon.


----------



## lemode (Nov 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i found the same SMG twice - it was exactly the same, except one was level 19 with a 28 round mag, and another was level 25 with a 48 round mag.
> 
> 
> even if you get lookalikes, there are often changes in stats based on your level



yes you come across teh same gun multiple times over the course of your 2 play throughs wit hdifferent stats. the pearlsnt weapon i have is the same as the one i got before...same as one pictured on google and the borderlands wiki. that one specifically was the same both times. i know for a fact.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 11, 2009)

Guys whats the best way to lvl up during the first half of the game? Are the side missions the best way to gain exp?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Guys whats the best way to lvl up during the first half of the game? Are the side missions the best way to gain exp?



main quest til you cant main quest anymore, then go back and do all the side missions in one big hit.


----------



## Meltdown (Nov 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Guys whats the best way to lvl up during the first half of the game? Are the side missions the best way to gain exp?



Side missions will help but on your way to the side mission kill the bugs. My bro and I were messing around with the bugs in rust common east and they dish out some nice skill artifacts lvl 3, that’s what my bro was looking for and I lvl up two times. My bro had to be the one to kill the daddy bug so the skill artifacts was for his character. injoy shot guns work good on the bugs


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2009)

lemode said:


> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/DD.jpg
> 
> i think this game recycles weapons lol. this is the same pearlscent weapon I had before. thing is now, since i have pistol to 50, it is a great gun on mord. it's hits for 500 each tic and has a HUGE magazine! crits for 2k. pretty insane.


Holy bat, shitman!  That's mondo damage values on that gun.  The highest I've ever seen was 131 on a Crimson repeater.




mlee49 said:


> Guys whats the best way to lvl up during the first half of the game? Are the side missions the best way to gain exp?


Side quests (note the difficulty before attempting them although you should always accept them all).  The more side quests you do, the easier the main quest will be.  Beware the the acid crystal shock cave is very difficult, as is the final round of the second tournament.  The rest of them are relatively easy.




Meltdown said:


> Side missions will help but on your way to the side mission kill the bugs. My bro and I were messing around with the bugs in rust common east and they dish out some nice skill artifacts lvl 3, that’s what my bro was looking for and I lvl up two times. My bro had to be the one to kill the daddy bug so the skill artifacts was for his character. injoy shot guns work good on the bugs


I used my thumper on them and it worked great even on a BadMutha/Badass, you just need room to back pedal.  They apparently don't have much health so any weapon that does a lot of damage and is semi-accurate will work.  Tips say they are vulnerable to incidiary weapons as well as grenades.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I really like this game, it has kept me interested since I got it (really hard for games to do) I cant wait till I finish my comp so I can play proper (AMD X2 4200, 1 gig of mem and a single 9800gt is struggling a bit at 1920 X 1200).
> 
> I try to get at least a Lvl a day (I think I am at 25 now, which is a miracle for me)
> 
> ...



If you get the mic figured out let me know, I havent even looked into it, but just a brief glance I don't even see any mic things on any menus.


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you get the mic figured out let me know, I havent even looked into it, but just a brief glance I don't even see any mic things on any menus.



Mine auto sensed that it was plugged in, and no push to talk all senses when you talk.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Mine auto sensed that it was plugged in, and no push to talk all senses when you talk.



So if you have a mic hooked up, it just runs auto?


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So if you have a mic hooked up, it just runs auto?



Both mine and my room mates do it. I turned it off in the ini's because we usually use Ventrilo. But yes it autosensed it.


----------



## lemode (Nov 11, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Both mine and my room mates do it. I turned it off in the ini's because we usually use Ventrilo. But yes it autosensed it.



I didn’t know the mic worked auto till I ripped one a few days into leveling Lilith with my friend. He asked me what that was (thinking he was talking about something else and not knowing he could hear me) and I started explaining shooting barrels and the damage they did based on what color they were. He started cracking up and asked if my ass was a red barrel cuz he definitely heard and explosion.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you get the mic figured out let me know, I havent even looked into it, but just a brief glance I don't even see any mic things on any menus.




I usually just use games to show others what the dif between GPUs is like. So I never have messed with mic settings (except in CSS) this one looks different so I went out and picked up a mic. 

But this game looks like it would be especially cool to chat in (you go there, Il go here etc)

I am crazy busy doing my comp this week (mod contest 16th) but once done I will be figuring how to set up the mic and enjoy the game (so dont get bored in the mean time, lol)


Kenshai said:


> Mine auto sensed that it was plugged in, and no push to talk all senses when you talk.



LOL, so easy even I could do it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just tried it, mic plugged in, worked first shot. Anyone know where steam saves weapon screenshots? I just got a rocket launcher that has 1700 damage  Need to show that bad boy off.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2009)

Documents/My Games/Borderlands/WillowGame/Screenshots

I found a 60% health boost shield for Lilith


----------



## lemode (Nov 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Documents/My Games/Borderlands/WillowGame/Screenshots
> 
> I found a 60% health boost shield for Lilith



DD I found another Pearlescent gun.

This one suits Mord really well when you have lethal strike slotted. It crit for 3,890 and even 2 shot (melee) a superbad desperado.


----------



## lemode (Nov 16, 2009)

yes i know i'm obnoxious and yes i still love and play the shit out of this game.

i just stumbled upon this awesome app that someone made for the game.
http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=85874

without having to go into your game folder this does everything you'd need to tweak the game. i am stoked because i love windowed gaming over full screen becasue i hate alt tabbing to get to my desktop this app gives you a checkbox to go windowed.

I have to point out one thing about the FOV changing. lol 200 is ridic and flips you upside down. I have fov set to 110 and it's super fisheye. makes me feel like i am on drugs. but it's kind of dope way to play the game. makes zooming in more fun.

a third person toggle that makes aiming tough and is fun to mess with.

can't wait for this dlc even if its just a silly PvE game i still love it!


----------



## shevanel (Nov 16, 2009)

lemode said:


> yes i know i'm obnoxious and yes i still love and play the shit out of this game.
> 
> i just stumbled upon this awesome app that someone made for the game.
> http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=85874
> ...



very cool. thanks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Been meaning to post this bad boy up for a while, it's quiet mean even though I am now 44.


----------



## lemode (Nov 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Been meaning to post this bad boy up for a while, it's quiet mean even though I am now 44.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091116/Capture130.jpg



what kind of upfront damage does that thing do? i want #'s damn it! actually you should just send me your save game file so i can have it! come on! i will give you my farm friendly mordecai file that has an assload of good weapons!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 16, 2009)

Damn, that thing is insane.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Been meaning to post this bad boy up for a while, it's quiet mean even though I am now 44.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091116/Capture130.jpg


What benefit does "Monster Kill!" have?  The damage on it is insanely high and 4 shots is also high.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Been meaning to post this bad boy up for a while, it's quiet mean even though I am now 44.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091116/Capture130.jpg



LOL, I was so happy with my shot guns 110 damage till I saw that...


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 16, 2009)

Monster Kill!, Torgue Redemption: Fires a slow moving rocket with a larger blast radius than typical rocket launchers and uses multiple rounds per shot. (This is a reference to the Unreal weapon The Redeemer which fires remote controlled nuclear warheads, often resulting in the announcer shouting "Monster Kill!".)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Monster Kill!, Torgue Redemption: Fires a slow moving rocket with a larger blast radius than typical rocket launchers and uses multiple rounds per shot. (This is a reference to the Unreal weapon The Redeemer which fires remote controlled nuclear warheads, often resulting in the announcer shouting "Monster Kill!".)


Ah, yeah.  The Redeemer was awesome (or a PITA) in UT2004.  I doubt you can shoot it down in Borderlands, not that you'd really have a reason to.




lemode said:


> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/psc2.jpg


I want!  I think I never came across a scoped rifle with melee damage.  It has that plus the 12 shot bonus (know what that does?).


----------



## lemode (Nov 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I want!  I think I never came across a scoped rifle with melee damage.  It has that plus the 12 shot bonus (know what that does?).



PM me your email and you shall have it (when I get home from work)

the bonus is, is that it fires 12 bullets rapidly and around in a circle...pretty dope.


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What benefit does "Monster Kill!" have?  The damage on it is insanely high and 4 shots is also high.



I'm pretty sure monster kill is a multi rocket shot but I can't guarantee that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2009)

lemode said:


> PM me your email and you shall have it (when I get home from work)
> 
> the bonus is, is that it fires 12 bullets rapidly and around in a circle...pretty dope.


Naw, I'm too tied up in Dragon Age so I probably won't be playing Borderlands for many months (if ever again).  Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## lemode (Nov 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Naw, I'm too tied up in Dragon Age so I probably won't be playing Borderlands for many months (if ever again).  Thanks for the offer though.



Well no worries man…

My offer stands for anyone…I have grinded out a ton of pearl and orange weapons on a lvl 50 mord…just PM Me your email and you’ll have tons of guns at your disposal. I have a 50 Liltih, Brick, as well. Lilith has nice stuff Brick only has a single orange Hyperion x4 Cuastic launcher. He’s crap so that’s the only good gun you’ll get on him!

I’ll do whatever I can to keep this game alive lolz.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 16, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I'm pretty sure monster kill is a multi rocket shot but I can't guarantee that.



Monster Kill! = 4 launcher ammunition per shot to fire a projectile with an extremely large splash damage range, causing major damage to whatever it hits. Even when there is just one rocket in the launcher, it still shoots a full strength projectile.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 16, 2009)

lemode said:


> what kind of upfront damage does that thing do? i want #'s damn it! actually you should just send me your save game file so i can have it! come on! i will give you my farm friendly mordecai file that has an assload of good weapons!



Large, very large numbers, I usually run in guns blazing, die, shoot any enemy come back to life, drop a turret, and I get 10% health regen aoe + turret, kill everything else. This goes for multi player too. 

Only issue with the rocket is it has a 5 round clip, so you fire 4 rounds at once and own, then it only fires 1 round for much less, so I get use to firing 4 rounds at once, then hitting reload.



MKmods said:


> LOL, I was so happy with my shot guns 110 damage till I saw that...



 110 with a multi is very nice, I love my shotty with 120 and x8 I think. I had one with 160 and x12 it was amazing, but slow shots.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Ah, yeah.  The Redeemer was awesome (or a PITA) in UT2004.  I doubt you can shoot it down in Borderlands, not that you'd really have a reason to.



Sure you do, a real quick death, even a remotely close shot will blow my shield completely off and do a bit of damage to me.


----------



## lemode (Nov 17, 2009)

a pretty big patch is available for dl on steam.

only thing in the notes that i really cared about was the fixing of lilith's Phase strike.

people are saying now they are having problems connecting co-op...great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk4q9KBRdKs

video of the DLC looks pretty dope.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does look good, also wanted to clarify on Monster Kill a bit, it only fires 1 rocket, with the power of 4 (also uses 4 ammo), and it does move very very slow.


----------



## lemode (Nov 17, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Been meaning to post this bad boy up for a while, it's quiet mean even though I am now 44.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091116/Capture130.jpg









I didn't realize I virtually had the same launcher. Must be new in my inventory from farming becasue this is the first i've seen of it.

It's def a good launcher...but when a shotgun can 1 shot someone and a rocket launcher can't (without hurting you) it just makes launchers pointless to use for me.

shotguns oneshot in PvP and this launcher still didn't. i'm just not a fan of rockets in this game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 17, 2009)

lemode said:


> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/same.jpg
> 
> I didn't realize I virtually had the same launcher. Must be new in my inventory from farming becasue this is the first i've seen of it.
> 
> ...



Yeah I havent PvPd at all, that would be too big, slow, and dangerous to use in PvP. I am a Combat Medic, so it's splash damage rips enemys faces off and will bring my friends hp from 1/4 to full in a single shot, along with MIRVs going off like crazy, it's a healing good time. It's surprising to see that it picked up that much damage from only being 4 levels higher, just imagine with a high 40's weapon level would do...


----------



## lemode (Nov 17, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I havent PvPd at all, that would be too big, slow, and dangerous to use in PvP. I am a Combat Medic, so it's splash damage rips enemys faces off and will bring my friends hp from 1/4 to full in a single shot, along with MIRVs going off like crazy, it's a healing good time. It's surprising to see that it picked up that much damage from only being 4 levels higher, just imagine with a high 40's weapon level would do...



i think this particular weapon has a cap...the only other rocket laucnher i have is an orange x4 caustic launcher that does the same dmg as this redemption and it's 48. not saying a lvl 40+ one doesn't exist...i just highly doubt it does because that would clearly make it the best launcher and weapon in game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 17, 2009)

lemode said:


> i think this particular weapon has a cap...the only other rocket laucnher i have is an orange x4 caustic launcher that does the same dmg as this redemption and it's 48. not saying a lvl 40+ one doesn't exist...i just highly doubt it does because that would clearly make it the best launcher and weapon in game.



I don't think it is capped, looking on other forums, I'm finding people mentioning having 2200 damage ones and one guy even a 2900 damage one... Now loooking some more, see a few with 2600 damage ones, of coarse no one ever posts a picture. But it seems "Steel Redemption" is the best one.


----------



## lemode (Nov 17, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't think it is capped, looking on other forums, I'm finding people mentioning having 2200 damage ones and one guy even a 2900 damage one... Now loooking some more, see a few with 2600 damage ones, of coarse no one ever posts a picture. But it seems "Steel Redemption" is the best one.



i wouldn't believe anything till seeing it with your own eyes. 2900 dmg sounds pretty far fetched. show me proof or it doesn't exist


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 17, 2009)

lemode said:


> i wouldn't believe anything till seeing it with your own eyes. 2900 dmg sounds pretty far fetched. show me proof or it doesn't exist



Your picked up 300 damage from just being 4 levels higher, I havent heard of any weapons being capped, so it doesnt sound too off to me, heck when I seen the 1700 with my own eyes I was like "no way", but there it is. I agree though a picture would be nice, but on multiple forums, multiple people have said they have them.


----------



## lemode (Nov 17, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your picked up 300 damage from just being 4 levels higher, I havent heard of any weapons being capped, so it doesnt sound too off to me, heck when I seen the 1700 with my own eyes I was like "no way", but there it is. I agree though a picture would be nice, but on multiple forums, multiple people have said they have them.



People are also inherently full of shit…that’s why I post stuff for people to see so they know that I R TEH REAL DEAL SON!1!11!1


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

rockets seem to do nothing... i've hit people in the face with one that should have killed them, and had them do next to no damage - yet a sniper rifle with far less damage one hit kills


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 18, 2009)

this game is seriously pissing me off


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 18, 2009)

Why?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> rockets seem to do nothing... i've hit people in the face with one that should have killed them, and had them do next to no damage - yet a sniper rifle with far less damage one hit kills



Yeah, I use them for splash damage, their single target damage doesnt seem to work to well.



overclocking101 said:


> this game is seriously pissing me off



Usually when something pisses someone off they elaborate, whats the problem?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> this game is seriously pissing me off



well then put it down for abit and take a break.


----------



## RevengE (Nov 18, 2009)

I played for my first few hours tonight. This game is awesome so far.


----------



## Azazel (Nov 18, 2009)

If anyone still plays this add me on steam (if you have it)

lol I got the game on release but has not worked at all till last night.

housam92


----------



## RevengE (Nov 18, 2009)

I have it but not on steam.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 18, 2009)

got the game last week, level 35 Hunter atm and im in the Enclave. I know im near the end... so i need to know, once you finish it - can you continue with that character and do more side quests?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> got the game last week, level 35 Hunter atm and im in the Enclave. I know im near the end... so i need to know, once you finish it - can you continue with that character and do more side quests?



yes - when you come back into the game, just dont choose the new game + and you can finish off your side quests before starting again on the higher difficulty


----------



## RevengE (Nov 18, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> got the game last week, level 35 Hunter atm and im in the Enclave. I know im near the end... so i need to know, once you finish it - can you continue with that character and do more side quests?



that's a good question. I just started tonight and Im already level 15. HAHA i played until 7am  good thing no work today! It's 7:15am here in ohio and I'm not tired..Wierd.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yes - when you come back into the game, just dont choose the new game + and you can finish off your side quests before starting again on the higher difficulty



When I finished it I moved onto Play through 2, but I can select Play through 1 and go back to it, I haven't ever done a quest there, but I have turned in some I had left over, so I don't think it matters if you move onto Play through 2.


----------



## RevengE (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm Level 17 only played for alittle bit today. Waiting on a friend to get home so we can play online. Im on the mission where you have to kill Slag or whatever the hell is name is, Just got the Key to his place and now i'm on my way to Pwn.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 19, 2009)

Quick note.

I just hit 9999999 in money and I noticed something weird.  I bought a 1.2 mil gun and the number did not move.  Apparently like the text box, the game will keep track of more money than it can display.  As such, you don't need to feel bad about continuing to loot like crazy cause you hit this mark because chances are, you are far beyond it now.

This makes we wonder about the skill levels.  Once they expand the game, will any experience beyond 50.99 be accounted for?  Say they increase the level cap to 65, and I have enough XP already to be 58; do I get 8 levels immediately when I install said expansion?  If so, does this also apply to weapon skill cap?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

The second time around is really more challenging and only wish that this level of difficult was found the 1st time around.  



Spoiler



You go from purple colored weapons to peanut butter color weapons and upgrades a 2nd time around.


  Is there any rhythm or reason to the color coding?


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 19, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> got the game last week, level 35 Hunter atm and im in the Enclave. I know im near the end... so i need to know, once you finish it - can you continue with that character and do more side quests?


I know you can do a 2nd playthrough. I'm a level 43 soldier


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The second time around is really more challenging and only wish that this level of difficult was found the 1st time around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peanut butter color = Orange, you can get some of those in the 1st play through, but they become more common on 2nd playthrough as your a higher level, think of them as "Legendary" type weapons.


----------



## lemode (Nov 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The second time around is really more challenging and only wish that this level of difficult was found the 1st time around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White = Most common
Green = Still common
Blue = Slightly less common
Purple = Less common
Orange (and yellowish) = Rare
Pearlescent = Rarest (I’ve only acquired 5 total in 200+ hours of gameplay)


----------



## MKmods (Nov 19, 2009)

I am getting ready to start using my new comp and was wondering if I can move my Lvl's over to the new comp like in COD4?
Has anyone done/seen it yet?


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2009)

Rant:



Spoiler



Disappointed in the ending! I wanted Loot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am getting ready to start using my new comp and was wondering if I can move my Lvl's over to the new comp like in COD4?
> Has anyone done/seen it yet?



Yes you can. Copy your documents/games/borderlands, etc. to your new comp.



MoonPig said:


> Rant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 19, 2009)

Thx DD..

LOL, Im really broke in real life but as I run around in the game collecting money I have the vague feeling I get to keep it...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 19, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Rant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thus my need/want for an expansion.  The game is good, but it could be great with some minor additions.  Dealing with "that" should be one.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2009)

yea... and playthrough 2 makes it a right ammo waste to kill Skags... Also, the missions like buy a grenade? lol....


----------



## lemode (Nov 19, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> yea... and playthrough 2 makes it a right ammo waste to kill Skags... Also, the missions like buy a grenade? lol....



yeah buying a shield when i already have 1 equiped and buying grenades when i am full...try doing that 8 times with 4 chars and tell me how annoying that ish is! another reason that just adding playthroughs and more grinding (lvl cap increase) would be retardedly pointless for this game even if it is just to 'experience' the 'new content'.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2009)

Not sure if anyone posted this already, but I thought I'd help notify people of the update for PC that just came out.  Probably good to add to the Post 1.

http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/games/borderlands



> Update 1.0.1 Notes:
> 
> - Characters that have lost skill points will have the lost points refunded
> - Clients will no longer lose proficiency progress upon leaving a co-op game
> ...


----------



## lemode (Nov 19, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this already, but I thought I'd help notify people of the update for PC that just came out.  Probably good to add to the Post 1.
> 
> http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/games/borderlands



i mentioned it on the previous page.

Lilith's Phase strike and melee attacks from Phase Walk now function as intended was the only thing I cared about.

Bricks Sting Like A Bee needs to be looked at too becasue I'm only dashing maybe 1 out of 10 times i hit Berserk.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry bro didnt' see it before I posted.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 20, 2009)

lemode said:


> i mentioned it on the previous page.
> 
> Lilith's Phase strike and melee attacks from Phase Walk now function as intended was the only thing I cared about.
> 
> Bricks Sting Like A Bee needs to be looked at too becasue I'm only dashing maybe 1 out of 10 times i hit Berserk.



Wait.  You dash when you activate berserk?  that should skill should make you dash every single time you hit R-Mouse while in Berserk mode (the uppercut), right?


----------



## lemode (Nov 20, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Wait.  You dash when you activate berserk?  that should skill should make you dash every single time you hit R-Mouse while in Berserk mode (the uppercut), right?



you should dash forward any time you punch while in berserk...i dash one out of ten times.

clearly broken.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 20, 2009)

Ugh...already burnt out with Borderlands after only 6 hours of play. That didn't take long.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 20, 2009)

> - Benchmarking feature now works as intended



There's a benchmarking program???


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 20, 2009)

lemode said:


> you should dash forward any time you punch while in berserk...i dash one out of ten times.
> 
> clearly broken.



Wow, I have not put any points there cause I personal did not like the skill.  Few enemies are smart enough to run from Brick when he goes all Roid Rage on them.




Soylent Joe said:


> Ugh...already burnt out with Borderlands after only 6 hours of play. That didn't take long.



Really, are you kidding me?  Either you are not a fan of FSP's or don't like games where you primarily just loot the place.  I have an affinity for the habit because looting was part my AOE2 strategy online.  My first multiply, online game.

Come to thing of it, I enjoy a lot of games where my urge to loot the place is encouraged or at least allowed to unusual extent.


----------



## Meltdown (Nov 20, 2009)

lemode said:


> you should dash forward any time you punch while in berserk...i dash one out of ten times.
> 
> clearly broken.



Well it works for me loved that 20' jump to puntch, is this since the patch ? been while since i used him


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok so I'm noticing something wierd going on.  Every time I open up my weapons stock screen(tab, then weapons) I drop to like 8 fps.

Also when an enemy drops a weapon/mod my fps go waaaaay down(like 10 or so).  WTF?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2009)

That is indeed odd. I haven't noticed anything of the sort. Post up at the support forums and see if anybody has an answer, and let us know on this end


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I'm not sure what it is.  It does it with all resolutions, all enhancements, and it gets really choppy when theres a round of enemies that end up dropping stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2009)

defrag?


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 20, 2009)

?huh?

It is on a schedule but I'll drop that and check back.


----------



## lemode (Nov 20, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> Well it works for me loved that 20' jump to puntch, is this since the patch ? been while since i used him



It doesn't seem to work for me like I said 1 out of 10 and I've even tried it @ different distances. 

Not like I play brick at all though so it’s pretty much irrelevant. Merely just something I noticed while grinding him out to 50. He is the worst to play out of the 4 chars.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 21, 2009)

Well troubleshooted the problem, turns out it's an SLI thing.  Probably gonna have to wait for better drivers to be released for it to work better. 


Good news is a single 275 can max out 1920x1200 w/4xAA and High settings


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 21, 2009)

Weird that it's an SLI thing. Maybe it's only with Tri-SLI, because my two 285s didn't do anything like that.


----------



## Binge (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds like an issue with the drivers.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 22, 2009)

The drivers alone are the problem with this game + SLI.  The EVGA SLI Profile update fixes it, but I had to drop down to 2x 275's and I think thats where the problem lied.  Going from 3-2 cards, but here's what I did to fix it:
Disabled SLI
Uninstalled the Evga SLI enhancement update
Restarted
RE-Installed the Evga SLI update
Opened Nvidia CP and enabled SLI
Restarted game with no slow downs.


----------



## bigtye (Nov 23, 2009)

I have installed the patch on 2 different computers, one with an 5850 ATI and one with a 9600GT, both now have problems with the on screen display in game.

Anything indoors is just a grey or black square, no texture, shadows etc. and outdoors anything like a garage door or tent flap are just grey or back shapes as well.

How do I correct this? I have found some references to resetting a graphics setting but haven't been able to work out what was meant.

Help would be appreciated.

Tye

OK, I found a fix for my ATI card. Disabling catalyst AI in ccc did the trick. Still no fix for nvidia cards that i could find.


----------



## lemode (Nov 23, 2009)

I think it's safe to say now. I'm TOTALLY done with this game...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Way to burn yourself out! lol Looks like you got your moneys worth out of it, it is a great game, but I don't think I could sit down and play it that much.


----------



## lemode (Nov 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Way to burn yourself out! lol Looks like you got your moneys worth out of it, it is a great game, but I don't think I could sit down and play it that much.



lol yeah I am definitely burnt out and i totally got my $$ worth even though I am kind of glad I will have room to breathe till the DLC comes out. I am shocked I actually grinded out Brick because I absolutely hate him esp. after playing and PvPing with the other 3 

Brick and Roland were the least rewarding to me. But Roland is hands down better than Brick.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Roland is a team player, if your going solo or PvPing with him I could see it being boring. But with a full team, I find sprinting from teamate to teamate healing them and rezzing them is a lot of fun.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

check like 50 posts back or something Lee   lol that sh!t's hilarious no?


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah I just got done with the "Dumpster Diving" mission to recover some guys porn stash.  "Some pages are stuck together" Eww!

Also just found my first Enderian weapon.  A 800pt sniper rifle.  I need a better CR since I'm modded to run 36% CR Damage.


----------



## lemode (Nov 25, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091125/Capture004.jpg



haha i posted that same pic a while ago still makes me lol though.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 25, 2009)

I dont know how this game generates weapons, but it sucks!  I want/need a better CR and keep finding crap.  

Best gun I've found so far is a pistol that has 7x95 damage.   Handy little bugger, but only holds 2 shots.  Two critical shots and it can deliver a Second Wind like no other.


----------



## lemode (Nov 25, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah I just got done with the "Dumpster Diving" mission to recover some guys porn stash.  "Some pages are stuck together" Eww!
> 
> Also just found my first Enderian weapon.  A 800pt sniper rifle.  I need a better CR since I'm modded to run 36% CR Damage.



since you're 31 you're going to run into better guns when you hit your later 40's i only had 1 maybe 2 orange guns on my first run through. but by the second run through i had about 6 by the end of the game. you'll have to farm and keep playing after your second play through to run across more oranges randomly/vending machines. my list is pretty long now since i farmed about 2 hours every day. lots of copies of the same guns. only one of certain other ones. just takes tiem and grinding stuff out.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 25, 2009)

Wait... you can store guns somewhere?


----------



## lemode (Nov 25, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Wait... you can store guns somewhere?



after getting 4 50's i played around with modding my willowini and I've modded my backpack space to hold 9,999 items (hard coded max).


----------



## gvblake22 (Nov 25, 2009)

lemode said:


> after getting 4 50's i played around with modding my willowini and I've modded my backpack space to hold 9,999 items (hard coded max).


Do share!


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 26, 2009)

hey does this game have splitscreen for pc 
was thinking about buying this game and if it has splitscreen then its a plus


----------



## lemode (Nov 26, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> hey does this game have splitscreen for pc
> was thinking about buying this game and if it has splitscreen then its a plus



Split Screen is only on the console version.

You can LAN it up with friends who own it though...that would be better anyway.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like Nvidia released drivers to support this game in SLI officially.  195.62


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 26, 2009)

lemode said:


> Split Screen is only on the console version.
> 
> You can LAN it up with friends who own it though...that would be better anyway.



thanks for info 
just checked myself also it doesnt have
well i m still getting it


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 26, 2009)

Got this game last night but couldn't play it because I was called into work.

Anyone fancy showing a newb the ropes?


----------



## gvblake22 (Nov 27, 2009)

Dazzeerr said:


> Got this game last night but couldn't play it because I was called into work.
> 
> Anyone fancy showing a newb the ropes?


YGPM


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

gvblake22 said:


> YGPM



i'm curious as to whats in that pm


----------



## gvblake22 (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> i'm curious as to whats in that pm


Just a friendly invitation to be added to Skype


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> i'm curious as to whats in that pm



Why are you rolling your eyes or even wondering, YGPM is common on forums, I never find myself wondering.


----------



## Tom20 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm a level 46 soldier but I haven't played in weeks. I need to reach level 50 already.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 1, 2009)

Tom20 said:


> I'm a level 46 soldier but I haven't played in weeks. I need to reach level 50 already.



Second Play through, Trash Coast + Bug hunting if you are that far in the second run through.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why are you rolling your eyes or even wondering, YGPM is common on forums, I never find myself wondering.



cus it was a response to a request on some help for a guy new at the game and we probably wouldn't mind that information shared here? 

anyway, this game isn't so fun on single player huh.. i'm getting very bored after only 5 hours into the game. just started on it after finishing dragon age origins and mw2


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 1, 2009)

The game does start slow, but it will get very busy after about 10 hrs. I went through the same dry period with it and am now loving it.

Except the weapon dropping sucks balls.  

Anyone got a lvl 40 Combat Rifle with 150+ dmg??  I'll trade my 12x120dmg Shotgun(lvl 25 btw).


----------



## eleazar6 (Dec 4, 2009)

How bout a lvl 42 machine gun that does 165dmg + 3x fire 95acc ?  It's a Draco dragon thing.
I got a Glorious Ogre that does 295dmg 4x explosive


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hell yeah!


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't wait to get this game... truck and pc repairs come first tho


----------



## lemode (Dec 5, 2009)

I talked about Borderlands so much before, during, and after I got Mord (my first) to 50. One friend said he wasn’t even interested in the game. I told him I was playing Lilith got her to 50, then Brick, got him to 50, then Roland, got him to 50 and he still told me he wasn’t even considering getting this game. I haven’t even opened Borderlands since a 3 days after getting Roland to 50. Yesterday he told me he ‘finally’ bought Borderlands for the 360 and he wants me to go through it with him...

All I told him was I’ll go through it in January because I don’t even want to think about playing that game right now! 

I'M SO SICK OF THIS GAME AND RIGHTFULLY SO! haha.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 5, 2009)

Lemode, as ... erm ... bad as that is... you defiantly got your monies worth... lol.

I'm a level 46 Hunter. 

Is Lilith any good? Was planning on using her for my second character.


----------



## gvblake22 (Dec 5, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Is Lilith any good? Was planning on using her for my second character.


I was skeptical about Lilith at first, but I just finished the first play through with her (level 36) and it was surprisingly fun.  I had four SMGs on deck at all times, one for Fire, Corrosive, Shock and Explosive.  I just switched weapons (and class mods if necessary) whenever I ran into an enemy resistant to whatever gun I was using.  I started with a Hunter (got to level 32 so far) and I liked being able to actually hit what I was aiming at and I thought for sure I wouldn't like playing Lilith with SMG's but the secret is to get an SMG with a scope and you can headshot people like nobody's business!  Just get sortof close and it's just critical after critical as fast as the weapon will fire; pretty fun stuff.

The Diva, Girl Power, Slayer and Mind Games are easily the most powerful skills she has so max those ASAP.  It's awesome when you get Mind Games leveled up high because not only do the enemies move slower and fire slower, but the projectiles the enemy's weapons fire move slower too!  You can actually dodge rocket launchers and shotguns.  It also works on "fixed" targets so it makes killing those sentry turrets a cinch because they fire and turn so slowly they are practically shut down.

Phase Walk doesn't really deal a lot of pure damage, but when combined with a shock artifact (for "shocking return") you can take out the shields of a group of clustered enemies pretty easily and then just mow them down with your favorite SMG at close range while the Girl Power skill recharges your shield with each enemy you kill.  That's about all I ended up using Phase Strike for, but it does work pretty good and recharges quickly.

Sure Mordecai hits a lot harder, but Lilith is just so much more *fun* to play because of her skills and the playstyle they require to use effectively.  Just be careful because you can run out of ammo with those SMG's pretty quick if you aren't conservative.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 6, 2009)

Got up to the Destroyer lvl 36 Hunter and i have got a great Sniper Rifle (finally) almost 500 Damage with 4x fire damage on top of that. I must say i have enjoyed this game alot, even my brother likes it alot and he doesn't like FPS games lol.

Destroyer isn't the last boss guy right?


----------



## lemode (Dec 6, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Lemode, as ... erm ... bad as that is... you defiantly got your monies worth... lol.
> 
> I'm a level 46 Hunter.
> 
> Is Lilith any good? Was planning on using her for my second character.



Lilith is my absolute fave of all 4. She was my 2nd as well. You will love her so have fun!


----------



## gvblake22 (Dec 6, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Got up to the Destroyer lvl 36 Hunter and i have got a great Sniper Rifle (finally) almost 500 Damage with 4x fire damage on top of that. I must say i have enjoyed this game alot, even my brother likes it alot and he doesn't like FPS games lol.
> 
> Destroyer isn't the last boss guy right?


Please don't click the spoiler below unless you want to know how it all ends!!!!


Spoiler



The Destroyer is the last boss and the game ends right away after killing it.  The Destoyer is the Vault.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 6, 2009)

gvblake22 said:


> Please don't click the spoiler below unless you want to know how it all ends!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Actually...



Spoiler



At that point, yes you can save, exit, and the next time you start your character, you can start your second playthrough. But, if you go to Tannis, she will give you boatloads of cash for slaying him. Then the game pretty much ends, unless you have side quests you want to complete.


----------



## gvblake22 (Dec 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Actually...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, ok, you got me on a technicality.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> cus it was a response to a request on some help for a guy new at the game and we probably wouldn't mind that information shared here?
> 
> anyway, this game isn't so fun on single player huh.. i'm getting very bored after only 5 hours into the game. just started on it after finishing dragon age origins and mw2



He's a new player to the game, his help is most likely trvial, hardly worth rolling the eyes over, is what I was saying. 

But, SP is fun, just not as good as MP.


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2009)

It looks like theres a new DLC today "The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned" Anyways, there also seems to be an update for the game as well. I'm hoping it's for CrossFire support.


----------



## lemode (Dec 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> It looks like theres a new DLC today "The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned" Anyways, there also seems to be an update for the game as well. I'm hoping it's for CrossFire support.



Beat me to it...but...

It's $9.99 for the dlc on the pc as well. For us who have already played the crap out of this game, it's not worth buying. 

If you haven't finished your first play through already buy it.

One thing that is awful for the PC DLC is that Gearbox went with 3rd-party DRM: SecuROM that makes this DLC activation limited to 5 machines. I think its fine but that just screams pirate me please!


----------



## Melvis (Dec 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Actually...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crap and i found the Destroyer an easy boss =/ and yea we went to Tannis, not sure how much cash we got, but o well. How the heck are you meant to get to lvl 50? there isnt enough missions to lvl you fast enough. Im getting like 1xp a kill now so it took forever to lvl just one more lvl to 37.


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 9, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Crap and i found the Destroyer an easy boss =/ and yea we went to Tannis, not sure how much cash we got, but o well. How the heck are you meant to get to lvl 50? there isnt enough missions to lvl you fast enough. Im getting like 1xp a kill now so it took forever to lvl just one more lvl to 37.



Go to load your game and do playthrough 2


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 11, 2009)

So I had finished the game recently, and decided to poke around some areas, and I found what looks like a coliseum in Rust Commons West:










Anyone know what this is? I haven't had a mission about it yet... Maybe it will be where the new coliseum DLC takes place?


----------



## lemode (Dec 11, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> So I had finished the game recently, and decided to poke around some areas, and I found what looks like a coliseum in Rust Commons West:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/colliseum.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/border.jpg
> 
> Anyone know what this is? I haven't had a mission about it yet... Maybe it will be where the new coliseum DLC takes place?



nope it's nothing for now. maybe something in the future though.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmm I want to like this game but I can't  I can't even like the visuals and cell shaded is my favourite.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 13, 2009)

ughh i cant seem to get co-op working!!! WTF!!! my buddy gifted me this game for my b-day today and damn! it awesome but the prot forwarding thing irritates me!
 maybe im just dion it wrong?? i put the prts to be forwarded and for the name i put borderlands is that right?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 13, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> ughh i cant seem to get co-op working!!! WTF!!! my buddy gifted me this game for my b-day today and damn! it awesome but the prot forwarding thing irritates me!
> maybe im just dion it wrong?? i put the prts to be forwarded and for the name i put borderlands is that right?



If you are playing with friends, try using hamachi and the lan option to avoid port forwarding issues...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> ughh i cant seem to get co-op working!!! WTF!!! my buddy gifted me this game for my b-day today and damn! it awesome but the prot forwarding thing irritates me!
> maybe im just dion it wrong?? i put the prts to be forwarded and for the name i put borderlands is that right?



'name' means nothing. required ports must be forwarded to your LAN IP address, and your LAN ip must not change between the forwarding and attempting to play the game.



Every game that doesnt use dedicated servers has this same issue, there really isnt an excuse to have zero knowledge of port forwarding - anyone who games online should be aware of the details by now.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Every game that doesnt use dedicated servers has this same issue, there really isnt an excuse to have zero knowledge of port forwarding - anyone who games online should be aware of the details by now.



Yeah, the reason why it sucks for me is I don't have access to my router. So this is why me and my friends use a VPN.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Yeah, the reason why it sucks for me is I don't have access to my router. So this is why me and my friends use a VPN.



that would suck. But again, it works because you educated yourself on the issue and found a workaround - VPN's (such as hamachi, tunngle, or one via windows) workaround port issues for 'LAN' play


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that would suck. But again, it works because you educated yourself on the issue and found a workaround - VPN's (such as hamachi, tunngle, or one via windows) workaround port issues for 'LAN' play



Yeah, plus you can do all sorts of fun stuff with VPN's like VNC into your machine while you are out and about, host a file server over the VPN, etc.

Yeap it does suck, because some p2p games I would like to play online (not just w/ friends on hamachi).

Which is why the no dedicated servers w/ MW2 was a real bummer for me, and why I won't be buying it.  But that is getting off topic...


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 13, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> So I had finished the game recently, and decided to poke around some areas, and I found what looks like a coliseum in Rust Commons West:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/colliseum.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/border.jpg
> 
> Anyone know what this is? I haven't had a mission about it yet... Maybe it will be where the new coliseum DLC takes place?



I remember that place, there is a mission about it, but I just don't remember where/how I got it exactly, might have been on a bounty board or something.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 13, 2009)

It's a place to battle NPCs for money, kinda like Pandora cock fights with humans.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 13, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> So I had finished the game recently, and decided to poke around some areas, and I found what looks like a coliseum in Rust Commons West:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/colliseum.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/border.jpg
> 
> Anyone know what this is? I haven't had a mission about it yet... Maybe it will be where the new coliseum DLC takes place?



That is an Arena.  You fight people instead of Skags like the one near Fyrestone.  The mission starts by talking to the guy at the counter next to the gun and ammo machines.

Please note as you have beaten the game, everyone will have been given a power boost and that area is a pain in the ass.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 'name' means nothing. required ports must be forwarded to your LAN IP address, and your LAN ip must not change between the forwarding and attempting to play the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Every game that doesnt use dedicated servers has this same issue, there really isnt an excuse to have zero knowledge of port forwarding - anyone who games online should be aware of the details by now.



Well I have forwarded the necessary ports and set a static IP I do have knowledge about port forwarding but I though maybe I was doing something wrong obviously not the mp just sucks for borderlands but thanks for your non helpfull semi arrogant post. was just asking if I was doing something wrong is all but I guess I'll think twice before asking again. thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> Well I have forwarded the necessary ports and set a static IP I do have knowledge about port forwarding but I though maybe I was doing something wrong obviously not the mp just sucks for borderlands but thanks for your non helpfull semi arrogant post. was just asking if I was doing something wrong is all but I guess I'll think twice before asking again. thanks!



no problem.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2009)

Has Borderlands gave any of you motion sickness?  I almost hurled while playing the DLC.  I remember having problems with that when playing it before.  It's just much worse with a 24" LCD vs a 17" CRT for some reason.  The game just appears really jerky to me (on an 8800 GT and 5870 HD, no matter the settings).




ArmoredCavalry said:


> So I had finished the game recently, and decided to poke around some areas, and I found what looks like a coliseum in Rust Commons West:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/colliseum.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/border.jpg
> 
> Anyone know what this is? I haven't had a mission about it yet... Maybe it will be where the new coliseum DLC takes place?


That's where you do the second half of the arena tournaments.  I say that portion of the game is, without a doubt, the hardest.  In order to unlock it, you first need to do the first one in Fyrestone.  Then you unlock the second one via a message board I think in New Haven or in the Rust Commons.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 19, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Has Borderlands gave any of you motion sickness?  I almost hurled while playing the DLC.  I remember having problems with that when playing it before.  It's just much worse with a 24" LCD vs a 17" CRT for some reason.  The game just appears really jerky to me (on an 8800 GT and 5870 HD, no matter the settings).
> 
> 
> 
> That's where you do the second half of the arena tournaments.  I say that portion of the game is, without a doubt, the hardest.  In order to unlock it, you first need to do the first one in Fyrestone.  Then you unlock the second one via a message board I think in New Haven or in the Rust Commons.



that doesn't sound right. i can run borderlands on max settings on my gtx 260 no problems at all. your 5870 shouldn't have problems with it. it's not a particularly beautiful game anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2009)

I really like this game. The cartoony gfx is pretty good and diffrent. the only beef i have with the game is once your done! YOUR DONE!


----------



## gvblake22 (Dec 19, 2009)

I play on a 24" monitor (1920x1200) with graphics on high and don't have any motion sickness type problems.  When I first started playing I did have a problem with the field of view being so small.  I downloaded the Borderlands Configuration Editor which allowed me to increase the FoV so I didn't feel like every small turning movement was some huge motion and that helped a lot, I suggest you try that.  Back up your WillowGame folder first though (just in case)!!!


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 19, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's where you do the second half of the arena tournaments.  I say that portion of the game is, without a doubt, the hardest.  In order to unlock it, you first need to do the first one in Fyrestone.  Then you unlock the second one via a message board I think in New Haven or in the Rust Commons.



Aw really? The arena in fyrestone was one of the funnest missions. Now that we have finished the main story, my buddies don't seem very interested in playing any more. 

I can't really blame them though, it is really dumb how the enemeis don't level with you. So, now any of the side missions I have left are all "tirvial" aka boring. 



gvblake22 said:


> I play on a 24" monitor (1920x1200) with graphics on high and don't have any motion sickness type problems.  When I first started playing I did have a problem with the field of view being so small.  I downloaded the Borderlands Configuration Editor which allowed me to increase the FoV so I didn't feel like every small turning movement was some huge motion and that helped a lot, I suggest you try that.  Back up your WillowGame folder first though (just in case)!!!



I dunno about motion sickeness, but that configuration editor has been helpful for me in the past. Nice little tool, and makes setting custom options easier after each patch (which resets them).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2009)

The enemies do level with you.  Once you reach 50, you will encounter very little at level 40 or below.

The Fyrestone arena is one of the more fun parts.  The Rust Commons arena has brutes and I think they are the same level as you--and you'll be facing more than one at once.  I have yet to beat the second arena, third round on level 50.


I'll have to try FOV.  What is a good setting?  And yeah, the motion sickness definitely gets bad when I'm turning left and right quickly (FYI, it was in the DLC where you have to fend off Zombies until Dr. Ned fixes the elevator).


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 19, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The enemies do level with you.  Once you reach 50, you will encounter very little at level 40 or below.
> 
> I'll have to try FOV.  What is a good setting?  And yeah, the motion sickness definitely gets bad when I'm turning left and right quickly (FYI, it was in the DLC where you have to fend off Zombies until Dr. Ned fixes the elevator).



When I go back to side missions I have not done, the enemies are all 15 levels below me, which makes the missions extremely boring.

Try 90 or 95 for FOV, seems to be good for 16:10 ratio screens. I just played the part you mentioned, and it has been the only part my shields have gone down (to 0) so far in the DLC... It seems like playing solo the enemies are way too easy. 



Spoiler



There wereskag boss didn't even hit me, at all, I killed it in about 5 seconds flat... :shadedshu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2009)

Spoiler



All the wereskags are ridiculously easy with flame weapons.  My Volcano could drop them in no more than 3 shots without criticals.



The area before the elevator wasn't hard, it's just all the spinning in circles almost made me vomit.   I just finished the DLC and I wouldn't consider any of it hard at level 50.  Almost everything in the DLC is level 42-44.


Oh, and it really sucks that your weapon proficiencies quick climbing after reaching level 50.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 19, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was level 37, and the enemies were all 35. So when they first started coming in I got surrounded and my shield dropped. So it was the only part of the DLC so far where I felt somewhat in danger....

The rest has been sorta boring, the only fun thing has been the humor.


----------



## Frick (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright, I have actually played this game for an hour or so, and it's boring. I kinda like the setting, but the cartoony looks and humor is just boring. And for the love of someone, why do you have to pick up everything by hand? And the combat feels... Shallow. There is no reason I'm keeping this game, and once again I'm glad I didn't actually wasted money on it.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 22, 2009)

Frick said:


> Alright, I have actually played this game for an hour or so, and it's boring. I kinda like the setting, but the cartoony looks and humor is just boring. And for the love of someone, why do you have to pick up everything by hand? And the combat feels... Shallow. There is no reason I'm keeping this game, and once again I'm glad I didn't actually wasted money on it.



You really need to play it coop to enjoy it. As for picking everything up by hand, I think that is so that one person doesn't just run over everything and get it. Same reason you have to click everything in games like Diablo.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree with Frick on most of those points but I, too, haven't played coop.  I might play coop in a few weeks though.


----------



## gvblake22 (Dec 22, 2009)

I can see where you would think that about the game, but coop play is *definitely *more fun.


----------



## Frick (Dec 22, 2009)

gvblake22 said:


> I can see where you would think that about the game, but coop play is *definitely *more fun.



That is true for every game. Creds to Gearbox for inserting it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 23, 2009)

Buy Borderlands: The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned for $6.69 on STEAM!


----------



## Stonesour767 (Dec 28, 2009)

any one fancy doing co-op on this some time?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 28, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> any one fancy doing co-op on this some time?



Are you in the states?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

well i returned my retail copy of Borderlands today since i hadnt unwrapped it yet before doing so i took the time to see if they had released updates etc turns out they stealth added Securom as such i went and got my money back guess ill not be playing this game then. might get it on console if i buy a console tho


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 29, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i returned my retail copy of Borderlands today since i hadnt unwrapped it yet before doing so i took the time to see if they had released updates etc turns out they stealth added Securom as such i went and got my money back guess ill not be playing this game then. might get it on console if i buy a console tho



So on principal, you aren't going to play it... because securom hurts pc gamers? Ok I can understand that, but if you buy it for console doesn't that sort of defeat the purpose? I'd rather have them have securom than not release it for PC at all tbh...

As for the version of securom they have included, I'm guessing that they will patch it out eventually once the game loses popularity... if not there are always third party methods to play the game you own...

Yes it is foolish, and yes the dev is wasting their money... but hey, maybe they will figure that out eventually.... we can only hope...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

yea hope ill wait till the game is old old news then ill buy it on pc and console dosent defeat the purpose i could care less about what junk they put on my console but my PC is MY PC i will dictate what is and is not installed and i will not put insidious crapware on it to play a game theres better games out there with no DRM on it  hell even Fallout 3 all u had to do was turn OFF autoplay and u could install run the game etc with securom completely bypassed my point is i cant even buy the game on steam to avoid securom they applied it to both retail and Digital copies which is why im angry since it now has a 5 install limit as well


i truly believe PC is the definitive gaming platform and it wouldnt be considered dying (by some) if they left out the damn DRM thats whats killing it nothing else i dont build pcs and game on them so i can be told that i didnt buy my game that instead im just forever renting it / being allowed to access it that crap has to stop i had high hopes for this game only to turn around and when i finally get around to opening it and playing it to discover the news of what they did im just happy to get my money back ill just spend it on a different game


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 29, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea hope ill wait till the game is old old news then ill buy it on pc and console dosent defeat the purpose i could care less about what junk they put on my console but my PC is MY PC i will dictate what is and is not installed and i will not put insidious crapware on it to play a game theres better games out there with no DRM on it  hell even Fallout 3 all u had to do was turn OFF autoplay and u could install run the game etc with securom completely bypassed my point is i cant even buy the game on steam to avoid securom they applied it to both retail and Digital copies which is why im angry since it now has a 5 install limit as well
> 
> 
> i truly believe PC is the definitive gaming platform and it wouldnt be considered dying (by some) if they left out the damn DRM thats whats killing it nothing else i dont build pcs and game on them so i can be told that i didnt buy my game that instead im just forever renting it / being allowed to access it that crap has to stop i had high hopes for this game only to turn around and when i finally get around to opening it and playing it to discover the news of what they did im just happy to get my money back ill just spend it on a different game



I think that DRM will just die off by itself tbh... I mean the reason for securom and install limit is to prevent casual pirating. AKA, a friend passing another friend the disk to install and use on his machine. In this day and age though, this form of piracy protection is just stupid.... It doesn't do squat against online piracy (which removes the DRM). The people who aren't pirating games via Download are more than likely potential buyers (the ones who will actually buy a game if they like it). So really the form of DRM used by companies today is only blocking off a section of the market, especially now that very few games have demos...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

exactly 

but if they want more investors and more money they will keep adding DRM its that simple

untill investors wake up and realize this is HURTING them more then Helping it wont change

eitherway im still very disappointed  if they were going to include securom do so from the start dont sneak it in with a damn patch thats just a giant slap to the face


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone should take a note for ES IV: Oblivion.  No security what so ever on the disk.  One of the best selling PC RPGs of all time.  Game of the year (which is based a lot on sales and awards).  Yeah, it was pirated, but everything else is as well.

Not to mention them helping with the SDK to not only allow, but encourage people to mod the game.

I think a lot more games should follow this idea, because I played Oblivion for like 300+ hours.  I beat the game at 75 hours, but mods, DLC, personal tweaks made the game more fun.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

yup agreed Oblvion wasnt a great game either it was in reality average but no DRM full customization etc made up for it


----------



## MKmods (Dec 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Buy Borderlands: The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned for $6.69 on STEAM!



got it, thnks..


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 29, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Everyone should take a note for ES IV: Oblivion.  No security what so ever on the disk.  One of the best selling PC RPGs of all time.  Game of the year (which is based a lot on sales and awards).  Yeah, it was pirated, but everything else is as well.
> 
> Not to mention them helping with the SDK to not only allow, but encourage people to mod the game.
> 
> I think a lot more games should follow this idea, because I played Oblivion for like 300+ hours.  I beat the game at 75 hours, but mods, DLC, personal tweaks made the game more fun.



Yeah, Oblivion is great. I recently re-installed my copy after completing Borderlands.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup agreed Oblvion wasnt a great game either it was in reality average but no DRM full customization etc made up for it



Yeah, the mods really made it awesome. I found this mod that is new since the first time I played. It totally changes the UI and makes it so much smoother and easier to use.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree, the mods made Oblivion amazing, and I hope that happens someday to Far Cry 2, too much there for Ubi to mess up even worse, I know they won't release it more than they have...but dammit! Borderlands is fun though, and I'm sure once BL2 comes more into fruition, BL will be released for more modding, and maybe some open source...one can only hope! Hell I still play some Freespace 2 because of all the user created open-source goodies.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 29, 2009)

I kinda hope the modding comes before BL2.  I might get the DLC, but it just does add what I wanted.  It is one side area to finish up and done.  I want a true expansion that extends the game main plotline, a few new areas, more varieties of enemies, more vehicles, more grenade mods, etc.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys i didn't see anyone talk about the new DLC 

trailer: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/gameplay-teaser-borderlands-mad/60364#comments_top


----------



## Kursah (Dec 31, 2009)

I got it, but I haven't gotten to that part yet. Figured I'd pick it up on the steam sale for now though.


----------



## lemode (Dec 31, 2009)

i gamefly(d) a copy for my xbox to help my friend go through it and get achievements....for thoes who know how much i played the game...add a 5th time through to my roster...


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jan 1, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I got it, but I haven't gotten to that part yet. Figured I'd pick it up on the steam sale for now though.



how did you get the new DLC is not even out on steam yet


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 1, 2010)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> how did you get the new DLC is not even out on steam yet



It has been out on Steam for like 2 weeks at least.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It has been out on Steam for like 2 weeks at least.



I think there is some confusion.

There is a new, new DLC:
http://www.joystiq.com/2009/12/18/borderlands-mad-moxxis-underdome-riot-dlc-preview/

Like the previous DLC, it seems to be delayed for PC. Joy.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 1, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I think there is some confusion.
> 
> There is a new, new DLC:
> http://www.joystiq.com/2009/12/18/borderlands-mad-moxxis-underdome-riot-dlc-preview/
> ...



Cool I did not know that.  I will click on that when I am somewhere that doesn't give me a "Access Denied, do some work damnit" message.


----------



## Flak (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone willing to email me a saved game (PC version) of a lvl 50?  I had some sort of cascade power spike that killed all of my rigs (talked about it in the crunching forum).  Got my i7 rig back up, I love borderlands but I really don't want to lvl a char back up.  I had a lvl 50 roland, lilith and mordecai.  If anyone wants to help leave me a PM and I'll shoot you my email.

I really appreciate it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2010)

Moxxie DLC sucks.  For those who haven't played it, it is broken down into maps, rounds, and waves:
-There are three maps (don't remember the names) with two modes (5 round and 20 round).
-Each round consists of five waves:
 1) Starter (assorted basic enemies)
 2) Gun (bandits and lancers)
 3) Horde (midget, burning, normal, and badass psychos)
 4) BadAss (BadAss level enemies make an appearance here on later rounds but up to four, generally not)
 5) Boss (rematch a previous boss with a few accompanying goons or, in the case of Nine Toes, Skags)

That's all fine and dandy.  There are four problems though:

1) It gets very, very boring having to do the same crap over and over and over 25 + 25 + 25 + 100 + 100 + 100 + ? times.  That's right, at bare minimum, you're going to see the those waves cycle at least 375 times.  Ridiculous, right?

2) If you (and all your companions) die, you'd think you would just restart your current wave, right?  Wrong.  Well then, restart the group?  Wrong.  You restart at the last group at the beginning.  For example, you are on Round 5, Wave 5 (Boss) and you all die.  Instead of starting at Wave 5 or Round 5, you start at Round 4, Wave 1 (Starter).  That means you not only have to replay all the progress you made on your original group but you also have to replay the last group.  It makes no sense what-so-ever.  If that wasn't bad enough, it gets worse...

3) There is no saving, at any point, during these rounds.  If you lose power, you are back to Round 1, Wave 1.  If your co-players have to leave during this tournament and you exit to the Underdome, you are back to Round 1, Wave 1.  If it is past your bed time and you have to stop, you are back to Round 1, Wave 1.  In other words, if you want to finish one of the tournaments (5 or 20 rounds) you have to do it all in one go--there is no stopping and coming back to it: plan a whole day.

4) The loot/rewards hardly justify pumping so much time in to it.  It's almost like they want you to never finish it--just keep playing to pick up the few goodies at the end.  Well, reality check, you can get more, better loot just by playing the game and not messing with Moxxie at all.  Not to mention, my level 50 character only has 39 backpack slots but, at bare minimum, you will encounter no less than 60 goods to pick up during the 20 round event.  There is no way for a single character to hold them all and no way to unload those you do have.


I would not recommend buying this DLC.  It is beyond ridiculous--approaching insanity.  Only the bank is really useful (with purchase of an upgrade, it will hold 39 items for me--matches inventory count).


----------



## gvblake22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Many other people on the Gearbox forum had the same complaints as you, GT90.  I got the _barely worth it_ Zombie Island DLC, but I think I'll pass on Moxxie DLC.  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 14, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Moxxie DLC sucks.  For those who haven't played it, it is broken down into maps, rounds, and waves:
> -There are three maps (don't remember the names) with two modes (5 round and 20 round).
> -Each round consists of five waves:
> 1) Starter (assorted basic enemies)
> ...



Ouch, sounds pretty dumb. I played it for about 5 minutes (testing) and noticed that the sound of the crowd in the background was a constant loop. This screams minimum effort to me.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 14, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not to mention, my level 50 character only has 39 backpack slots but, at bare minimum, you will encounter no less than 60 goods to pick up during the 20 round event.  There is no way for a single character to hold them all and no way to unload those you do have.
> 
> 
> I would not recommend buying this DLC.  It is beyond ridiculous--approaching insanity.  Only the bank is really useful (with purchase of an upgrade, it will hold 39 items for me--matches inventory count).



One you are missing some Claptrap upgrades.  At 50 you have gone through the game twice and you seem to have missed 2 claptraps.

Does the bank on work at Moxi's or does the bank appear everywhere?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2010)

I got all the claptrap upgrades I encountered.  The claptraps I run into now often don't have any reward at all.


You can fast travel to the Underdome to access the bank.  It only appears at the Underdome.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't know there was new DLC, I was pretty dissapointed with the Dr. Ned content. I really liked how it looked, the art style lended itself to that perfectly, but then they shorted it on content which made me very sad.


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2010)

I hoping for some CrossFire and AA support soon. Hopefully this new CrossFire profile with CCC will help with this game. I tend to play this game for a few hours then put it away for a couple weeks.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 14, 2010)

Started again with the lass. Wish i had used her from the start, she's easily the best. 

Only issue is that when she gets hit, it sounds like im watching a porno... lol.

Level 12 in 1:30 hours.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2010)

Dr. Ned was alright, Moxxie is an epic fail.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> I hoping for some CrossFire and AA support soon.



AA support would be great.... I wonder if we will ever get it...

On Steam w/ ATI you can't even rename the executable to UT3 to force AA through CCC.

You basically have to resort to using a crack in order to have a UT3.exe so you can force AA. -_-


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 15, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got all the claptrap upgrades I encountered.  The claptraps I run into now often don't have any reward at all.
> 
> You can fast travel to the Underdome to access the bank.  It only appears at the Underdome.



You start with 12 slots.  With all the upgrades, you get +30, so you should have 42 slots from the first playthrough.  I don't know about the expansions and I think the second playthrough getting them or a grenade mod is random, leaning toward the grenade mod.

Locations:

Claptrap Rescue: Sledge's Safe House
Claptrap Rescue: The Lost Cave
Claptrap Rescue: New Haven
Claptrap Rescue: Tetanus Warren
Claptrap Rescue: Earl's Scrapyard
Claptrap Rescue: Krom's Canyon
Claptrap Rescue: Trash Coast
Claptrap Rescue: Old Haven
Claptrap Rescue: The Salt Flats
Claptrap Rescue: Crimson Fastness

New Haven is the one most people overlook.


----------



## lemode (Jan 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You start with 12 slots.  With all the upgrades, you get +30, so you should have 42 slots from the first playthrough.  I don't know about the expansions and I think the second playthrough getting them or a grenade mod is random, leaning toward the grenade mod.
> 
> Locations:
> 
> ...




why not set yourself up with 9,999 slots and never worry about space again?

http://blog.gib.me/2009/10/31/borderlands-save-editor-revision-10/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, I didn't get the one at Earl's Scrapyard.  I never bothered to go on that left-tangent.


----------



## gvblake22 (Jan 15, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, I didn't get the one at Earl's Scrapyard.  I never bothered to go on that left-tangent.


Both me and a buddy of mine missed that one too!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 16, 2010)

lemode said:


> why not set yourself up with 9,999 slots and never worry about space again?
> 
> http://blog.gib.me/2009/10/31/borderlands-save-editor-revision-10/



I play games with the game's rules.  I would consider that cheating a little.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, I didn't get the one at Earl's Scrapyard.  I never bothered to go on that left-tangent.



And I am glad you found it now.


----------



## lemode (Jan 16, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I play games with the game's rules.  I would consider that cheating a little.



What a good little boyscout .

If the game had any competitive edge or any meaning other than being a worthless steaming pile of single player repetition, I wouldn't have done anything to my 4 max leveled characters. Also, when both DLCs are pretty pointless and not worth the money...you find ways to bring a gleaming moment of life back into a dead and gone game.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 16, 2010)

lemode said:


> What a good little boyscout .
> 
> If the game had any competitive edge or any meaning other than being a worthless steaming pile of single player repetition, I wouldn't have done anything to my 4 max leveled characters. Also, when both DLCs are pretty pointless and not worth the money...you find ways to bring a gleaming moment of life back into a dead and gone game.



Game is only dead and gone for you.  Me and mine still enjoy getting together for some group mayhem.  Yes it is repetitive and fairly pointless, but it is fun as hell with friends a group of 4.

And I follow that rule about all games regardless.  No cheats, no strategy guides, no using exploits (FF7 being an exception), and only pulling out the console to correct obvious errors. Not being a boyscout, I just don't enjoy games where I have an unfair advantage because it makes playing the game pointless.  Which is why Fable, for me, was the absolute worst game of all time.


----------



## Stak (Jan 16, 2010)

Im now at lvl 27 with my first character, and i really like this game. I think that th a.i.  Is really good in this game. Especially when youre fighting BIG enemies like badass (elemental) skags and spiderants. But anyone noticed some strange fps drops at some points? Like a point at headstone mine. Then my fps drop to 50-! Normally i have the capped 62 fps. And a thing i dont like is that the higher level you get, you get less exp for the same enemy.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 17, 2010)

Stak said:


> Im now at lvl 27 with my first character, and i really like this game. I think that th a.i.  Is really good in this game. Especially when youre fighting BIG enemies like badass (elemental) skags and spiderants. But anyone noticed some strange fps drops at some points? Like a point at headstone mine. Then my fps drop to 50-! Normally i have the capped 62 fps. And a thing i dont like is that the higher level you get, you get less exp for the same enemy.



Was the frame rate drop noticeable for a reason other than you had something like FRAPs on?

And of course you get less EXP for killing the same enemy at higher levels.  That is normal for every RPG or game with RPG elements ever.  You want more EXP, kill stuff higher than your current level.  If you can't find stuff like that, move the plot forward or play with some people online.  The more people, the tougher enemies, the more EXP.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2010)

By the way, I think one of the DLCs allowed me to keep raising weapon proficiencies after level 50.  My pistol is to like 27 and my sniper rifle is to 28.  For sure sniper rifle was stuck at 23 until after I installed the DLCs.




Spoiler



And seriously, couldn't they have made the end guy harder?  All you gotta do is camp out behind one of those pillars.




I apparently didn't get the one at Trash Coast either.  I got them both now (Playthrough 2) but all I got for a reward was crappy grenade mods (I pick up much better mods off of dead foes).


----------



## Stak (Jan 17, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Was the frame rate drop noticeable for a reason other than you had something like FRAPs on?
> 
> And of course you get less EXP for killing the same enemy at higher levels.  That is normal for every RPG or game with RPG elements ever.  You want more EXP, kill stuff higher than your current level.  If you can't find stuff like that, move the plot forward or play with some people online.  The more people, the tougher enemies, the more EXP.



yes the framedrops were noticable. it made the game pretty unplayable. but when i zoom or look down the sight i have the 62 fps again... the places i encountered the framedrops were:

the place at headstone mine where that turret is (the center of it).
when you come from skag gully into arid badlands
and somewhere in crazy earl´s scrapyard.

but on other places its all at the capped fps. 

btw: can you uncap this game?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2010)

Stak said:


> btw: can you uncap this game?


Go to My Documents/My Games/Borderlands/WillowGame/Config and open WillowEngine.ini.  Find in the file "vsync" and you'll find UseVsync.  If it has True after the =, change it to False.The line should now contain:

```
UseVsync=False
```


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 19, 2010)

Just finished the battle with Krom!  My adrenaline is pumping.. 

Time for a smoke, if you know want I mean.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 19, 2010)

Krom was always the easiest for me.  I took him out with a sniper from a looooong ways away.


----------



## Stak (Jan 19, 2010)

Lol did krom right now too. Too easy. Just pwnd everyone on my path and then grabbed a shotgun. And BAM. Dead. Too easy. I always love shotguns. Thanks to hiigh level barrage skill (i think its barrage)and my heavy gunner mod, I sometimes have a 2.10+- fire rate with shotguns and 9 mag size. And even more fun with revolvers. when im dying i alway use my shotgun. Level 28 now...

I uncapped the game. Now i set it too max fps = 200. get avg of round 80. Ty gt90


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a problem with this game crashing?  For me, it crashes ever so randomly.  I've tried everything.  CPU overclocked and not, video cards overclocked and not, crossfire enabled and not and nothing seems to work.

Sometimes it goes for hours than the next day maybe for ten mins.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2010)

I've never had problems with crashing unless using a Trainer (to make Moxxie semi-bareable).  I did have a problem with random freezing and thawing which I detailed in this thread (with solution).


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 21, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Does anyone have a problem with this game crashing?  For me, it crashes ever so randomly.  I've tried everything.  CPU overclocked and not, video cards overclocked and not, crossfire enabled and not and nothing seems to work.
> 
> Sometimes it goes for hours than the next day maybe for ten mins.




I know that there was a problem with AVG antivirus and an update. It made Borderlands shut down.
Try this if you have AVG:
http://computersservicing.blogspot.com/2009/11/download-avg-popup-fix-utility-to-stop.html


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 22, 2010)

Zehnsucht said:


> I know that there was a problem with AVG antivirus and an update. It made Borderlands shut down.
> Try this if you have AVG:
> http://computersservicing.blogspot.com/2009/11/download-avg-popup-fix-utility-to-stop.html



I think you may have solved it.  I downloaded AMD Fusion which shuts off AVG.  I ran with X-fire enabled without issue for over an hour.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 22, 2010)

What a fussy game.  It hates Catalyst Control Center, X-Fire, and AVG.  What next?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 22, 2010)

At least it works with 3d... granted i look like a dork with the red blue glasses bc i cant get the kit from nvidia.


----------



## _33 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm trying to battle Sledge (I'm sort of beginning this game I suppose), I'm at level 15 but sledge is so damn hard to take down.  Any advice?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2010)

He's probably the hardest.  Keep your distance, keep firing, and stay relatively close to the bandits that spawn away from the enterance so you can kill them for a second wind if you go down.  Shotguns, SMGs, and Combat Rifles are preferred.  Sledge's shotgun has 0% accuracy.  Aim at the head for criticals.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 23, 2010)

I just beat him recently with my new char, and the best weapon I had was a nasty revolver I found in a locker that had incindiary rounds. Found it before my second attempt, decided to try it out, not only was it powerful, but the fire seemed to be a big weak spot, made it a lot easier to take him down at least for me.


----------



## skylamer (Jan 23, 2010)

Someone have giuestpasses for Steam[Borderlands] ? )


----------



## Stak (Jan 24, 2010)

I beat sledge with a shotgun. I just covered, let him shoot the 2 rounds and the get really close and shot him. Like that he kept bouncing back. And so on. 

Right now i beat the rakk hive... Just too easy. Shotgunned again... It didnt even hit me once


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 24, 2010)

This game is awesome. Even after I beat the "vault" ending, it's still fun to play, even online. Plus, I still have three more characters to try!  

I find Sniper rifles to be very handy, as most of the enemies in the game can't handle range. Although revolvers are alot of fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2010)

I use snipers, SMGs, and revolvers.  My friend uses shotguns and combat rifles.  Ammo isn't a problem that way.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 24, 2010)

I forgot about SMGs. I use one currently that is amazing, I have no idea how I forgot it. It dumps out 48 rounds so quickly I can't believe it. It's great for taking down multiple enemies quickly. 

I've found some of the Eridian weapons to be somewhat lacking. Anyone else?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2010)

The Eridian weapons are pretty much useless unless you find one of the shotgun variations.  Those do a LOT of damage compared to normal shotguns but running out of ammo quickly kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 24, 2010)

I did get one of them recently. But the ammo thing is it's downfall. 

I've found the assault rifle variant to be okay but the fact that it always shoots somewhat to the right, and the "rounds" bouncing up and down while heading to the target a bit annoying. 

I'm still hunting around for them thou, even thou then aren't as nice as they could be.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2010)

They are extremely rare.  After beating it twice on the same character, I only found five or six total.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2010)

They get much better if you get your skill for them up.  I got to 30ish and the Sniper Rifle became my new best friend.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm sure it's been posted somewhere, but did you guys hear the rumors of the 3rd DLC? I didn't get Mad Moxxi's yet, and I have Dr Ned's but have yet to venture there...actually recently got another need of a good dose o' Borderlands. Still content with this game, it's a riot for sure. But anyways, the 3rd DLC is supposed to raise the level caps and be larger than the previous ones.



> "This is the biggest DLC we have made," declared Reiss after teasing, "Level cap increase anyone?" He offered neither a release date nor a reveal date, saying only, "Hopefully we can get a full announcement out to you guys soon."



Source: http://www.gamespot.com/news/6246833.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;5


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 25, 2010)

Level cap increase is very needed for those that play more than one playthough.  The only useful thing in Mad Moxxi is the bank to store weapons and items.  If that isn't useful to you, don't get it.

Dr. Ned's Zombie Island was pretty fun.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 25, 2010)

I just finished the game.  I found the ending to be quite easy, I'd say a little too easy.

I don't know if I have finished all the missions.  Is there a way of finding out?  That annoying clap trap thing stopped telling me about missions.  After I went back to New Haven,  I just walked up to a guy he he had one.  I am on level 37. 

I mean levels excluding the DLC's


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> They get much better if you get your skill for them up.  I got to 30ish and the Sniper Rifle became my new best friend.



Just got one of the Sniper Rifles, it's pretty decent. 

I ended up finding 2 of the cannons today as well. But being as I already had one.... didn't need them.


----------



## Stak (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes! I beat the main game. I found the lance soldiers harder than the vault guardian.... Shouldnt the guardian be harder? Now i only need to do some extra jobs and level up.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 28, 2010)

Stak said:


> Yes! I beat the main game. I found the lance soldiers harder than the vault guardian.... Shouldnt the guardian be harder? Now i only need to do some extra jobs and level up.



I found it to be about the same, sniper rifle and some cover were handy for the last boss.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2010)

Stak said:


> Yes! I beat the main game. I found the lance soldiers harder than the vault guardian.... Shouldnt the guardian be harder? Now i only need to do some extra jobs and level up.


Two words: Corrosive Multipliers.  They'll fall like piles of goop. XD

Both times I killed the vault guardian, I used the revolver with "Endless Firepower."  Ammo isn't an issue that way.


----------



## Stak (Jan 31, 2010)

I just used my trusty shotgun. I have 24 round swith it  and a nice scope. Fire rate arond 2. And 15 scattering pieces per round. Accuracy round 40. Damage Is 95. +3 % damage. And AIM FOR THE EYE( i guess that was the blue thing). Really nice. Many crit hits in 1 shot.  My mod is heavy gunner wich gives me +60% mag size, 55% fire rate, 3 metal storm skill and +2 of an other skill. And that at lvl 19. 

Ps: Anyone with open ports who wants to coop with? 

Pm me if you want to...


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the next DLC, Gamespot got a little more info on it, mech's, new weapons, increased level cap, a new vehicle, some different enemies, supposed to be the largest DLC yet.

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6248492.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;5


----------



## Stak (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice....


----------



## gvblake22 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I'm looking forward to the next DLC, Gamespot got a little more info on it, mech's, new weapons, increased level cap, a new vehicle, some different enemies, supposed to be the largest DLC yet.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/6248492.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;5


Hey, that looks awesome!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 31, 2010)

Does that mean rocket launchers won't be useless anymore?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does that mean rocket launchers won't be useless anymore?



I have been playing with Brick and they are not useless for him.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2010)

They are handy sometimes, but not as often as they should be. 

I'm looking forward to the new DLC.


----------



## Stak (Jan 31, 2010)

oh no? 

i have an incendiary rocketlauncher and it owns bandits and lance soldiers. i needed to hit them 2 times, they burned A LOT and dead. the most useless weapon i have had was a corrosive rocket launcer. hated the effect (just a green splash ) and was only handy versus turrets. but this incendiary launcher is very good. it has 4X elemental damage . thats probably why it is so good.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, got the game a few days ago and I have been having performance issues with it. I've tried with various drivers and the best ones so far have been 186.18.

I play at 1280 x 1024 res
Use a GTX 275
and a Q6600 @3.6
4gb Ram
Win 7 64bit Ultimate
All settings maxed, 16AF

The game starts fine at a constant 60 with Vsync enabled, then after I have killed 9 toes it all goes to hell. Can slow down to high 30's low 40's in places where just earlier i had a silky smooth and constant 60fps. At this point, turning off dynamic shadows helps but even then the fps still drop to high 40's/low 50's and its just not smooth.

Any ideas please because at this low res, with this setup i expect more performance??


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2010)

try a defrag, disabling antivirus, etc.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2010)

I've defragged and avg is disabled as i read earlier in the thread it can cause problems.....no change


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2010)

If you got WCG/BOINC, F@H, or other CPU intensive task running, kill it before starting the game.  Most new games are multithreaded and even idle work causes performance problems.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2010)

Nothing else that takes up any major cpu useage at all, I've seen someone first hand playing this smooth as silk on a 3850 ..... man i have bad luck with games, game itself looks awesome


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2010)

Anymore help anyone?


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you installed the patches?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeh, it's fully up to date, as is directx and my sound drivers.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2010)

Try turning the settings down and see if it helps. Namely the AF.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Try turning the settings down and see if it helps. Namely the AF.



Should I really have to though, seriously? Anyone who has played through this with a similar rig to mine with a similar card, let me know what performance was like for you please.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 27, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hi, got the game a few days ago and I have been having performance issues with it. I've tried with various drivers and the best ones so far have been 186.18.
> 
> I play at 1280 x 1024 res
> Use a GTX 275
> ...



Dude you should have crazy high frames for your 275 on that resolution.  I play it at 1920x1200 with a single 275 and have absolutely no problems.  

I did have a problem similar though.  I would be playing fine until a pop up came along, namely picking up a new weapon or in the weapon assignment screen and frames would drop to like 14ish.  

The problem was driver/SLI related though.  I posted about it a few pages back I'll look at it again and touch base with ya.

Edit,  This was a fix for my SLI issue which I'm sure is related to your troubles.  From page 32:


mlee49 said:


> The drivers alone are the problem with this game + SLI.  The EVGA SLI Profile update fixes it, but I had to drop down to 2x 275's and I think thats where the problem lied.  Going from 3-2 cards, but here's what I did to fix it:
> Disabled SLI
> Uninstalled the Evga SLI enhancement update
> Restarted
> ...



Drivers I used then, and now that officially support this game:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_195.62_whql.html


Perhaps a fresh driver install will help.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 27, 2010)

This maybe a long shot, but I had similar issues with Assassin's Creed.  The drivers you are using 186.18 or one that was released around the same time was the one that disabled PhysX when ATI is your primary GPU.  On the same note, it broke my temp control for my GTX 260 I guess because the board has an AMD/ATI chipset.

My point being, my card would start to overheat and the game would be really choppy after 10 to 20 minutes of play and would only go back to normal if I quit playing for a while.  I can't say if you have the same issue, but the fix may help.

Fix:  Turn Fan control on manual in the Nvidia control panel.  set the fan to run at 85% speed.  Play the game and the trouble should stop if I am right.

P.S. If you want a Rocket Launcher worth having for anyone, look for one of the precision RL's.  The accuracy will be something like 97% and up, low clip size, but will have a strange effect.  If you shoot a wall with it, the missile will stick for a few seconds, then BOOM!  If you find one, it will have 100% damage to targets on impact instead of the normal rely on splash damage only crap.  Get it, use it, love it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Dude you should have crazy high frames for your 275 on that resolution.  I play it at 1920x1200 with a single 275 and have absolutely no problems.
> 
> I did have a problem similar though.  I would be playing fine until a pop up came along, namely picking up a new weapon or in the weapon assignment screen and frames would drop to like 14ish.
> 
> ...



So are you saying I should try those drivers but obviously without the SLI enhancement as I'm running a single card?


Oh and The Laughing Man - I'm using MSI Afterburner with a fan profile and my temps never go over 70-74c but i shall keep checking. Funny you should mention Assassins Creed though, as I had problems with that also.....it would drop to 30-40 frames in DX 10 looking at the shimmery sky


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm thinking its a driver thing and the fix for me was those drivers(and SLI patch).

Worth a shot imo.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I'm thinking its a driver thing and the fix for me was those drivers(and SLI patch).
> 
> Worth a shot imo.



OK bud i shall try that tonight


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 27, 2010)

LifeOnMars, could you run rivatuner and monitor exactly when fps dips to see if there is some sort of increase in temps on your vidoe card?  Note: Don't look at just the GPU temps.  If temps are rising you may need to disassemble the video card and use a can of air to get rid of any dusty buildup.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

I got a solution for Eirdian recharge times :





4 x 101 and 100 Thunder Storms


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh snap, that's a great idea!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

Spoilers about General Knoxx...


Spoiler



I killed the Crawmerax twice, raided the Armory three times (maximum), always purchased Eirdian weapons when I saw them, and never sold an Eirdian weapon in order to get four of one kind.



Eiridian weapons are very rare and one of those four is way under the level I am at (does only 202 damage while the other three are 320-360 damage).


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> LifeOnMars, could you run rivatuner and monitor exactly when fps dips to see if there is some sort of increase in temps on your vidoe card?  Note: Don't look at just the GPU temps.  If temps are rising you may need to disassemble the video card and use a can of air to get rid of any dusty buildup.



I can't stress enough my temps are fine across my whole system. That includes NB,SB, GPU pcb,mem, cpu...everything. It seems I'm not the only one who has had this problem 

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=999026

Heres what I tried today, clean install with vista 64 ultimate - :shadedshu  disabling and uninstalling physx - :shadedshu a few different drivers - :shadedshu stock settings - :shadedshu. It just seems like for some people like me, this game gives no love and for some with lesser systems it's fine. I'm now going to play it without dynamic shadows and that just plain sucks but at least the gameplay is still


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dude that sucks.  I'm out of suggestions to what the problem could be.  Your 275 should be killing this game at that resolution.  I'm sorry its giving you so much grief.

One last thought is to clear any overclock and basically do a default load. Possible your NB could be overloaded or PCI lane could be overworked.  Maybe as a last alternative.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey everyone I just got borderlands and wanna if anyones up for a game


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 3, 2010)

Problem now sorted with dynamic shadows, installed the 196.75 drivers and its a constant 60fps and smooth as you like it  Now lets play through this damn fine game


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Problem now sorted with dynamic shadows, installed the 196.75 drivers and its a constant 60fps and smooth as you like it  Now lets play through this damn fine game



So it was a driver issue after all?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> So it was a driver issue after all?



It seems to be and the Nvidia drivers that have just been released have seemingly sorted out a few of my other problems as well  Happy gamer here....incidentally, I've now got my first vehicle in the game, I love the sound of the rocket launcher


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome, what character did you pick?  I went with Roland. Didn't really like any of the others. Not a big sniper guy, more of a run and gun type of guy.  But not too much cause the brute's ground and pound is played out.

Maybe, just maybe I'll replay as The Siren.  I should look at here level up chart.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Awesome, what character did you pick?  I went with Roland. Didn't really like any of the others. Not a big sniper guy, more of a run and gun type of guy.  But not too much cause the brute's ground and pound is played out.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe I'll replay as The Siren.  I should look at here level up chart.



Mordecai, why? because I love headshots  I've added the third person ini edit as well and it reminds me a bit of the gears of war running style with the way the camera follows it. I did contemplate Siren and I'm sure I will replay through with her as she looks pretty dam funky and fine


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mkay, enjoy the game.  Oh and it only gets better.  It may seem slow for the first 5 hours but then the rest there after is pure fun.


----------



## Stak (Mar 7, 2010)

yup, and if you beat the game and think huh? thats it?!?! theres alway playthrough 2 for ya. there youll restart the game with same character and get tougher enemies . that reminded me of challenge mode of ratchet and clank. thats why i REALLY liked playthrough 2. youll also get all the boss weapons again but then high level.

i have roland^^ because i LOVE shotguns and machineguns. And with him i got a crazy classmod that i got at level 19. am level 47 now and still using it. same heavy gunner class mod as always. but why have it for so long? well, because of the stats.

55% mag size
3 overload skill
2 metal storm skill
40% fire rate (with every type of weapon)

i also have a level 26 siren but  dont use her that much.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2010)

By the way: weapon proficiencies are capped at 50 per weapon regardless if General Knoxx is installed or not.  Also, they still haven't fixed the bug where you can't mouse over the sniper proficiency (still have to use directional keys to see it).


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 23, 2010)

Subscribing to this thread 

Had crashes on the release version (GSOD with 5850) and now I have different crashes on 1.30 (BSOD and CTD's).
Trying to find out if there is anything I can do to fix it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm at level 28 now and still loving it. Some of the weapons are great, I'm about to face Krom.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'm at level 28 now and still loving it. Some of the weapons are great, I'm about to face Krom.



That is the fun part when the better weapons start showing up.

Every once in a while the game slows down (using a pair of 5770s) but when I restart it works fine so I am not bugged too much. I may play it next time using my 9800gt and see if there are any game play differences between ATI/Nvidia


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 23, 2010)

i d/l'ed the newest expansion but havent had time to play between just cause, bfbc2. but I only buy like 3 games a year so by next year I'll have it beaten! lol I hope


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 23, 2010)

MKmods said:


> That is the fun part when the better weapons start showing up.
> 
> Every once in a while the game slows down (using a pair of 5770s) but when I restart it works fine so I am not bugged too much. I may play it next time using my 9800gt and see if there are any game play differences between ATI/Nvidia



Cool  Guns, guns, guns that's what i love but I must say i have become quite attached to Bloodwing "Give em hell boy !"


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 23, 2010)

Is this game any good?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 23, 2010)

It's worth playing through at least once but it has limited/no replay value except as a multiplayer cooperative game.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is this game any good?



quite fun, but after your first playthrough only WoW/CS players who love to grind go back for more.

Coop was great fun, but it needs to be with friends, not randoms.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn you guys answered quick cheers

I wanna give it a shot after I've finished FFXIII but I dont wanna pay around $90 for it. Hopefuly steam will eventually lower the price


----------



## Stak (Mar 23, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is this game any good?



Yup it is. It has high replay value because it has 4 characters/classes. It also has a 2nd playthrough where you keep your stats abd weapons. Youll need to face tougher enemies. And yet another time... LOTS OF GUNS, class upgrades, skills, shields ect. Nice coop mode. And it plays smoothly.


----------



## TVman (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is this game any good?



Yes


CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Damn you guys answered quick cheers
> 
> I wanna give it a shot after I've finished FFXIII but I dont wanna pay around $90 for it. Hopefuly steam will eventually lower the price



I think we paid like $34 ($90 thats different, unless it gives me head I wouldnt pay $90 for ANY game)


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is this game any good?



Single player = good
Co-op 4 players = AWESOME


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 24, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> I think we paid like $34 ($90 thats different, unless it gives me head I wouldnt pay $90 for ANY game)



LMAO good one, well we aussie's get ripped off all the time, we have a weak pathetic market and all the asian countries take advantage of us


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I just completed the game and I must have took my time because I found it relatively easy towards the end. Borderlands 2 is an almost cert. Kind of glad I finished it though as it was starting to feel like a grind, on the whole though a good game


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 30, 2010)

I am thinking of buying it for PS3.Is it good on ps3 or PC version is better.


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Single player = good
> Co-op 4 players = AWESOME


You are absolutely right.  Single player is fun, but it gets exponentially better with each teammate you add.



Arciks said:


> I am thinking of buying it for PS3.Is it good on ps3 or PC version is better.


I have not played it on a console, but I like the PC version because you can tweak the .ini files and change some extra things that you normally wouldn't be able to (like the FoV, toggle for scope or crouch, loot info text font size, etc).  Plus you can play at higher resolutions than what an HDTV can offer (assuming you have a good monitor).  On a personal note, I usually just prefer the feel of mouse and keyboard for FPS style games over the controller/joystick.  The down side to the PC version is that DLC and patches seem to come a few days after they are released on the consoles.

If you plan on playing with your roommates in the same room, console might be the way to go.  If you want to play by yourself or with people in other buildings/cities/countries, then I like the PC.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone know if the addon Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot adds a chest to store your stuff in towns and such ?. Or is it just in the arena ?.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 28, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Anyone know if the addon Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot adds a chest to store your stuff in towns and such ?. Or is it just in the arena ?.



Just the arena.  It holds 100 items I think, but you have to go there to get stuff out of it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2010)

im on my second play through with a hunter. this game never gets old. BORDERLANDS 2 is a must!


----------



## starams5 (Jun 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> im on my second play through with a hunter. this game never gets old. BORDERLANDS 2 is a must!




I thought I was the only one felt this way, I've been playing Borderlands since its release.......and still playing it.  CoD was my favorite (CoD2, CoD4, etc) games until Borderlands came along and replaced it, can't wait for Borderlands 2 and hope its not disappointing.


----------



## Stak (Jun 29, 2010)

starams5 said:


> I thought I was the only one felt this way, I've been playing Borderlands since its release.......and still playing it.  CoD was my favorite (CoD2, CoD4, etc) games until Borderlands came along and replaced it, can't wait for Borderlands 2 and hope its not disappointing.



Cool. Whats your ingame name??


----------



## starams5 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stak said:


> Cool. Whats your ingame name??



I think it was runner , I haven't played online in awhile.  I had 8800GT's before upgrading, they were okay but it wasn't the best experience.  Have you checked out Transformers: War For Cybertron?  If not, check it out on YouTube.  Borderlands still rules but the new Transformers is pretty cool so far.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> im on my second play through with a hunter. this game never gets old. BORDERLANDS 2 is a must!



Same here, ive almost finished the game including expansions with the hunter. Ive got two m8s that are also playing along with me all of us are near lvl 60 and have beaten the general already. I must say i love this game and also cant wait for the Borderlands 2


----------



## Stak (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok i finished the game with my hunter and soldier twice (including playthrough 2) and i beat knoxx with soldier. Knoxx really has somenice places with awesome loot but it is a freaking hard expansion... There is some huge crabworm called crawmerax that drops over 100 HQ items/weapons upon dying but be sure youre with 2 or more if you want to take him down as its 1 hard boss. And his minions are annoying too 

Btw: melvis whats your ingame name?


----------



## Melvis (Jun 29, 2010)

Stak said:


> Btw: melvis whats your ingame name?



My in game name is Melvis lol, but you wont find me online as i play at home LAN play with m8s. Best i can do would be Hamachi sorry.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 29, 2010)

Stak said:


> Ok i finished the game with my hunter and soldier twice (including playthrough 2) and i beat knoxx with soldier. Knoxx really has somenice places with awesome loot but it is a freaking hard expansion... There is some huge crabworm called crawmerax that drops over 100 HQ items/weapons upon dying but be sure youre with 2 or more if you want to take him down as its 1 hard boss. And his minions are annoying too
> 
> Btw: melvis whats your ingame name?



But that crab boss is 61,so why did they put it in 1st playtrought when its imopssible to gather 61lvl.I started to play 2nd playtrought,does it mean in 2nd play it will be some lvl80 or higher that crab boss or its only on 1st play.?


----------



## Stak (Jun 30, 2010)

Arciks said:


> But that crab boss is 61,so why did they put it in 1st playtrought when its imopssible to gather 61lvl.I started to play 2nd playtrought,does it mean in 2nd play it will be some lvl80 or higher that crab boss or its only on 1st play.?



No man that crabzilla monster is lvl 64 at 2nd playthrough i beat him 3 times with 3 other random guys and even its minions are bosses for me  my proficiencies are still bit low at my soldier while the ones on my hunter are higher

But now that im done with my hunter it's time for a siren.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2010)

It was intended to be damn near impossible.  Huge risk = huge reward.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2010)

My gamespy name is brandonwh64 if anyone wants to add me. i have only played borderlands 1 time online. i have beat it 3 times tho


----------



## Stak (Jun 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> My gamespy name is brandonwh64 if anyone wants to add me. i have only played borderlands 1 time online. i have beat it 3 times tho



yeh me too i usually make serious progress offline. i mostly join ppl online


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 30, 2010)

I only play Lan, im too lazy to make gamespy profile.
So i i get it right the secret final boss is only killable if u finish second playtrought?am I right?
Or its just my grammar ir bad as ass?


----------



## John Phoenix (Jul 1, 2010)

I need to know something. I am on my first single player playthrough, on Jacobs Cove now, finished the vault quest.. I was surprised the game let me keep playing instead of ending. So i finished a lot more quest and cound not fins any active bounty boards.. so i started on the DLC.. what will happen when all the DLC and all the challenges are done? Will the game end? How can you keep playing with no quests? Is there a way?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 1, 2010)

mate game wont end because there will be more DLC's later in this or next year.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 10, 2010)

I have played through most of the DLC3 - General Knoxxx and it was great.  It was much closer to what I wanted from the game.  Fun, goofy characters, larger sprawling areas, a reason to actual use a vehicle, and a decent challenge.  I will now grind out Moxi because I wanted the bank and I will check on the Zombie Island later.


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 10, 2010)

Ive been playing for a few weeks off and on now. I have to say this is one of the funner single players Ive played in a while. There is soooo much to do and see. Just hit level 30 Soldier.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2010)

Arciks said:


> mate game wont end because there will be more DLC's later in this or next year.


I dunno about that.  They may have stopped working on Borderlands and moved on to Borderlands II.


----------



## Stak (Jul 11, 2010)

I actually have 2 lvl 61 characters  mordecai and roland. Both beat game and DLC 3. I will start a siren once im back from  my long vacation.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 11, 2010)

I am now on a quest to upgrade my weapons to better levels to take on Crawmerax the Invincible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2010)

There's two problems with the Crawmerax:
1) Little Crawmerax's keep harrassing you and they're harder to kill than the big one.
2) It is very hard to hit the Crawmerax where it hurts.

The only good thing is that the one sniper bullet in the the places it is weak is all it takes to destroy it.  The problem is, those spots are very hard to hit while being harrassed.  Put pretty simply, you need more than one player to pull it off.  It's not a one-person job.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 11, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's two problems with the Crawmerax:
> 1) Little Crawmerax's keep harrassing you and they're harder to kill than the big one.
> 2) It is very hard to hit the Crawmerax where it hurts.
> 
> The only good thing is that the one sniper bullet in the the places it is weak is all it takes to destroy it.  The problem is, those spots are very hard to hit while being harrassed.  Put pretty simply, you need more than one player to pull it off.  It's not a one-person job.



There will be 3 of us.  Soldier, Hunter, and Siren (me).  I did the scouting for weaknesses already.  We are going to get the game plan together and kick his ass Tuesday.  I save the second raid on GK's store house just for us to get new weapons for the job.

Plan so far:  

*Drop off unneeded weapons and everything else in Bank at Moxi's.  (They used my game to level up, so their stockpile is crap and 2 or 3 good guns).

*Do my second raid on GK's storehouse to get new, rare, and/or awesome weapons.

*Practice Teamwork in Moxi's Arena.

*Kill Crawmerax (Shoot glowing spots, they distract, I sneak around in Phase and shoot big back spot.  They take on claw spots, while he taunts when i destroy back.  Finish off with head/eye shots)

Armored Wurms = Corrosive weapon
Crawmerax = Shock or High rate of fire weapons (abuse daze effect)
Green Wurms = Fire
White Wurms = Not sure about this, but I swear melee and none elemental damage seems to work best for some reason

My loadout:

V. Crux Shotty (Bring out your dead..) @ lvl. 52
Hellfire SMG (We don't need no water...) @ lvl. 55
Pearl Brutal Revolver (name not rarity) @ lvl. 60 (978 damage with 2.1 fire rate)
Double Anarchy @ lvl. 57 (178 x 4, 84 round clip, 10.8 fire rate)

*I am hoping to get this gun called "The Chopper" to replace the Pearl Revolver.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2010)

I can tell you right now, the key is to triangulate it.  Get as far away from each other as possible so when it goes to own one of you, the other two get easy shots at at it.  But basically, you only got like 4 minutes to put it down.

I was at level 60 and I think the Crawermax was at level 64.

I doubt Moxi would be of any use for teamwork.  It's one massive target compared to many weak ones.


FYI, the places where it takes damage is a huge strip on the back and then I think 4 small strips on the legs.  None of which can be hit while it is attacking you.  Only a flank can kill it.  Mind you, those spots are pretty weak, but hard to hit.

As far as I could tell, shooting anything except those spots did nothing to it.


I could haul all the loot out by myself in like 3 trips.  You should have no problem picking it all up with the three of you.  If you can't fit it all, you can go use the elevator, sell the cheap junk, and run back and grab more.  It WILL disappear given enough time so it's best that you all pick it all up in order from valuable to cheap and decide who gets what after it's all collected/sold.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 12, 2010)

Picked this up---Lvl 23 Mordecai currently.  I'm having a ton of fun with it;  haven't played it MP style yet.  Add DonInKansas if you're on and wanna.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 12, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I doubt Moxi would be of any use for teamwork.  It's one massive target compared to many weak ones.



Did I say teamwork.  That is what I told them, sorry.  I meant practice them doing what I tell them.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 12, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I dunno about that.  They may have stopped working on Borderlands and moved on to Borderlands II.



I somewhere read info about DLC's that there will be more, but maybe it was old info and it was just rumors.But anyway I am looking forward for BL2 or new DLC's if any will be This anyway this year will be tought for me because i preodered so many games, not sure i gonna finish em till BL2


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 12, 2010)

Well the DLCs helped me put BFBC2 down for a while.  I needed a distraction.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2010)

OK how do you get level 55 in this game?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK how do you get level 55 in this game?



All you gotta do is go get your murder on, and we will all pretend no body saw nothin'.

DLC3 General Knoxxx changes the max level to 61, adds in new vehicles, mods, weapons, enemies, etc.  Just play it as all the enemies start at level 54, when you were capped at 50 and stay ahead of you in rank till 60, so you always get more points than the base game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well only DLC i have is zombie island and im a lvl 50 but im getting weapons that are for lvl 52-54. so my question is, why would they put that in the game when you cannot get past lvl 50 to use them until you buy and expansion?


----------



## gvblake22 (Jul 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well only DLC i have is zombie island and im a lvl 50 but im getting weapons that are for lvl 52-54. so my question is, why would they put that in the game when you cannot get past lvl 50 to use them until you buy and expansion?


Exactly!  The new, higher level weapon drops were introduced to the core game with the new patch, not the expansion.  They want to try and entice you to buy the General Knoxx expansion.  Like the carrot dangled in front of you but just out of reach.  I would have to say that General Knoxx is the best DLC so far (with Zombie Island coming in at number two) so it's worth it if you've got an extra $10 burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2010)

gvblake22 said:


> Exactly!  The new, higher level weapon drops were introduced to the core game with the new patch, not the expansion.  They want to try and entice you to buy the General Knoxx expansion.  Like the carrot dangled in front of you but just out of reach.  I would have to say that General Knoxx is the best DLC so far (with Zombie Island coming in at number two) so it's worth it if you've got an extra $10 burning a hole in your pocket.



When i get an extra 10$ i will probly just buy the knoxx DLC but for now i will just finish the zombie island with my hunter


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 12, 2010)

New DLC coming in September http://www.gametrailers.com/news/borderlands-busts-out-new/2376


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2010)

That's a DLC!?! I thought that was a lead-in for Borderlands 2 and I thought they were done with DLCs for Borderlands.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 10, 2010)

Did anyone know that this game has a benchmark?  Just create a shortcut and add 
timedemo1_p -benchmark -seconds=60 -novsync

Hmm, I'll try 120 seconds and see if that works.  You can find the file called benchmark.log in My Documents\My Games\Borderlands\WillowGame\Logs

Edit: 60 seconds is the limit.  Beyond that you stare at a wall.


----------



## gvblake22 (Sep 10, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Did anyone know that this game has a benchmark?  Just create a shortcut and add
> timedemo1_p -benchmark -seconds=60 -novsync


I did not know that, thanks for the tip!

Anyone planning on getting the new DLC?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Sep 10, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Did anyone know that this game has a benchmark?  Just create a shortcut and add
> timedemo1_p -benchmark -seconds=60 -novsync



Nope, but I'll have to check that out.

In other news, if you loved Borderlands (like me), check this out:
http://kotaku.com/5633822/its-a-topsy+turvy-world-because-firefall-is-going-to-be-free

Looks awesome, and I just found out it will be free 2 player. Also, supposedly the microtransaction items will not cause imbalance.... supposedly....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 10, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Nope, but I'll have to check that out.
> 
> In other news, if you loved Borderlands (like me), check this out:
> http://kotaku.com/5633822/its-a-topsy+turvy-world-because-firefall-is-going-to-be-free
> ...



Wow same art style as Borderlands and free?  What is not good about that?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Sep 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Wow same art style as Borderlands and free?  What is not good about that?



Yeah, after just playing borderlands a few minutes, I'm looking forward to a new borderlands-like game to play with friends.

Borderlands co-op with buddies was one of my favorite games in recent memory.

And thanks for the sig caboose!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 10, 2010)

Just found this game tucked away with some of my PC hardware. Looks like I will give it a try later


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 10, 2010)

You really gotta have a few friends to play with.  Singleplayer gets lonely fast.  I beat the game in 2 days on the weekend.  I was worn out after and got rid of the game.  Anyway, coop is the selling point imo.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Sep 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You really gotta have a few friends to play with.  Singleplayer gets lonely fast.  I beat the game in 2 days on the weekend.  I was worn out after and got rid of the game.  Anyway, coop is the selling point imo.



Yeah, I agree, co-op makes the game vastly more enjoyable. Its a lot like left 4 dead in that aspect.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 10, 2010)

Well since its not a Steam copy I think i will just sell it then. I don't want to bother setting up some other account, etc just to use Gamespy so I can do multiplayer. 

I'll just add it to my FS thread.


----------



## Lochban1088 (May 13, 2012)

Hey guys just found this and thorght it worth posting enjoy
http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...lkthrough-video-new-enemies-weapons-and-more/


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2012)

Lochban1088 said:


> Hey guys just found this and thorght it worth posting enjoy
> http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...lkthrough-video-new-enemies-weapons-and-more/



We have a borderlands 2 thread around here somewhere. Also this thread was created by the late... but awesome MkMods. RIP buddie


----------

